# Thread of the year - Bouncers and security guards GYMGYM bullsh*tting found out



## dandaman1990

What's the pay like for club and pub doorman or security guards working for companies like uk security or companies like them?

Looking into it at the moment


----------



## Sword

Had a cousin who worked as a doorman for about 5 years. you need to go through some sort of course before you are legally allowed to become a doorman. pay depends on what security firm you work for but generally theyre all better than minimum wage because of the hours you work (usually nightshifts if its a club - most places dont even have a doorman until later on at night even if its a club which is open during the day) and dangers. £7.50/h to £9.00/h can be typical sort of starting wages which can go up with experience - it all depends on what firm you're working for. As for the danger side of it there is almost always going to be another doorman working with you for your own safety. My cousin has been attacked a couple of times out of the blue but nothing real bad has happened to him. Size and height is definitely an advantage but doing some sort of grappling martial art like judo, jui jitsu, bjj is going to help a fair bit since when you get into an altercation with some drunk guy you are expected to restrain rather than subdue them via punching kicking etc.


----------



## Al n

I work for a pretty large firm and perform front of house duties, kind of like reception and alarm monitoring. I get £7.50ph which I think is around the average for the job unless you work on the doors.


----------



## dandaman1990

Cheers mate was speaking to a few bouncers last night and he was telling me a few of the companies they all work for definatly need to get bigger tho if I decide to


----------



## gymgym

You can start the doors @ £10/Hr as it's the ongoing rate in London.


----------



## Phenix

up in Glasgow it 200 for the weekend. That the two nites


----------



## MrLulz

I'm amazed it pays as little as £7.50 an hour - I'd imagine you'd earn that working on checkouts as Asda.


----------



## Musclegirl

I get £10p/h on the door and work Fri and Sat nights. Occasionally I do a few week day shifts but that's rare as I've got a day job lol. Been offered work all over the place for anything from £7.50 to £11.00. Depends on the company you work for and the contracts they have. Personally, I wouldn't go below £10p/h due to all the crap I have to deal with!! Kicked out two guys last night and got molested by some guy who thought it was ok to keep trying to grope me. Grrrrr. Lol.


----------



## banjodeano

MrLulz said:


> I'm amazed it pays as little as £7.50 an hour - I'd imagine you'd earn that working on checkouts as Asda.


Yeah...its not worth getting your lights punched out for....unless you like that sort of thing..


----------



## infernal0988

Phenix said:


> up in Glasgow it 200 for the weekend. That the two nites


Im guessing its cause of all the stabbing up their (joke)


----------



## Musclegirl

banjodeano said:


> Yeah...its not worth getting your lights punched out for....unless you like that sort of thing..


Might as well start amateur boxing for that ha...


----------



## Tassotti

The pay is terrible.

Get the same being a trolley-wally at sainsburys :confused1:


----------



## Phenix

will just look on the bright sided You are still grope able looking lol


----------



## gymgym

Musclegirl said:


> I get £10p/h on the door and work Fri and Sat nights. Occasionally I do a few week day shifts but that's rare as I've got a day job lol. Been offered work all over the place for anything from £7.50 to £11.00. Depends on the company you work for and the contracts they have. Personally, I wouldn't go below £10p/h due to all the crap I have to deal with!! Kicked out two guys last night and got molested by some guy who thought it was ok to keep trying to grope me. Grrrrr. Lol.


I thought a company would let the kicking part to the big guys ?? When I worked at the doors in some clubs if there was a girl then she'ld be there to frisk the girls only.. And yes even £10/Hr is under paid..


----------



## adamcmwck

You need a license from the SIA (security Industry authority) to work doors now. Same org that issue close protection licenses etc.

For the pay it's not worth it, unless you go into close protection, even then the competition is high with lots of ex military being prefered.

I looked into this years ago given my martial arts training etc, but realised for the cash it wasn't worth the agro.

I do however know the owners of two huge security companies and would put you in touch if needed.


----------



## mrbez

As above, you need an SIA license. This needs renewing every 3 years.

I worked on the doors up until last year when my license ran out. I started on £10 per hour in Manchester, and then was working for £13 per hour cash for the last 18 months or so. And size isn't everything mate, one of the best lads I worked with would probably be the first person you would go for in a fight. And end up being the last you wished you had 

When I helped a friend out and did some retail stuff, I was getting £9 an hour.


----------



## Kimball

Interesting topic as we were with a girl last night who does what I think she called 'close' security. She got paid a lot more than that, but not very consistent.


----------



## biglbs

I used to command £15/hr at the end of my door career,17 years ago,ok it was rough doors but wtf,£7 odd feck off!


----------



## mrbez

biglbs said:


> I used to command £15/hr at the end of my door career,17 years ago,ok it was rough doors but wtf,£7 odd feck off!


I know mate, it's a joke.

Some of the lads at one of my old firms were getting their hours cut. Then new guys started to appear, who told us they were getting £7 an hour, and then they ended up with 7 nights a week work.


----------



## mikep81

Kimball said:


> Interesting topic as we were with a girl last night who does what I think she called 'close' security. She got paid a lot more than that, but not very consistent.


Was it Close Protection by any chance? CP is bodyguarding and yes it's a lot more than door work, but you need a lot more experience.


----------



## gymgym

CP = military trained or Police background is the only option.


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> CP = military trained or Police background is the only option.


No it doesn't. I work with plenty of guy's who have never served in the Police or Military.


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> Was it Close Protection by any chance? CP is bodyguarding and yes it's a lot more than door work, but you need a lot more experience.


Yes that was exactly it.


----------



## gymgym

mikep81 said:


> No it doesn't. I work with plenty of guy's who have never served in the Police or Military.


All well paid jobs offered oversea and high profile jobs in the Uk require no less than extensive military training. Would be too easy if just anyone with a fresh CP badge could do the job. You obviously talking of low end CP jobs. I can assure u that this is not where the money is..


----------



## mrbez

I may not entirely be the case, but I do agree with gymgym.

4 of my friends who I worked on the doors with have their CP badge and are always off doing work. 2 of them are actually in Libya at the moment earning fortunes. All of them served in the forces for 10+ years.


----------



## supermancss

same as above, mate of mine was in the marines for 4-5years then came out and into close protection. Now spends £8 a week on holidays to Dubai etc when hes done a month out in Libya or Afghan etc.. Risky stuff.

Best CP jobs are on the oil rigs or boats... easy moneys


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> All well paid jobs offered oversea and high profile jobs in the Uk require no less than extensive military training. Would be too easy if just anyone with a fresh CP badge could do the job. You obviously talking of low end CP jobs. I can assure u that this is not where the money is..


No that is wrong, apart from the overseas bit. You'll struggle to work in the hostile environment without military experience for the simple fact that you'll be armed and extensive firearm training is a must, but there are complete civilians working in locations such as Iraq and Afghanistan. You're right that you can't just walk into any job with a fresh CP badge but high end jobs are not exclusively limited to ex-military or police. I have numerous colleagues who look after the Arab royals when they stay in the UK who are not military. Some clients won't even accept military personnel. I myself have been turned for a client because they didn't want an ex squaddie working for them. Some Arabs won't allow anyone who has served in Iraq to work for them, regardless of their previous experience, whether that be special forces or just infantry. I'm assuming you work in CP?


----------



## mikep81

supermancss said:


> same as above, mate of mine was in the marines for 4-5years then came out and into close protection. Now spends £8 a week on holidays to Dubai etc when hes done a month out in Libya or Afghan etc.. Risky stuff.
> 
> Best CP jobs are on the oil rigs or boats... easy moneys


Technically working in the boats or rigs isn't really CP. close protection is the protection of a designated person. Boats is classed as maritime security/ships security and doesn't require any close protection training, although some companies do ask that you hold a cp licence as part of their companies SOP's. Rigs is kind of the same. More asset protection as its the vessel's your are protecting rather than the people. These jobs, as well as any other hostile job that involve firearms overseas would require ex-military for the simple fact that they will have no less than 4 years experience with firearms.


----------



## Musclegirl

gymgym said:


> I thought a company would let the kicking part to the big guys ?? When I worked at the doors in some clubs if there was a girl then she'ld be there to frisk the girls only.. And yes even £10/Hr is under paid..


It depends where you are when it goes off - I don't mind getting stuck in and will go first and alone if I can or wait and radio the guys if it's a big thing. We all get trained the same with the physical intervention part so we all do the same. Sometimes having a female go to guys calms the situation down a little. I think it depends on the venue really. I've searched males and females - using the back of my hand so as not to cause any upset lol


----------



## rocky666

let me just explain it in laymans terms. before the badges came into force. most clubs use to have in house doorman. the pay depending on experience was between 10 to 15 pound per hour. were talking over 10 years ago. since the legislation. the feeling was the money would go up because of the rubbish course ugo on ud be classed as proffessional. the talk was at the time ud be getting 16-17 pound per hour. now then since then all the companies latched on and now hardly anyone does in house. iknow numerous people who have setup on there own some ex doorman and some dodgy feckers. so whats happened is the middle man is taking your cut. the club is paying between 15-20 pound per hour 4 your services but your getting between 7-10 plus you have to pay 245 every 3 years so in my opinion dont do it. iknow il get a few replying saying no the company has to pay tax and insurance and blah di blah. im just telling you were you stand. your just a means to make money 4 someone.


----------



## Marinejacko

Wouldnt recommend it in the slightest . I worked several doors all over the place and was head doorman at one. Got bottled , glassed across the back of the head, had the **** kicked out of me by several lads, spat on , had abuse shouted at and most recently had our bar turned over by about twenty lads , obviously on the other hand you dealt out what you was given but unfortunetly it all ended up horribly . I am now in crown court faced with prosecution for GBH with intent and i wasn't even involved regardless of the outcome its a horrible thing to have to go through. Not worth it IMO for £10-12 if your going to do it work in a large nightclub , for a regional company with a large door team . Its not where the money is but its your safest and easiest route to getting £10 an hour.


----------



## gymgym

mikep81 said:


> No that is wrong, apart from the overseas bit. You'll struggle to work in the hostile environment without military experience for the simple fact that you'll be armed and extensive firearm training is a must, but there are complete civilians working in locations such as Iraq and Afghanistan. You're right that you can't just walk into any job with a fresh CP badge but high end jobs are not exclusively limited to ex-military or police. I have numerous colleagues who look after the Arab royals when they stay in the UK who are not military. Some clients won't even accept military personnel. I myself have been turned for a client because they didn't want an ex squaddie working for them. Some Arabs won't allow anyone who has served in Iraq to work for them, regardless of their previous experience, whether that be special forces or just infantry. I'm assuming you work in CP?


Fair enough yes. No I dont work as CP but many times went back trough the jobs offered on one of the main CP site that is closeprotectionworld.com and the money is huge tho no one jobs there is for civilians. At one time I was thinking to get the badge but I knew all too well I wouldnt have any life and at soon 38 I want something solid and long term that's most important to me.



Musclegirl said:


> It depends where you are when it goes off - I don't mind getting stuck in and will go first and alone if I can or wait and radio the guys if it's a big thing. We all get trained the same with the physical intervention part so we all do the same. Sometimes having a female go to guys calms the situation down a little. I think it depends on the venue really. I've searched males and females - using the back of my hand so as not to cause any upset lol


lol well done u x


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Round my way the pay is terrible.

£7 p/h for retail/industrial guarding

£9-10 for DS

Too many people with SIA licences gained for free via the job centre. Flooding the market and pushing the hourly rate down.


----------



## Musclegirl

gymgym said:


> Fair enough yes. No I dont work as CP but many times went back trough the jobs offered on one of the main CP site that is closeprotectionworld.com and the money is huge tho no one jobs there is for civilians. At one time I was thinking to get the badge but I knew all too well I wouldnt have any life and at soon 38 I want something solid and long term that's most important to me.
> 
> lol well done u x


Lol well I wouldn't want to get into trouble...  x haha


----------



## Dux

rocky666 said:


> your just a means to make money 4 someone.


So pretty much the same as every other single line of work.

I love my job, working with a great set of lads in a very good venue for a decent company.

However, the largest security company in the area can be atrocious to work for, with lower pay and so many doors they'll literally hire anyone with a badge.


----------



## Beans

It's a **** job, I'd advise not starting because you get used to the extra money then you never stop. It ruins your social life and causes you ne end of grief. My business partner and I run our own company. Were small and have stayed that way on purpose. I wish I had never started in this business.


----------



## Beans

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Round my way the pay is terrible.
> 
> £7 p/h for retail/industrial guarding
> 
> £9-10 for DS
> 
> *Too many people with SIA licences gained for free via the job centre. Flooding the market and pushing the hourly rate down*.


Same as everything mate. You seen the going rate for a plasterer these days? Half of what it was 10 years ago.


----------



## gymgym

Musclegirl said:


> Lol well I wouldn't want to get into trouble...  x haha


Wouldnt mind getting into troubles with u tho.. :whistling: :wub:



Dux said:


> So pretty much the same as every other single line of work.
> 
> I love my job, working with a great set of lads in a very good venue for a decent company.
> 
> However, the largest security company in the area can be atrocious to work for, with lower pay and so many doors they'll literally hire anyone with a badge.


Mate I got lots of respect for the job since I was working the doors and yes it can be hard at times but I knew that I'ld be using the badge temporarily as I believe in a more "proper" career as a mean of living. I could never think of doing this job full time at soon 38. Part time at the very minimum like Musclegirl yes if needed but that would be about it.


----------



## Beans

Marinejacko said:


> Wouldnt recommend it in the slightest . I worked several doors all over the place and was head doorman at one. Got bottled , glassed across the back of the head, had the **** kicked out of me by several lads, spat on , had abuse shouted at and most recently had our bar turned over by about twenty lads , obviously on the other hand you dealt out what you was given but unfortunetly it all ended up horribly . *I am now in crown court faced with prosecution for GBH with intent and i wasn't even involved regardless of the outcome its a horrible thing to have to go through*. Not worth it IMO for £10-12 if your going to do it work in a large nightclub , for a regional company with a large door team . Its not where the money is but its your safest and easiest route to getting £10 an hour.


I've been there mate.. That is no fun. Luckily I was aquitted. Good luck bro.


----------



## gymgym

Beans said:


> It's a **** job, I'd advise not starting because you get used to the extra money then you never stop. It ruins your social life and causes you ne end of grief. My business partner and I run our own company. Were small and have stayed that way on purpose. I wish I had never started in this business.


Yes it is and def deprive u from any social interactions indeed and one of the reasons I stopped. Also got into too many break out fights where a blade could easily have been used on me.


----------



## visionp

There is CP work out thereand it is not just the ex mil and police that gets it all. If you look the part and have a good head on your shoulders you will be fine. The trouble is with the licencing it made a self regulating industry into a academic regulating industry just like the doors have gone so anyone can get a licence but not necessary get work.

There are no transferable skills from the military or police into CP unless you have completed the RMP Longmoor course, SF BG Cell course or the Police CP and R&DP course. Most of the guys that leave these arenas do not want to go into civvy CP work as they want to work as consultants for a lot more money. Unfortunately the money on the doors and in CP should be double what is is but sadly the SIA have turned into a tickbox you've got a badge you are hired match and do not look at capability or experience.

Yes there are a lot bs's out there and walters and believe it or not these mainly come form the forces.


----------



## mikep81

visionp said:


> There is CP work out thereand it is not just the ex mil and police that gets it all. If you look the part and have a good head on your shoulders you will be fine. The trouble is with the licencing it made a self regulating industry into a academic regulating industry just like the doors have gone so anyone can get a licence but not necessary get work.
> 
> There are no transferable skills from the military or police into CP unless you have completed the RMP Longmoor course, SF BG Cell course or the Police CP and R&DP course. Most of the guys that leave these arenas do not want to go into civvy CP work as they want to work as consultants for a lot more money. Unfortunately the money on the doors and in CP should be double what is is but sadly the SIA have turned into a tickbox you've got a badge you are hired match and do not look at capability or experience.
> 
> Yes there are a lot bs's out there and walters and believe it or not these mainly come form the forces.


Just to add to visionp's already good points. One thing reason I find some prefer military is or the already, almost guaranteed disciplin. But, as vision said, that comes at a price of a high amount of walts. The anount of guys I've met who were on the Iranian balcony is astonishing!!


----------



## visionp

Having an SIA licence is just like any other industry it does not guarantee you a job and is not a golden ticket. It is the first rung on the ladder. If you don't want to have open heart surgery from a newly qualified doctor or expect to see a graduate on a board of directors don't expect to be offered a job which requires experience.

A colleague of mine just advertised a job for a close protection managers position in London and was getting CV's from newly qualified people. They clearly have no idea what is expected and with the intelligence to apply for a job which requires experience in a particular field they should not have granted licence in the first place. Thick C*^ts


----------



## tom2kk

I work on the doors of a 1400cap club in Newquay. The firm has a couple of other venues on the books but the doormen have stayed pretty much the same for 4 years. Were on £11/h, which is average for the town.


----------



## Guest

mikep81 said:


> Just to add to visionp's already good points. One thing reason I find some prefer military is or the already, almost guaranteed disciplin. But, as vision said, that comes at a price of a high amount of walts. The anount of guys I've met who were on the Iranian balcony is astonishing!!


Can't remember who said it but some ex-sas bloke when asked if he was in the Iranian embassy replied "No but I know 2000 men who were"


----------



## Clubber Lang

unforunately door wage, especially down south in London is getting lower and lower due to a number of things, but mostly the Olympics games. Octavia Security has won the contract for the games and is employing thousands of fresh immigrints paying for their SIA cards then housing loads of them in poor quality housing. They'll deduct a for the SIA badge + interest, then take money away for rent and rates for housing, so they end up coming out with f-all wage, but its a job and they'll do it as they have no choice. Cus of this quality doorstaff suffer more in terms of pay.

also, bar and pub groups are always tightening theyre belt these days to reduce out goings. Crazy as often takings are up, but greedy kicks in and doorstaff often take the hit in reduced numbers on that bar aswell as maintaince of the building going down hill.

im on 14quid an hr, just been made head door man. So coming out with 11/12quid per hour after tax. My day job, joiner, is my bread and butter, I just do friday and saturday on the doors cus i love my job and the ppl i work with, so money isnt a biggy, its treat money 

i work for a great company that looks well after their lads, but starting wage, depending on what you look like, huge unit, small and skinny, varys. Could be minimum, could be alittle more.


----------



## mikep81

visionp said:


> Having an SIA licence is just like any other industry it does not guarantee you a job and is not a golden ticket. It is the first rung on the ladder. If you don't want to have open heart surgery from a newly qualified doctor or expect to see a graduate on a board of directors don't expect to be offered a job which requires experience.
> 
> A colleague of mine just advertised a job for a close protection managers position in London and was getting CV's from newly qualified people. They clearly have no idea what is expected and with the intelligence to apply for a job which requires experience in a particular field they should not have granted licence in the first place. Thick C*^ts


He can thank the good old SIA and the government for that! I was having a conversation with a colleague a few days ago about the same thing. The perception of Close Protection has been moved from being the top tier of security that you would have no chance in unless you were either exmil, police, security service or a relevant experienced civilian security background to being something you can train in for free if you're on the dole! And it's the same numptys that applied for your mates position that'll get fed up and take a job for pittance driving the rates down further.

I went for a job with a client last year. Single business woman with two kids, large estate and bred horses. The job involved living in Monday to Friday with your own small house on the grounds and either a Saturday or Sunday off. Trips to Paris 3 times a year and no other team members. A one man job, and they offered 25k and said they might be willing to push it to 30k. I turned it down for obvious reasons and two weeks later they had a guy on it straight off his course for 20k!! Madness!!


----------



## gymgym

mikep81 said:


> He can thank the good old SIA and the government for that! I was having a conversation with a colleague a few days ago about the same thing. The perception of Close Protection has been moved from being the top tier of security that you would have no chance in unless you were either exmil, police, security service or a relevant experienced civilian security background to being something you can train in for free if you're on the dole! And it's the same numptys that applied for your mates position that'll get fed up and take a job for pittance driving the rates down further.
> 
> I went for a job with a client last year. Single business woman with two kids, large estate and bred horses. The job involved living in Monday to Friday with your own small house on the grounds and either a Saturday or Sunday off. Trips to Paris 3 times a year and no other team members. A one man job, and they offered 25k and said they might be willing to push it to 30k. I turned it down for obvious reasons and two weeks later they had a guy on it straight off his course for 20k!! Madness!!


Mate correct me if am wrong but that was up to 30k and rent free ? Why would u even refuse this ??


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> Mate correct me if am wrong but that was up to 30k and rent free ? Why would u even refuse this ??


You're right. The reason i refused it was 1. If you live in with a client you really should be the first one up and last one asleep. so the hours can be fuvcking rediculous. 2. A one man job for a client means a lot of work. Juggling venue recce's with route planning while keeping an eye on your client is hard work. 3. I have a family and a house so the rent free aspect is an irrelevant point to me. And the final point is that for the amount of work and threat to the client, the money just wasn't good enough and less than what I earn already for a lot less work.


----------



## gymgym

Ah fair enough then.


----------



## Kimball

gymgym said:


> Wouldnt mind getting into troubles with u tho.. :whistling: :wub:
> 
> Mate I got lots of respect for the job since I was working the doors and yes it can be hard at times but I knew that I'ld be using the badge temporarily as I believe in a more "proper" career as a mean of living. I could never think of doing this job full time at soon 38. Part time at the very minimum like Musclegirl yes if needed but that would be about it.


You used to work doors! I thought you were a pt? Which I could believe, but doors!  in Lilliput is that like an Internet cage fighter?


----------



## gymgym

Kimball said:


> You used to work doors! I thought you were a pt? Which I could believe, but doors!  in Lilliput is that like an Internet cage fighter?


lmao! I got 2 licenses with sia but also qualified in pt for a long time now and into massaging as well so the doors well was fun and believe it or not, I took massive solid guys out by myself more than once when my team mate would be there and watching or going back on the front lol.. u know just to pretend into doing something.. haha!!.. once I had this break out in rear of the lounge (lounge/bar in Islington) and I was on one guy, short but very stocky, locked him on floor while his mate was getting at me, him was taller about my height, by the time he got his hands on me I was dragging his mate through the fire escape but the pr**k caught up behind me, wouldnt let go so I turned around and told him "if u dont let go am dropping ur mate and gonna take u apart!" lollol.. end of story they were both outside the doors and both together, one into my arms and the other dragging me back inside, so like 400lbs weight to manage around. I might be lean in build but I got massive strenght that's useful.


----------



## Tinytom

Good post by CL

Joke how the terrorist threat for the Olympics is so high and we trust the security of venues to immigrants who probably don't care at all.

I recently gave up doorwork, was fired from my old venue because me and the other two main guys were 'excessively violent' but that was more to do with only having 3 people inside a venue for 1100 people.

Only did it really to have a laugh with my mates and pull chicks. And have a row occasionally.

Haven't needed the money for a while, my mate said he'd do it for free cos of the amount of dirt he pulled lol


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> lmao! I got 2 licenses with sia but also qualified in pt for a long time now and into massaging as well so the doors well was fun and believe it or not, I took massive solid guys out by myself more than once when my team mate would be there and watching or going back on the front lol.. u know just to pretend into doing something.. haha!!.. once I had this break out in rear of the lounge (lounge/bar in Islington) and I was on one guy, short but very stocky, locked him on floor while his mate was getting at me, him was taller about my height, by the time he got his hands on me I was dragging his mate through the fire escape but the pr**k caught up behind me, wouldnt let go so I turned around and told him "if u dont let go am dropping ur mate and gonna take u apart!" lollol.. end of story they were both outside the doors and both together, one into my arms and the other dragging me back inside, so like 400lbs weight to manage around. I might be lean in build but I got massive strenght that's useful.


So do you work in CP?


----------



## stone14

the best pay iv seen for door security was a hotel for £13hr weekend nights only since it had a club inside


----------



## Dux

mikep81 said:


> So do you work in CP?


More like BS :lol:


----------



## hometrainer

its £10.00 an hour at my club .seems tobe he going rate these days


----------



## Guest

I'd always thought bouncers got £15 an hour or so.

Doesn't seem enough for the hassle if many of them are getting £10 an hour, at uni I got £8 an hour working on the bar.


----------



## Dux

It's £10 at ours for starting wage, but at least one company I know of pays £8.


----------



## mikemull

gymgym said:


> lmao! I got 2 licenses with sia but also qualified in pt for a long time now and into massaging as well so the doors well was fun and believe it or not, I took massive solid guys out by myself more than once when my team mate would be there and watching or going back on the front lol.. u know just to pretend into doing something.. haha!!.. once I had this break out in rear of the lounge (lounge/bar in Islington) and I was on one guy, short but very stocky, locked him on floor while his mate was getting at me, him was taller about my height, by the time he got his hands on me I was dragging his mate through the fire escape but the pr**k caught up behind me, wouldnt let go so I turned around and told him "if u dont let go am dropping ur mate and gonna take u apart!" lollol.. end of story they were both outside the doors and both together, one into my arms and the other dragging me back inside, so like 400lbs weight to manage around. I might be lean in build but I got massive strenght that's useful.


Lies!!!


----------



## mikep81

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I'd always thought bouncers got £15 an hour or so.
> 
> Doesn't seem enough for the hassle if many of them are getting £10 an hour, at uni I got £8 an hour working on the bar.


Some jobs pay as low as £7 an hour mate!!


----------



## Fat

tbh some of these stories sound like fun but how much force can you actually use without breaking any laws?


----------



## mikep81

Fat said:


> tbh some of these stories sound like fun but how much force can you actually use without breaking any laws?


As much force as is required up to and equal to the amount of force being used against you.


----------



## Dux

mikep81 said:


> As much force as is required up to and equal to the amount of force being used against you.


Or.... Depends who's watching :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I'd always thought bouncers got £15 an hour or so.
> 
> Doesn't seem enough for the hassle if many of them are getting £10 an hour, at uni I got £8 an hour working on the bar.


it isnt fair TBH, in a sense we 'police' a venue and deserve more for it, especially places with a rep for violence. Your always outnumbered and have to put yourself in danger each and every time you deal with a situation. But, unfortunately owners and consortiums dont see this, they only see numbers on paper and if they arent happy then staff take the hit.

people dont realise you pay for what you get. U pay £10+ for a doorman and you'll get a very capable unit that looks the part and knows the game. You pay minimum wage and you'll get a shirt, some one wearing a smart shirt that doesnt know his **** from his elbow and has no bollocks or idea.


----------



## Dux

Clubber Lang said:


> people dont realise you pay for what you get. U pay £10+ for a doorman and you'll get a very capable unit that looks the part and knows the game. You pay minimum wage and you'll get a shirt, some one wearing a smart shirt that doesnt know his **** from his elbow and has no bollocks or idea.


Now that we're getting busy with the holiday season under way, we're going through a lot of staff who are here one week and gone the next because they're useless. We have 14/15 working on a Saturday night, and it's a struggle filling those numbers with capable people.


----------



## BatemanLondon

adamcmwck said:


> You need a license from the SIA (security Industry authority) to work doors now. Same org that issue close protection licenses etc.
> 
> For the pay it's not worth it, unless you go into close protection, even then the competition is high with lots of ex military being prefered.
> 
> I looked into this years ago given my martial arts training etc, but realised for the cash it wasn't worth the agro.
> 
> I do however know the owners of two huge security companies and would put you in touch if needed.


i am ex military and also do cp work, the money they are offering for the olympics isnt to bad.. but how often does that come around lol


----------



## gymgym

mikep81 said:


> So do you work in CP?


No. Have CCTV and DS licence.



stone14 said:


> the best pay iv seen for door security was a hotel for £13hr weekend nights only since it had a club inside


That's very good yes!



Dux said:


> More like BS :lol:


Bite me.



mikemull said:


> Lies!!!


What a sh1t mentality u've got. If it's to write such a childish comment then get the F out of this forum.


----------



## Kimball

gymfreak786 said:


> I know a bouncer who's been bouncing for 20 years, at one point he was on 50 quid an hour, was travelling around 100 miles from home, travel costs paid for,also hotel was pain for and on top 5 hour shift. cant go fvckin wrong mate! but this club was having like 10 big fights a night, therefore they needed some experienced guys to get in and sort the place out.
> 
> generally starting wage is 7 quid ranging up to 10-15 quid an hour.


Any reason they didn't ask you?


----------



## Fat

Are most bouncers on gear? btw how do skinny people get the job?


----------



## Musclegirl

Fat said:


> Are most bouncers on gear? btw how do skinny people get the job?


Lol it's not a requirement to be on gear  Skinny people can get the job as long as they are capable of all aspects of the role - You need to be confident in dealing with stuff or just front it haha! Jokes


----------



## Musclegirl

gymgym said:


> Wouldnt mind getting into troubles with u tho.. :whistling: :wub:
> 
> Hehe cheeky :wub:


----------



## gymgym

Musclegirl said:


> Lol it's not a requirement to be on gear  Skinny people can get the job as long as they are capable of all aspects of the role - You need to be confident in dealing with stuff or just front it haha! Jokes


Exactly.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Musclegirl said:


> Lol it's not a requirement to be on gear  Skinny people can get the job as long as they are capable of all aspects of the role - You need to be confident in dealing with stuff or just front it haha! Jokes


Skinny people shouldn't have the job though. Physical presence is a massive part of the job. Would I trust someone who was 11stone to look after me and my mrs on a night out?

This isn't a dig at female doorstaff like yourself. There is a definite need for them and they can be handy when searching difficult/****sed up women.


----------



## gymgym

Musclegirl said:


> Hehe cheeky :wub:


Love being cheeky


----------



## visionp

Clubber Lang said:


> unforunately door wage, especially down south in London is getting lower and lower due to a number of things, but mostly the Olympics games. Octavia Security has won the contract for the games and is employing thousands of fresh immigrints paying for their SIA cards then housing loads of them in poor quality housing. They'll deduct a for the SIA badge + interest, then take money away for rent and rates for housing, so they end up coming out with f-all wage, but its a job and they'll do it as they have no choice. Cus of this quality doorstaff suffer more in terms of pay.
> 
> also, bar and pub groups are always tightening theyre belt these days to reduce out goings. Crazy as often takings are up, but greedy kicks in and doorstaff often take the hit in reduced numbers on that bar aswell as maintaince of the building going down hill.
> 
> im on 14quid an hr, just been made head door man. So coming out with 11/12quid per hour after tax. My day job, joiner, is my bread and butter, I just do friday and saturday on the doors cus i love my job and the ppl i work with, so money isnt a biggy, its treat money
> 
> i work for a great company that looks well after their lads, but starting wage, depending on what you look like, huge unit, small and skinny, varys. Could be minimum, could be alittle more.


G4S has the lead contract and working alongside LOCOG. They are sub-contracting out to other companies. Currently they are paying £8.50 hr There are lots of jobs and yes many immigrants because some of the lazy ****d east Londoners cant be bothered to get out of bed. Surprised I haven't seen a few lads come down from up north plenty of opportunity to get promotion and overtime.


----------



## Fat

Gymgym can you hook me up with London work?  I have no SIA license or prior work experience


----------



## gymgym

Fat said:


> Gymgym can you hook me up with London work?  I have no SIA license or prior work experience


Joker lol


----------



## visionp

mikep81 said:


> You're right. The reason i refused it was 1. If you live in with a client you really should be the first one up and last one asleep. so the hours can be fuvcking rediculous. 2. A one man job for a client means a lot of work. Juggling venue recce's with route planning while keeping an eye on your client is hard work. 3. I have a family and a house so the rent free aspect is an irrelevant point to me. And the final point is that for the amount of work and threat to the client, the money just wasn't good enough and less than what I earn already for a lot less work.


Because you get paid for what you might have to do not what you actually do. Probably will involve in excess of 60 hrs a week. Plus if you are staying on site they are getting a bonus should an incursion happen. Should have been at least £40-45K and don't expect me to escort you anywhere as I am looking after the house


----------



## Fat

gymgym said:


> Joker lol


Wasn't a joke mate I thought you would put in a good word for me to Alan Sugar..


----------



## Musclegirl

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Skinny people shouldn't have the job though. Physical presence is a massive part of the job. Would I trust someone who was 11stone to look after me and my mrs on a night out?
> 
> This isn't a dig at female doorstaff like yourself. There is a definite need for them and they can be handy when searching difficult/****sed up women.


I wouldn't take it as a dig, I totally understand the need for physical presence - a lot of the guys I know are pretty stacked and train a lot. I get called to the female toilets a lot to pick up drunken women - they are worse than guys. At least guys have limits.

I know I'd feel a lot happier with a massive guy there as a physical presence 

A lot of venues prefer the bigger guys to prevent the fights as they look like they'd eat you for a pre-training snack lol. Some venues prefer the "non bouncer" look - ie not stacked.


----------



## tyramhall

I have massive respect for doormen as in my younger days round manchester especially piccadilly 21's me and my mates would go out on purpose looking to kick off with them. Bigger the better sometimes.

Theres that many d!ci heads about nowadays i could never do it as a job. Just like sitting ducks. Thats why now i have massive respect for the potential trouble they can find themselves in.


----------



## mikemull

gymgym said:


> No. Have CCTV and DS licence.
> 
> That's very good yes!
> 
> Bite me.
> 
> What a sh1t mentality u've got. If it's to write such a childish comment then get the F out of this forum.


100% lies!!

Try this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178874-internet-hardman-actual-broadwalk-warrior.html


----------



## gymgym

mikemull said:


> 100% lies!!


lol all right :whistling:


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> No. Have CCTV and DS licence.
> 
> That's very good yes!
> 
> Bite me.
> 
> What a sh1t mentality u've got. If it's to write such a childish comment then get the F out of this forum.


Hang on a minute. So where did you get your earlier information about the cp industry that you seemed so c0ck sure about?


----------



## Kimball

The Internet same place I got all my mad cage fighting skillz


----------



## mikep81

visionp said:


> Because you get paid for what you might have to do not what you actually do. Probably will involve in excess of 60 hrs a week. Plus if you are staying on site they are getting a bonus should an incursion happen. Should have been at least £40-45K and don't expect me to escort you anywhere as I am looking after the house


Exactly. To be honest I wouldn't have accepted that job for less than 50k. I forgot to say as well that her ex had a restraining order as he threatened her with a shotgun.

On your point of being paid for what you might have to do. I actually had my current clients secretary have a dig at me the other day about the fact that I get paid a lot more than her but when the clients not out I get to chill out. She soon shut up when I pointed out that it'll be me that potentially gets fvcked up if someone tries to attack the client and not her!


----------



## gymgym

mikep81 said:


> Hang on a minute. So where did you get your earlier information about the cp industry that you seemed so c0ck sure about?


In the best cp forum there is where the elite guys post about experiences and jobs. You should have a look and quiet surprised u no a member there urself. http://www.closeprotectionworld.com/



Kimball said:


> The Internet same place I got all my mad cage fighting skillz


smart @rse difference is I proven myself in the real world  .. no a video games fan here :whistling:


----------



## Kimball

gymgym said:


> In the best cp forum there is where the elite guys post about experiences and jobs. You should have a look and quiet surprised u no a member there urself. http://www.closeprotectionworld.com/
> 
> smart @rse difference is I proven myself in the real world  .. no a video games fan here :whistling:


Lol but you did admit I was right


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> In the best cp forum there is where the elite guys post about experiences and jobs. You should have a look and quiet surprised u no a member there urself. http://www.closeprotectionworld.com/
> 
> smart @rse difference is I proven myself in the real world  .. no a video games fan here :whistling:


CP world ... Elite guys?! Are you for real? You've got to be fvcking around now. Although judging by your comments on cp maybe you're being serious? Cp world does have some good info on there amongst all the walting and bull**** that gets posted but it is far from elite.


----------



## gycraig

tyramhall said:


> I have massive respect for doormen as in my younger days round manchester especially piccadilly 21's me and my mates would go out on purpose looking to kick off with them. Bigger the better sometimes.
> 
> Theres that many d!ci heads about nowadays i could never do it as a job. Just like sitting ducks. Thats why now i have massive respect for the potential trouble they can find themselves in.


you and your mates used to go round trying to fight with bouncers,

and you state theres to many dick heads NOW A DAYS ?


----------



## gymgym

mikep81 said:


> CP world ... Elite guys?! Are you for real? You've got to be fvcking around now. Although judging by your comments on cp maybe you're being serious? Cp world does have some good info on there amongst all the walting and bull**** that gets posted but it is far from elite.


Top notch pay for top notch clients. To me that's elite or else how do u call this to be ? Elite is the best and so prove me wrong with another site that gathers to the worldwide security industry ? Am no just talking about cp here. Job offers like $98K a year:

CI Support Specialist, SECRET, $95K, AFG

*Requirements:*

This position requires individuals to be government trained counterintelligence agents with a

minimum of 4 years of experience; however, on a case by case basis, a DoD HUMINT officer or a

badge and credentialed Law Enforcement officer with at least 6 years on an accredited Local/State/

or Federal Law Enforcement Agency is acceptable. The contractor shall be knowledgeable of Army/

Joint counterintelligence procedures, doctrine and practices; and data processing systems such as

CIDNE, DSOMS, CHIMS or its replacement system and SIPRNET search engines.

• The CI Support Specialist must be experienced in working with and through interpreters, interview

and solicitation techniques, CI principles and methods, development of screening/interview/

debriefing plans, and evaluation of information requiring further investigation.

• This position requires former military occupational specialty (MOS) 35L/M, 351L/M, 35E, or civilian

1811 or 0132 badged and credentialed CI Agent or DoD joint service equivalents.

• This position requires current Secret Clearance, with TS preferred; knowledge of the Dari or Pashto

language and Afghan culture a plus.


----------



## Guest

gymgym said:


> Top notch pay for top notch clients. To me that's elite or else how do u call this to be ? Elite is the best and so prove me wrong with another site that gathers to the worldwide security industry ? Am no just talking about cp here. Job offers like $98K a year:
> 
> CI Support Specialist, SECRET, $95K, AFG
> 
> *Requirements:*
> 
> This position requires individuals to be government trained counterintelligence agents with a
> 
> minimum of 4 years of experience; however, on a case by case basis, a DoD HUMINT officer or a
> 
> badge and* credentialed Law Enforcement officer with at least 6 years on an accredited Local/State*/
> 
> or Federal Law Enforcement Agency is acceptable. The contractor shall be knowledgeable of Army/
> 
> Joint counterintelligence procedures, doctrine and practices; and data processing systems such as
> 
> CIDNE, DSOMS, CHIMS or its replacement system and SIPRNET search engines.
> 
> • The CI Support Specialist must be experienced in working with and through interpreters, interview
> 
> and solicitation techniques, CI principles and methods, development of screening/interview/
> 
> debriefing plans, and evaluation of information requiring further investigation.
> 
> • This position requires former military occupational specialty (MOS) 35L/M, 351L/M, 35E, or civilian
> 
> 1811 or 0132 badged and credentialed CI Agent or DoD joint service equivalents.
> 
> • This position requires current Secret Clearance, with TS preferred; knowledge of the Dari or Pashto
> 
> language and Afghan culture a plus.


$95k is not top level by a long way.

some fat yank cop/local sheriff could qualify for that job lol


----------



## Guest

TheBob said:


> Could you do it


no.


----------



## Guest

In this thread the fact I couldn't do it certainly doesn't mean I can't have an opinion/be an expert on it myself though :lol:


----------



## Guest

TheBob said:


> So these jobs are not in the reach of most ,


my job isn't in the reach of most.

I wouldn't call myself elite.


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> Top notch pay for top notch clients. To me that's elite or else how do u call this to be ? Elite is the best and so prove me wrong with another site that gathers to the worldwide security industry ? Am no just talking about cp here. Job offers like $98K a year:
> 
> CI Support Specialist, SECRET, $95K, AFG
> 
> *Requirements:*
> 
> This position requires individuals to be government trained counterintelligence agents with a
> 
> minimum of 4 years of experience; however, on a case by case basis, a DoD HUMINT officer or a
> 
> badge and credentialed Law Enforcement officer with at least 6 years on an accredited Local/State/
> 
> or Federal Law Enforcement Agency is acceptable. The contractor shall be knowledgeable of Army/
> 
> Joint counterintelligence procedures, doctrine and practices; and data processing systems such as
> 
> CIDNE, DSOMS, CHIMS or its replacement system and SIPRNET search engines.
> 
> • The CI Support Specialist must be experienced in working with and through interpreters, interview
> 
> and solicitation techniques, CI principles and methods, development of screening/interview/
> 
> debriefing plans, and evaluation of information requiring further investigation.
> 
> • This position requires former military occupational specialty (MOS) 35L/M, 351L/M, 35E, or civilian
> 
> 1811 or 0132 badged and credentialed CI Agent or DoD joint service equivalents.
> 
> • This position requires current Secret Clearance, with TS preferred; knowledge of the Dari or Pashto
> 
> language and Afghan culture a plus.


Well for starters that job is a counter intelligence job in Afghanistan, and a £60k salary for that is not elite. Secondly that forum has jobs posted on there by people who have found those jobs on other websites. In fact there are a fair few websites and companies that ask people not to post jobs on places like CP World as the companies just get filled with under qualified cv's. If you read the forum enough you will also notice a lot of complaints from people who have advertised jobs because they have receive under qualified cv's. And I'm talking hundreds at a time. I myself advertised a job there and out of the 200 that applied only 20 or so actually met the criteria stated in the advert. This may not seem like a big deal to you but one of the basics of being a CPO is observation skills. If blokes can't read a simple advert properly then it doesn't say a lot. I've also seen complaints on there a lot where people have clearly close a position yet some have still applied. Not very elite I think you'll agree.

Don't get me wrong, there is some good info on there and some good advice, but it is far from elite. There is only a small

Amount of guys on there who I would say are worth taking advice from. I have to say as well that most of my colleagues who work on the end Arab contracts and millionaires of the uk re not on that forum.

Without sounding like a d1ck or trying to belittle you, I work in CP and none of my colleagues go near that site, because the guys that work in high end jobs don't need the net for work. You're a doorman/cctv operator who has no idea how the cp industry actually works which was proven by your inaccurate statement (which you got from cp world) of "only ex mil or police can work on high end jobs". You even, bearing in mind you don't work in CP, had the cheek to say I must be talking about low end jobs! No offence intended.


----------



## mikep81

Just add as well that as a shooter in Aghanistan you will earn the same salary. Now to be a shooter out there you just need military experience. You don't need any form of academic education. That job as a counter intelligence officer I would argue should have a higher pay grade than a shooter. As its further up the chain of command.


----------



## mikep81

TheBob said:


> I agree with the above the comparison between low level security jobs in the uk
> 
> & the above really doesn't equate
> 
> I'm wondering why it has been quoted in here


I think gym gym posted that job to try and prove that CP World is for the elite in response to me calling it far from it.

Incidentally though, to the OP, CP World does have a Door Supervisor section so you could check that out as well.


----------



## tyramhall

gycraig said:


> you and your mates used to go round trying to fight with bouncers,
> 
> and you state theres to many dick heads NOW A DAYS ?


Im the first to admit ive had a bad history but luckily i managed to move away from where i lived. Seems to me nowadays lads dont think twice about stabbing or even shooting people!


----------



## mikemull

So all your info is off an Internet forum but were the jokers??

Oh no!

Just, oh no!!!


----------



## gymgym

mikep81 said:


> Well for starters that job is a counter intelligence job in Afghanistan, and a £60k salary for that is not elite. Secondly that forum has jobs posted on there by people who have found those jobs on other websites. In fact there are a fair few websites and companies that ask people not to post jobs on places like CP World as the companies just get filled with under qualified cv's. If you read the forum enough you will also notice a lot of complaints from people who have advertised jobs because they have receive under qualified cv's. And I'm talking hundreds at a time. I myself advertised a job there and out of the 200 that applied only 20 or so actually met the criteria stated in the advert. This may not seem like a big deal to you but one of the basics of being a CPO is observation skills. If blokes can't read a simple advert properly then it doesn't say a lot. I've also seen complaints on there a lot where people have clearly close a position yet some have still applied. Not very elite I think you'll agree.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there is some good info on there and some good advice, but it is far from elite. There is only a small
> 
> Amount of guys on there who I would say are worth taking advice from. I have to say as well that most of my colleagues who work on the end Arab contracts and millionaires of the uk re not on that forum.
> 
> Without sounding like a d1ck or trying to belittle you, I work in CP and none of my colleagues go near that site, because the guys that work in high end jobs don't need the net for work. You're a doorman/cctv operator who has no idea how the cp industry actually works which was proven by your inaccurate statement (which you got from cp world) of "only ex mil or police can work on high end jobs". You even, bearing in mind you don't work in CP, had the cheek to say I must be talking about low end jobs! No offence intended.


I've got ur point. Fair enough


----------



## zack amin

from my understanding theres a few CP jobs going on ships nowadays and with the uk agencys now being allowed to carry firearms on board makes for much more fun, and to agree with mikep on the thends of CP, most good jobs im assuming would come from word of mouth and reputation from friends and ex clients, good money abroad iraq/afghan but end of the day no matter how much they pay i suppost it isnt going to mean much if you get shot dead lol, but yep good money in CP, **** money on doors isnt worth the hassle when you can make the same wage at asdas


----------



## Lenny 28

I'm 6ft 6 and 23 stone would I be good for the job?


----------



## Kimball

I here if you work for close protection uk you get to sleep under bridges


----------



## zack amin

at 3am lol


----------



## Kimball

Yep, gymgym may well have done cp then


----------



## Smitch

gymgym said:


> All well paid jobs offered oversea and high profile jobs in the Uk require no less than extensive military training. Would be too easy if just anyone with a fresh CP badge could do the job. You obviously talking of low end CP jobs. I can assure u that this is not where the money is..


My girlfriends cousin is the Beckhams bodyguard when they're in the UK, that's pretty high profile, he's never been in the military or the police.

He can't go to the US with them though as he's got a record.


----------



## Kimball

Smitch said:


> My girlfriends cousin is the Beckhams bodyguard when they're in the UK, that's pretty high profile, he's never been in the military or the police.
> 
> He can't go to the US with them though as he's got a record.


Is he at kilworth house with them during the Olympics? That's going to be a cushy well paid one!


----------



## Smitch

Kimball said:


> Is he at kilworth house with them during the Olympics? That's going to be a cushy well paid one!


If they're in the UK he's with them.

My missus always tells me where they are and what he's up to, I couldn't really give a monkeys though as I don't know the bloke.


----------



## omz187

if you want to be a bouncer i wouldn't recomend london if you cant handle yourself, if you **** someone off you'll get hurt no matter how big you are, and imagine yourself in a situation of a rugby team and a group of albanians having a scrap 15 on each side you gona be able to stop that? rugby players are soft but there big and get rowdy after a couple drinks, bear in mind theres only 2-4 you working on the door. personally i think doorman are ****ers most of them anyway


----------



## gymgym

Smitch said:


> My girlfriends cousin is the Beckhams bodyguard when they're in the UK, that's pretty high profile, he's never been in the military or the police.
> 
> He can't go to the US with them though as he's got a record.


Shame but yes that's quiet prestigious.


----------



## gymgym

Am covering a venue this Saturday. Nice and quiet and posh and pretty girls..

Money is very good. Doesnt get any better..


----------



## mikep81

Smitch said:


> My girlfriends cousin is the Beckhams bodyguard when they're in the UK, that's pretty high profile, he's never been in the military or the police.
> 
> He can't go to the US with them though as he's got a record.


I wouldn't worry about gymgym's comments. It was established that he doesn't actually do CP but had read about it on the internet.


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> I wouldn't worry about gymgym's comments. It was established that he doesn't actually do CP but had read about it on the internet.


Yes but it was THE website for elite cp


----------



## gymgym

mikep81 said:


> I wouldn't worry about gymgym's comments. It was established that he doesn't actually do CP but had read about it on the internet.


Are u taking the p1ss with me ?


----------



## Dux

Kimball said:


> Yes but it was THE website for elite cp


But what we do know is he has first hand experience at more, ahem, personal services.


----------



## Kimball

Dux said:


> But what we do know is he has first hand experience at more, ahem, personal services.


Well yes, but I understand it pays well. Especially in cherries


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> Are u taking the p1ss with me ?


Errm, no. Currently I am not urinating with you!

Or did you mean am I taking the **** out of you?? Not really as what I said is actually what you told us?? I just repeated it with a hint of sarcasm.


----------



## Dux

mikep81 said:


> Errm, no. Currently I am not urinating with you!


He charges for that sort of a thing


----------



## gymgym

Whatever makes u happy mate. All good.


----------



## Dux

Kimball said:


> Well yes, but I understand it pays well. Especially in cherries


You've got to ask yourself why a trained security guard/bodyguard to the rich and famous/killer/male model would be selling his @rse haven't you?

(can he really not see my threads? Aw b0llocks)


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> Errm, no. Currently I am not urinating with you!
> 
> Or did you mean am I taking the **** out of you?? Not really as what I said is actually what you told us?? I just repeated it with a hint of sarcasm.


Careful, you'll be on the ignore list and in the middle lane all on your own

What gg says/admits in one post and what is allowed to be repeated/remembered is a very fast moving and edited target!


----------



## Kimball

Dux said:


> You've got to ask yourself why a trained security guard/bodyguard to the rich and famous/killer/male model would be selling his @rse haven't you?
> 
> (can he really not see my threads? Aw b0llocks)


Perhaps its like moonlighting in the fire service or something? CP them during the day, BJ them during the night?

I have heard he's the real life inspiration and subject of the Bourne legacy, not sure if that's true?

If he's really ignored no, although he can click on a spoiler and see a particular thread, and always see we've posted completely defeating the object


----------



## XRichHx

gymgym said:


> Am covering a venue this Saturday. Nice and quiet and posh and pretty girls..
> 
> Money is very good. Doesnt get any better..


If It kicks off on Saturday would you be able to take a man from behind or give him lethal blow?


----------



## mikep81

Kimball said:


> Careful, you'll be on the ignore list and in the middle lane all on your own
> 
> What gg says/admits in one post and what is allowed to be repeated/remembered is a very fast moving and edited target!


Hey, if he want's to put me on the ignore list it's no skin of my nose. Personally I think that if you're going to pretend to do something, or insinuate to people that you do something that you do not then don't take offence when you're found out and a little banter is thrown your way. Or just don't bullsh1t people in the first place.


----------



## Kimball

XRichHx said:


> If It kicks off on Saturday would you be able to take a man from behind or give him lethal blow?


Oh I don't doubt he could take a man from behind but not sure the blow would be lethal just a happy ending.


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> Hey, if he want's to put me on the ignore list it's no skin of my nose. Personally I think that if you're going to pretend to do something, or insinuate to people that you do something that you do not then don't take offence when you're found out and a little banter is thrown your way. Or just don't bullsh1t people in the first place.


Funny, just how I see it too


----------



## mikep81

Kimball said:


> Perhaps its like moonlighting in the fire service or something? CP them during the day, BJ them during the night?
> 
> I have heard he's the real life inspiration and subject of the Bourne legacy, not sure if that's true?
> 
> If he's really ignored no, although he can click on a spoiler and see a particular thread, and always see we've posted completely defeating the object


Do you get a notification if someone puts you on their ignore list?


----------



## Dux

XRichHx said:


> If It kicks off on Saturday would you be able to take a man from behind or give him lethal blow?


Both, he's highly skilled, remember.

For a price, obviously.


----------



## Kimball

No notifications about being ignored, unless they are childish enough to announce it to everybody in their journal.


----------



## Kimball

Dux said:


> Both, he's highly skilled, remember.
> 
> For a price, obviously.


He could probably manage to take a man from behind and give another one a blow at the same time, still with spare capacity for a 3rd


----------



## Dux

Kimball said:


> No notifications about being ignored, unless they are childish enough to announce it to everybody in their journal.


He has a journal?

Fcuk me I bet it's like Narnia in there.

Actually, scrap that, not even C.S. Lewis could come up with some of the ridiculous stuff he does.


----------



## Dux

Kimball said:


> He could probably manage to take a man from behind and give another one a blow at the same time, still with spare capacity for a 3rd


Thinking about it, he has posted a few times about taking on two guys at once, hasn't he?


----------



## XRichHx

Kimball said:


> He could probably manage to take a man from behind and give another one a blow at the same time, still with spare capacity for a 3rd


What if one of the men were coming really hard?


----------



## Kimball

Dux said:


> He has a journal?
> 
> Fcuk me I bet it's like Narnia in there.
> 
> Actually, scrap that, not even C.S. Lewis could come up with some of the ridiculous stuff he does.


Don't tell me you haven't seen from fitness to perfection! It's going to be a Hollywood blockbuster, strangely lacking in bullcrap though, but full of narcissistic self adoration.


----------



## Dux

XRichHx said:


> What if one of the men were coming really hard?


He'd get a tip?


----------



## Kimball

XRichHx said:


> What if one of the men were coming really hard?


I think he would probably charge extra if that was without (close) protection


----------



## Dux

Kimball said:


> Don't tell me you haven't seen from fitness to perfection! It's going to be a Hollywood blockbuster, strangely lacking in bullcrap though, but full of narcissistic self adoration.


Nope, I knew he didn't have a clue the day he posted about 20 minute work outs or something just as ridiculous.


----------



## Kimball

Dux said:


> Nope, I knew he didn't have a clue the day he posted about 20 minute work outs or something just as ridiculous.


It went downhill from there


----------



## Guest

Dux said:


> He'd get a tip?


hahaaa


----------



## Kimball

Dux said:


> Nope, I knew he didn't have a clue the day he posted about 20 minute work outs or something just as ridiculous.


Here's today's excerpt to display narcissism in the extreme;

Overall happy training and yes I hit the mirror shortless after session! I really hate doing this 'cose it's a bit unfair to the rest of the guys in the gym but ah.. They all have a good look lolo


----------



## Dux

Kimball said:


> Here's today's excerpt to display narcissism in the extreme;
> 
> Overall happy training and yes I hit the mirror shortless after session! I really hate doing this 'cose it's a bit unfair to the rest of the guys in the gym but ah.. They all have a good look lolo


What's he taking his shorts off for? Is he touting for business?

If someone as "big" as him took his shorts off where I train he'd be laughed out of the place.


----------



## Kimball

Dux said:


> What's he taking his shorts off for? Is he touting for business?
> 
> If someone as "big" as him took his shorts off where I train he'd be laughed out of the place.


I actually daren't think of the reaction at my gym. And I would be worried about hurting myself laughing. They'll be looking because they are thinking "you utter fuccing ****er, what the fucc is wrong in your head!"


----------



## Dux

I've just read the post where he declares he's put us on his ignore list.

I've got to hand it to him, he's very good at attempting to keep up this whole entire charade, considering how often he's been rumbled.

"I fly business class!" that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Kimball

What I don't get is he's been rumbled so many times about so many things, the training, the diet, the cp stuff, the "web" sites and on and on, as well as other even weirder stuff yet he carries on and just starts with something else like it hasn't happened! and people take him seriously


----------



## mikep81

Dux said:


> I've just read the post where he declares he's put us on his ignore list.
> 
> I've got to hand it to him, he's very good at attempting to keep up this whole entire charade, considering how often he's been rumbled.
> 
> "I fly business class!" that made me laugh out loud.


Is that in his journal?


----------



## Kimball

Yes it is


----------



## mikep81

Kimball said:


> What I don't get is he's been rumbled so many times about so many things, the training, the diet, the cp stuff, the "web" sites and on and on, as well as other even weirder stuff yet he carries on and just starts with something else like it hasn't happened! and people take him seriously


Each to their own hey. Some people are just compulsive liars, some people just feel the need to exaggerate everything they do for a better feeling of self worth. No harm done really I suppose, although some of the stuff is quite amusing. I remember when he was DSLondon and typed in big red letters I AM A DOORMAN after a post. I visualised him shouting it out like King Leonidis from 300.

Out of curitosity anyone know why he changed his name??


----------



## mikep81

Kimball said:


> Yes it is


Just looked and he really isn't a fan of you and Dux hey!! I've gotta say though, he's got a good physique on him.


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> Just looked and he really isn't a fan of you and Dux hey!! I've gotta say though, he's got a good physique on him.


Lol, no, guess i can live with it That really cant be argued, and dedicated to it. it's just everything else, including the stripping off and posing in the gym!

Think the name change was to do with getting caught out on some nutrition claims and he couldn't deal with it. But not sure.


----------



## Kennyken

Kimball said:


> What I don't get is he's been rumbled so many times about so many things, the training, the diet, the cp stuff, the "web" sites and on and on, as well as other even weirder stuff yet he carries on and just starts with something else like it hasn't happened! and people take him seriously


You talking about gymgym ?


----------



## Jay kay

Don't go with a agency just in-house and your almost certain £15 hour.

Gym gym are u the guy that Trojan security in London palmed off for being a doughnut the only place they could send u was big bluff a poker place in palmers green lol


----------



## Jay kay

I'm sure it is you ain't it your French bald and share the same name as batmans sidekick ha ha ha of all the places To bump into this joker.


----------



## Guest

Jay kay said:


> I'm sure it is you ain't it your French bald and share the same name as batmans sidekick ha ha ha of all the places To bump into this joker.


watch out

HE IS DOORMAN


----------



## Jay kay

Ha ha a clown yes a doorman NO !!! If it is him but I'm sure it is


----------



## Kimball

Jay kay said:


> Ha ha a clown yes a doorman NO !!! If it is him but I'm sure it is


So you know of him from outside of uk-m? Another rumbling! Lol


----------



## Jay kay

Yea kimball ha ha


----------



## Jay kay

Let's see if it first though


----------



## Kimball

Jay kay said:


> Let's see if it first though


Highly unlikely it will be admitted nothing else ever is. Just a new facade gets built


----------



## retro-mental

When he was DS londond was he not a PT to the stars and flew around charging loads of money for his advice ? Why would he need to be a doorman too ?

Jay kay can we have pictures of said French Bald man ? !!


----------



## Dux

retro-mental said:


> When he was DS londond was he not a PT to the stars and flew around charging loads of money for his advice ? Why would he need to be a doorman too ?


That's what he seems to be claiming in his journal too.

Maybe when he told them to train for 20 minutes they sent him back, but not in business class.

I think he's a pot washer in a bar who always wanted to be a doorman, so created this massive charade that has been an epic fail ever since he started posting.


----------



## retro-mental

Dux said:


> That's what he seems to be claiming in his journal too.
> 
> Maybe when he told them to train for 20 minutes they sent him back, but not in business class.
> 
> I think he's a pot washer in a bar who always wanted to be a doorman, so created this massive charade that has been an epic fail ever since he started posting.


HAHA

Its the internet, you can be what ever you want to be !!


----------



## Jay kay

I have no pictures of said bald man to hand but all I'm saying is he started for a mates security firm made out he was some van damme type character pretty shocked he got used in first place but suppose the norm these days, met him twice first time he showed me pics of him similar to his avi, pretty uncomfortable but u do meet all sorts on the doors anyway he banged on about stacking bsn supplements and after a long boring night I asked not to work there again, A few months later I hear he had a altercation with another doorman at said place and was lucky not to battered. Anyway I hear of him again in a incident at another venue being at the back of a bit of trouble through 2 good mates of mine so they then said they wouldn't work with him, didn't hear of him for a long time and id been working at a very well known club in the slums of north London lol we was short staffed so phones the office for some sort of back up and who appears the bald French man minus the cape he doesn't walk he marches like a robot and he was upstairs for all of five mins before we got him down to search people till 6am for his own safety, the punters didn't know how to take him and the owner well he had the hump BAD. Never see the bod again he was ****ed off not long after. I do hope it's him as not to slander anyone else with his name :[email protected]


----------



## Guest

Jay kay said:


> I have no pictures of said bald man to hand but all I'm saying is he started for a mates security firm made out he was some van damme type character pretty shocked he got used in first place but suppose the norm these days, met him twice first time he showed me pics of him similar to his avi, pretty uncomfortable but u do meet all sorts on the doors anyway he banged on about stacking bsn supplements and after a long boring night I asked not to work there again, A few months later I hear he had a altercation with another doorman at said place and was lucky not to battered. Anyway I hear of him again in a incident at another venue being at the back of a bit of trouble through 2 good mates of mine so they then said they wouldn't work with him, didn't hear of him for a long time and id been working at a very well known club in the slums of north London lol we was short staffed so phones the office for some sort of back up and who appears the bald French man minus the cape he doesn't walk he marches like a robot and he was upstairs for all of five mins before we got him down to search people till 6am for his own safety, the punters didn't know how to take him and the owner well he had the hump BAD. Never see the bod again he was ****ed off not long after. I do hope it's him as not to slander anyone else with his name :[email protected]


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/173798-total-rebuild-fitness-perfection-27.html#post3172645

is this him?


----------



## Breda

Please be him that would make my day

Incidentally I just got my badge will be workin on the doors in Northampton £10ph no great... Not great but starting rate is £8 so better than what I should get


----------



## Smitch

retro-mental said:


> When he was DS londond was he not a PT to the stars and flew around charging loads of money for his advice ? Why would he need to be a doorman too ?
> 
> Jay kay can we have pictures of said French Bald man ? !!


All jet setting PT's work for £10 an hour during their only down time all night on the weekends.

Didn't you know that?


----------



## Jay kay

That link for the pic comes up with nutrition advice


----------



## Guest

Jay kay said:


> That link for the pic comes up with nutrition advice


doesnt for me but try this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/173798-total-rebuild-fitness-perfection-27.html

he posts pics on that page


----------



## Dux

Breda said:


> Please be him that would make my day
> 
> Incidentally I just got my badge will be workin on the doors in Northampton £10ph no great... Not great but starting rate is £8 so better than what I should get


Congratulations mate. £10 is pretty standard I think.

I got a pay rise last week for being made a supervisor so I've been bumped up a bit already. If you can get the hours it's a decent wage for doing very little if you get put on the right door.


----------



## synthasize

in leeds you can get around £9/hour at a decent pub, head doorman gets around £12.

CCTV monitoring usually gets a bit more but requires another certificate.

Also, have you considered doing daytime security work in shopping centres/airports/train stations etc, its a bit more than minimum wage because of having an SIA and less risk than with nightclub/pub work.


----------



## Breda

Dux:3182813 said:


> Congratulations mate. £10 is pretty standard I think.
> 
> I got a pay rise last week for being made a supervisor so I've been bumped up a bit already. If you can get the hours it's a decent wage for doing very little if you get put on the right door.


Thanks Dux. A few of the more experienced guys I know are on £10 so its about standard. Luckily I know a few guys who were able to vouch for me so I get to start on what their on. I've already got hours and a fair amount of work so I'm happy

Congrats on the promotion and pay rise tho


----------



## Kimball

FrankDangerMaus said:


> doesnt for me but try this
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/173798-total-rebuild-fitness-perfection-27.html
> 
> he posts pics on that page


Verdict please! It just has to be


----------



## Jay kay

Yes 100% him he's got some hair now though ha ha ha


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Musclegirl said:


> I get £10p/h on the door and work Fri and Sat nights. Occasionally I do a few week day shifts but that's rare as I've got a day job lol. Been offered work all over the place for anything from £7.50 to £11.00. Depends on the company you work for and the contracts they have. Personally, I wouldn't go below £10p/h due to all the crap I have to deal with!! Kicked out two guys last night *and got molested by some guy who thought it was ok to keep trying to grope me. Grrrrr. Lol.*


yeah sorry, it was the drink fault :tongue:


----------



## gymgym

Jay kay said:


> Don't go with a agency just in-house and your almost certain £15 hour.
> 
> Gym gym are u the guy that Trojan security in London palmed off for being a doughnut the only place they could send u was big bluff a poker place in palmers green lol


Yo! Wassup man ?! .. Yes I worked for them and they are great, had a close clash call with team mate one night and the client decided I was at fault indeed so I was removed from there. Tho I would never work in a tough club, no way. I like the easy laid back place and pretty crowd. Dont remember u tho ? Did we work together ?


----------



## retro-mental

This thread is pure gold !!


----------



## Smitch

gymgym said:


> Yo! Wassup man ?! .. Yes I worked for them and they are great, had a close clash call with team mate one night and the client decided I was at fault indeed so I was removed from there. Tho I would never work in a tough club, no way. I like the easy laid back place and pretty crowd. Dont remember u tho ? Did we work together ?


To be fair I'd rather work somewhere laid back for the same money as I'd be getting paid to be in some sh1thole where you're basically playing the part of a referee to drunken idiots trying to take lumps out of each other.


----------



## Jay kay

Ha ha only once bro only once, tell me this though gym gym why did u get no more work from Trojan ???


----------



## Jay kay

And I think every doorman needs to experience a serious stint on a bad door to really see what it's all about it really makes you appreciate the nice and calm ones and if anything does ever happen u know how to deal with it


----------



## Breda

retro-mental:3183177 said:


> This thread is pure gold !!


It can only get better


----------



## gymgym

Jay kay said:


> Ha ha only once bro only once, tell me this though gym gym why did u get no more work from Trojan ???


After Big Bluff I was relocated in Islintgon and everything went great there. I did the opening of this lounge semi posh bar on High st but we've got a few fights happening and did upset me and team mates (we were always 2 but two left and another got into trouble) so I was pretty much on my own 'til I got a new team mate and again one night mate couldnt make it and I was alone dealing with 200people between the ground floor (public) and the 1st floor (2 private rooms hired for private parties). So that means I had to empty the all place by myself and that's about 95% of them drunk and aggressive @ 4am, so fine, I took it all on me and cleaned the floor shooting "ALL RIGHT GUYS, WE ARE CLOSING, PLEASE MAKE YOUR WAY OUT" lolol.. Madness!!

When the client called Trojan the following week saying that he didnt need two men at the door, I was like "WHAT ??? IS THAT A FAWCKIN JOKE ???" I left the place for that one and only reason as first this was a 3 doormen place to be looked after and NO just one guy only! Just to save cash when client makes there like what ?? £4000 in a good night. Sad.

After that I just moved on and kept on freelancing in fitnesss so there u got the all story man.


----------



## Breda

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

There's an aroma that seems to follow you gymgym


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> It can only get better


And yet again the lies expand! So the client tried to cancel the other doormen as gg was just so awesome. I obviously believe that and jaykay must have had his memory altered like in total recall.

Fuk me, perhaps this is total recall and gg is arnie!!!

Now back to the hair? What's that all about, is that a syrup gg

Now


----------



## cub

gymgym said:


> I was alone dealing with 200people between the ground floor (public) and the 1st floor (2 private rooms hired for private parties). So that means I had to empty the all place by myself and that's about 95% of them drunk and aggressive @ 4am, so fine, I took it all on me and cleaned the floor shooting "ALL RIGHT GUYS, WE ARE CLOSING, PLEASE MAKE YOUR WAY OUT" lolol.. Madness!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breda

I don't know where the cnut comes up with these fairy tales... I eagerly await jay kays response the stench of bull sh!t hasn't reached him yet


----------



## Kimball

Gymgym shall henceforth be known as Doug Quaid with a syrup


----------



## Breda

Is it not illegal to have you club "secured" by only 1 puss.... I mean man


----------



## Kimball

Especially such a man as this! Why would you pay for additional redundant muscle. They'd only get in the way, and maybe get hurt.


----------



## Breda

Don't be so sarcastic Kim nobody would get hurt with the almighty, all seeing, all knowing, all conquering GymGym on the door


----------



## Kimball

Well that's true, I was just worried that while he was throwing the bad guys round the room he might accidentally take out a team mate with friendly fire. No sarcasm, just genuine concern!

And what if he took the wrong guy from behind? Would you want to be that accidentally taken team mate?

And anyway superheroes always work alone except the x-men and the avengers of course.


----------



## Jay kay

Okay enough Robin cough I mean gym gym what about the altercation stu had with the two guys at double Frank and when he took them outside you was behind the door after it had calmed down you went to the owner and said ud ejected the two gents on your own and stu was no where to be seen and stu is as game as they come iv been in some serious scrapes with that man so I'll take his word anyday. Also what about Igor at the bluff I heard u got took off the easiest door in London because he wanted to smash u up. Come on mate drop the charade.


----------



## Jay kay

And kimball that's defiantly a syrup he's got on mate the bod was like Duncan goodhew when I met him ha ha ha


----------



## Breda

Jay you need some reps man... That's hilarious... The cnut hides and then wants to take the credit then gets removed from the softest door in town pmsl


----------



## Kimball

This could well become the all time best thread! A syrup wearing superstar!


----------



## Guest

Breda said:


> Jay you need some reps man... That's hilarious... The cnut hides and then wants to take the credit then gets removed from the softest door in town pmsl


i tripled his green for that story lmao


----------



## Kimball

Yep, reps on their way


----------



## Breda

I just gave him some power reps


----------



## mikep81

Getting my popcorn for this. This could be contender thread to beat no-audi!!!


----------



## Double J

Am I dreaming or is this thread actually for real?.......

LMFAO :lol:


----------



## Kimball

This could p1ss over noaudi, although I call yet another batch of PMs to the mods from gg, whining and crying yet again and deleted thread as soon as the realisation hits that lies won't get him out of it, again!


----------



## Guest

Kimball said:


> This could p1ss over noaudi, although I call yet another batch of PMs to the mods from gg, whining and crying yet again and deleted thread as soon as the realisation hits that lies won't get him out of it, again!


Yeah I'm not sure why any thread where he gets exposed for lying gets deleted


----------



## Breda

Double [URL=J:3183685]J:3183685[/URL] said:


> Am I dreaming or is this thread actually for real?.......
> 
> LMFAO :lol:


Nodream its real


----------



## Kimball

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Yeah I'm not sure why any thread where he gets exposed for lying gets deleted


I guess they feel sorry for him, he gets caught a lot and all the threads get deleted. But so funny until that happens. I can almost guarantee the thread has already been reported!


----------



## Dux

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> Nodream its real


The sort of dream you don't want to end! But it will disappear like it never happened


----------



## cris

didn't follow the thread for this,but just got drawn into it,reads like a walter mitty movie from back in the day..


----------



## Breda

Kimball:3183737 said:


> The sort of dream you don't want to end! But it will disappear like it never happened[/quote:]
> 
> The thread may disappear mate but we are all witness to the fact that gymgym is not only full of sh!t but he is a A grade pussy as well


----------



## mikep81

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Yeah I'm not sure why any thread where he gets exposed for lying gets deleted


Probably because the mods have to been seen to be doing something about so called internet bullying, if you can call it that. Also bare in mind that some members can tend to get a little over zealous!! but I should imagine they'll get tired of it eventually and just let one run. At least No-Audi had the balls to come out with the truth.


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> Perhaps it should be captured for posterity and a link reported whenever the lies start again, like the noaudi or noscooby tags
> 
> It would be a URL link to #nobottle


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> Probably because the mods have to been seen to be doing something about so called internet bullying, if you can call it that. Also bare in mind that some members can tend to get a little over zealous!! but I should imagine they'll get tired of it eventually and just let one run. At least No-Audi had the balls to come out with the truth.


But if he came clean, like fat did for example, then it would be all over. Problem is I think he actually believes a lot of its true.


----------



## mikep81

Kimball said:


> But if he came clean, like fat did for example, then it would be all over. Problem is I think he actually believes a lot of its true.


What the hell did Fat come clean about? Fvck I need to be a bit more observant around the forum!!


----------



## Robbie

Nohair?


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> What the hell did Fat come clean about? Fvck I need to be a bit more observant around the forum!!


Just some of the bull**** crap. And gained loads of cred even posted pics of himself.

Anyway back to #nolife


----------



## Breda

Nobottle pmsl


----------



## luther1

I like it when he mentioned how strong he is,especially during the club fight. Yet in his journal he 'maxed out on 12 reps' on a 75kg bench press


----------



## Double J

Breda said:


> Nodream its real


What even the wig :lol:


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> I like it when he mentioned how strong he is,especially during the club fight. Yet in his journal he 'maxed out on 12 reps' on a 75kg bench press


yes but thats because he didnt hulk out on bench press, the rage and the special maneuvers his ex-sas close combat instructor taught him enable him to use an aggressors strength against them, thus making him super strong in a fight.

see? I can make sh*t up too :thumb:


----------



## Kimball

Wonder if it's real human hair or nylon or.....


----------



## Breda

luther1:3183851 said:


> I like it when he mentioned how strong he is,especially during the club fight. Yet in his journal he 'maxed out on 12 reps' on a 75kg bench press


You can hush he's stronger than you you weak cnut but still that's funny good spot


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> You can hush he's stronger than you you weak cnut but still that's funny good spot


At least i don't wear a syrup


----------



## Breda

Double [URL=J:3183854]J:3183854[/URL] said:


> What even the wig :lol:


The wig hair I assume is not synthetic... Such is gymgyms riches he has genuine hair from a lady who lives in slums of India... Probably paid for by one of his millionaire pt clients


----------



## Kimball

They were 1 armed barbell presses while taking pictures of himself with no clothes on in the gym mirror. So beat that!


----------



## Kimball

That's why the hair hasn't changed from the 'stolen' pictures on the gay escort site. It is just stuck on when he's not working as the worlds greatest doorman/elite superstar pt/close protection specialist/nutrition adviser to the stars/massaging old men


----------



## zack amin

bwahahahahahahah. thats all.


----------



## Jay kay

Im hardly on here but I remember seeing him post a while ago about YES IM A DOORMAN but completely forgot about it and thought "nah can't be him" but it 100% is oh yes


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Legendary.

#nohairandnobottle


----------



## gymgym

lmao guys okies am gonna leave that thread opened a while longer hmmm dunno a few days and see.. when am bored I'll get it locked but enjoying all ur pu$$ies having a good laugh lol.. really is amusing  ... and entertaining so now if we let this thread opened it does need being rename "GG The One and Only".. fair enough huh ?.. if not then I think I'll have it locked for how much bullying am getting but so far am no complaining  .. bear in mind that might change soon!


----------



## mikep81

Kimball said:


> That's why the hair hasn't changed from the 'stolen' pictures on the gay escort site. It is just stuck on when he's not working as the worlds greatest doorman/elite superstar pt/*close protection specialist/*nutrition adviser to the stars/massaging old men


To be fair to the guy he did admit that he hadn't done CP.


----------



## Breda

How's a tough doorman like you who can handle 2 big lumps on his own... Empty a whole club on his own etc etc gonna run to the mods and claim bullying... Makes no sense to me


----------



## mikep81

Breda said:


> How's a tough doorman like you who can handle 2 big lumps on his own... Empty a whole club on his own etc etc gonna run to the mods and claim bullying... Makes no sense to me


I call sarcasm on that one. There's NO WAY he can honestly think he's being bullied.


----------



## Breda

mikep81:3183943 said:


> To be fair to the guy he did admit that he hadn't done CP.


All his other claims are true tho :whistling:


----------



## Breda

mikep81:3183952 said:


> I call sarcasm on that one. There's NO WAY he can honestly think he's being bullied.


To be fair mate he's cried bullying before


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> To be fair to the guy he did admit that he hadn't done CP.


Eventually, when you called him on it but have you seen all the other claims!


----------



## gymgym

All right. I need some fun so let's do this.. hmmmm how to "legally" arrange a clean fight using proper strikes and spares somewhere we wouldnt get arrested ? But I want it to be done by the book. So I am thinking a dungeon or some sort or gym ? So this way it will show combat technics and real self defense. Basically all I want is to test myself against the true GG fan, the best fan, the one who bullies me the most, the one who really dream of seeing me beaten up in blood.. so one contestant only. After that we can end up friends and chill out for a drink somewhere.. Deal guys ? And whoever I am fighting will have to vouch for me in only positive ways for as long as he will remain a member on UKM.. So deal or no deal ?!


----------



## mikep81

Kimball said:


> Eventually, when you called him on it but have you seen all the other claims!


True. I do have to admit though I knew straight away which was why I kept on asking him. :sneaky2:


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> All right. I need some fun so let's do this.. hmmmm how to "legally" arrange a clean fight using proper strikes and spares somewhere we wouldnt get arrested ? But I want it to be done by the book. So I am thinking a dungeon or some sort or gym ? So this way it will show combat technics and real self defense. Basically all I want is to test myself against the true GG fan, the best fan, the one who bullies me the most, the one who really dream of seeing me beaten up in blood.. so one contestant only. After that we can end up friends and chill out for a drink somewhere.. Deal guys ? And whoever I am fighting will have to vouch for me in only positive ways for as long as he will remain a member on UKM.. So deal or no deal ?!


WHAT THE FVCK?!!

Are there a load of posts that have been deleted? Where has the calling for a fight come from?


----------



## Guest

gymgym said:


> All right. I need some fun so let's do this.. hmmmm how to "legally" arrange a clean fight using proper strikes and spares somewhere we wouldnt get arrested ? But I want it to be done by the book. So I am thinking a dungeon or some sort or gym ? So this way it will show combat technics and real self defense. Basically all I want is to test myself against the true GG fan, the best fan, the one who bullies me the most, the one who really dream of seeing me beaten up in blood.. so one contestant only. After that we can end up friends and chill out for a drink somewhere.. Deal guys ? And whoever I am fighting will have to vouch for me in only positive ways for as long as he will remain a member on UKM.. So deal or no deal ?!


Fighting a gay whore in a dungeon?

Sounds like a blast.

Is there mud or jelly involved?


----------



## Breda

gymgym:3183999 said:


> All right. I need some fun so let's do this.. hmmmm how to "legally" arrange a clean fight using proper strikes and spares somewhere we wouldnt get arrested ? But I want it to be done by the book. So I am thinking a dungeon or some sort or gym ? So this way it will show combat technics and real self defense. Basically all I want is to test myself against the true GG fan, the best fan, the one who bullies me the most, the one who really dream of seeing me beaten up in blood.. so one contestant only. After that we can end up friends and chill out for a drink somewhere.. Deal guys ? And whoever I am fighting will have to vouch for me in only positive ways for as long as he will remain a member on UKM.. So deal or no deal ?!


Johnny... I mean Robin... I mean DS... I mean GymGym or whatever your name is... Have you just offered to fight some1 I couldn't work it out... To much extravagant waffle?


----------



## luther1

What happens if the pansy gets b1tch slapped all round the place,busted nose,missing teeth etc,no more GQ front covers for the rent boy


----------



## mikep81

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Fighting a gay whore in a dungeon?
> 
> Sounds like a blast.
> 
> Is there mud or jelly involved?


I'm starting to wonder if this guy is an ex Royal Marine, that sounds like a Saturday night out with the bootnecks!!

gymgym, I missed the marial arts thread, but someone mentioned, think it was Frank, that you had some form of combat/self defence training from an ex reg lad? I'm intrigued, tell me more, completely serious by the way.


----------



## Brook877

gymgym said:


> All right. I need some fun so let's do this.. hmmmm how to "legally" arrange a clean fight using proper strikes and spares somewhere we wouldnt get arrested ? But I want it to be done by the book. So I am thinking a dungeon or some sort or gym ? So this way it will show combat technics and real self defense. Basically all I want is to test myself against the true GG fan, the best fan, the one who bullies me the most, the one who really dream of seeing me beaten up in blood.. so one contestant only. After that we can end up friends and chill out for a drink somewhere.. Deal guys ? And whoever I am fighting will have to vouch for me in only positive ways for as long as he will remain a member on UKM.. So deal or no deal ?!


That's quite a lengthy post but I must applogise, I just couldn't read it all, as soon as I got to the word dungeon the tears of laughter ruined my focus..


----------



## gymgym

Yes I just did, a true fight using real fighting approaches. One on one and no friends around. I come alone and whoever comes alone of course.


----------



## Kimball

Oh f'ing awesome, it's become fight club now! Does the loser get bummed? This thread is by far the best ever. Where the f did that come from?


----------



## Breda

Good shout Mike sounds like an interesting story


----------



## mikep81

FrankDangerMaus said:


> *Fighting a gay whore in a dungeon? *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Sounds like a blast.*
> 
> Is there mud or jelly involved?


This for me is the response of the year!!


----------



## Kimball

Will he keep the syrup on?


----------



## luther1

£100 on it you have to be naked


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> This for me is the response of the year!!


Yes, agreed.


----------



## luther1

Hard c0cks on the ready.....sword fight


----------



## Guest

luther1 said:


> Hard c0cks on the ready.....sword fight


fukin hell, you seem a bit keen

think Luthers offering to sword fight you gymgym


----------



## Kimball

gymgym said:


> Yes I just did, a true fight using real fighting approaches. One on one and no friends around. I come alone and whoever comes alone of course.


2 naked men in a dungeon, surely nobody will be cumming alone or have I missed your speciality?


----------



## Breda

gymgym:3184033 said:


> Yes I just did, a true fight using real fighting approaches. One on one and no friends around. I come alone and whoever comes alone of course.


A true fight is a scrap... 2 dudes dukeing it out nothing pretty or martial art about it but mate I'd batter you so let's leave it at that yea


----------



## Natty.Solider

Brilliant! Well my new gym has a full UFC setup upstairs including locked ring. I don't join till the end of the month so will have to be after then. Had a chat with the boss already and he seems like the type that would welcome a giggle. Might cost a few quid to rent the ring but you have a legit venue... Won't have to worry about it getting out of hand because there are people there who tie people in knots for fun, some really talented guys.


----------



## Kimball

In literally crying with laughter and trying to explain gymgym to my wife, but I can't speak!


----------



## Guest

Kimball said:


> In literally crying with laughter and trying to explain gymgym to my wife, but I can't speak!


My gf doesn't get it either.

we need a legendary threads section where sh*t like this gets saved


----------



## gymgym

mikep81 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if this guy is an ex Royal Marine, that sounds like a Saturday night out with the bootnecks!!
> 
> gymgym, I missed the marial arts thread, but someone mentioned, think it was Frank, that you had some form of combat/self defence training from an ex reg lad? I'm intrigued, tell me more, completely serious by the way.


That thread was deleted. The guys should brief u about tho.


----------



## MRSTRONG

gymgym said:


> All right. I need some fun so let's do this.. hmmmm how to "legally" arrange a clean fight using proper strikes and spares somewhere we wouldnt get arrested ? But I want it to be done by the book. So I am thinking a dungeon or some sort or gym ? So this way it will show combat technics and real self defense. Basically all I want is to test myself against the true GG fan, the best fan, the one who bullies me the most, the one who really dream of seeing me beaten up in blood.. so one contestant only. After that we can end up friends and chill out for a drink somewhere.. Deal guys ? And whoever I am fighting will have to vouch for me in only positive ways for as long as he will remain a member on UKM.. So deal or no deal ?!


its called a white collar charity boxing event , unlicensed boxing queensbury rules .

my gym has a cage set up ready to go .


----------



## Kimball

FrankDangerMaus said:


> My gf doesn't get it either.
> 
> we need a legendary threads section where sh*t like this gets saved


What I don't get is where the fight talk has come from, is robin (the name alone strikes fear into my very soul) a French gypsy or something?


----------



## Breda

I'll brief you Mike...

GymGym lied.. got found out... Mass banter ensued... He felt bullied... Cried to mods... Thread disappeared

The End


----------



## Kimball

gymgym said:


> That thread was deleted. The guys should brief u about tho.


Because the fighting doorman was bullied?


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> I'll brief you Mike...
> 
> GymGym lied.. got found out... Mass banter ensued... He felt bullied... Cried to mods... Thread disappeared
> 
> The End


Fairly common theme around DS threads then?


----------



## Guest

on another forum I used to frequent people who got caught telling porkies had their names changed to something that reflected their transgressions.

I vote nohairnoballs for his name change


----------



## Kimball

I still think nohairnobottle


----------



## gymgym

Natty.Solider said:


> Brilliant! Well my new gym has a full UFC setup upstairs including locked ring. I don't join till the end of the month so will have to be after then. Had a chat with the boss already and he seems like the type that would welcome a giggle. Might cost a few quid to rent the ring but you have a legit venue... Won't have to worry about it getting out of hand because there are people there who tie people in knots for fun, some really talented guys.


Would really help it to be in London tho.


----------



## Queenie

In because this thread is going to rival noaudi and I want to be a part of it!! X x


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> That thread was deleted. The guys should brief u about tho.





Breda said:


> I'll brief you Mike...
> 
> *GymGym lied.. got found out*... Mass banter ensued... He felt bullied... Cried to mods... Thread disappeared
> 
> The End


Ah, oh dear. Gymgym, is this right?


----------



## Breda

gymgym:3184103 said:


> Would really help it to be in London tho.


Where abouts?


----------



## gymgym

And by the way I unlocked *Dux* and *Kimball* since am not that much around anymore it makes no difference and going to bed guys, some of u are true cvnts tho but hey life is a B1tch so have it!

:thumb:


----------



## Kimball

RXQueenie said:



> In because this thread is going to rival noaudi and I want to be a part of it!! X x


Noaudi is already out of site behind this one. Hey queenie, you could take him from behind? Sure he likes a strapon just as much as the real thing


----------



## MRSTRONG

gymgym said:


> And by the way I unlocked *Dux* and *Kimball* since am not that much around anymore it makes no difference and going to bed guys, some of u are true cvnts tho but hey life is a B1tch so have it!
> 
> :thumb:


come to kent ill box you , and im just a fat pie eating cnut .


----------



## gymgym

RXQueenie said:


> In because this thread is going to rival noaudi and I want to be a part of it!! X x


Hi darling! Looks like Breda is a serious contender.. I like this.. Perhaps u can make the journey to come and witness who's a pu$$y and who's not.



Breda said:


> Where abouts?


Anywhere in London or around London that's fine. You seem to be keen into my offer then ? You want to test ur strenght ? Okies, anyone else do ?..


----------



## MRSTRONG

gymgym said:


> anyone else do ?..


ME .


----------



## bulldogge

this thread is quality.. :lol:


----------



## Jay kay

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha classic


----------



## gymgym

Also I hope this fight to be under a minute so one or the other being brought to restrain. Should we bring rules so no broken bones, no blood ?.. After all I am trained to kill so am afraid I might not even be good at fighting into a friendly atmosphere.. I dunno but that bugs me big time.

Totally confused now,

:confused1:


----------



## gymgym

Going to bed. I need this thread to be renamed "GG The One and Only".

Mods can u do something about thread title please ?


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> That thread was deleted. The guys should brief u about tho.





gymgym said:


> Also I hope this fight to be under a minute so one or the other being brought to restrain. Should we bring rules so no broken bones, no blood ?.. *After all I am trained to kill so am afraid I might not even be good at fighting into a friendly atmosphere.. I dunno but that bugs me big time. *
> 
> Totally confused now,
> 
> :confused1:


HOLY SH1T!!

Please expand further?


----------



## Guest

mikep81 said:


> HOLY SH1T!!
> 
> Please expand further?


that quote is def sig worthy


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> HOLY SH1T!!
> 
> Please expand further?


Think Bruce lee crossed with a T1000, but stronger.


----------



## luther1

Trained to kill.. Haha,what a complete cnut


----------



## MRSTRONG

gymgym said:


> Also I hope this fight to be under a minute so one or the other being brought to restrain. Should we bring rules so no broken bones, no blood ?.. After all I am trained to kill so am afraid I might not even be good at fighting into a friendly atmosphere.. I dunno but that bugs me big time.
> 
> Totally confused now,
> 
> :confused1:


kill what ? fcuking time :lol:

mate your funny.

give me 30 seconds if i can cum in that time i can sure as hell break 30 of your bones


----------



## luther1

Also,no broken bones, no blood and Kojak reckons it will last under a minute. Now that i would like to see


----------



## Queenie

gymgym said:


> Hi darling! Looks like Breda is a serious contender.. I like this.. Perhaps u can make the journey to come and witness who's a pu$$y and who's not.


Yup I'll be there for sure! Wouldn't miss it for the world...

I might video it though x x


----------



## mikep81

He has to be joking and just forgot to place a smiley face in there or something. I mean, he can't really be worried about killing the other guy because he's trained to kill, can he, surely he could show some restraint? Personally I'm trained in underwater knife fighting and scuba-jitsu but I don't worry about killing people every time I get into the pool!


----------



## Breda

gymgym:3184127 said:


> Anywhere in London or around London that's fine. You seem to be keen into my offer then ? You want to test ur strenght ? Okies, anyone else do ?..


I already told you I would batter you so no... Not keen


----------



## Jay kay

U wernt trained to kill at double franks that night u left stu on

His jack jones and if we left u upstairs at warehouse u would've defiantly been on the wrong end of a serious beating from the kids out of tottenham sonny


----------



## Jay kay

Mike 81 u funny ****


----------



## Breda

gymgym:3184140 said:


> Also I hope this fight to be under a minute so one or the other being brought to restrain. Should we bring rules so no broken bones, no blood ?.. After all I am trained to kill so am afraid I might not even be good at fighting into a friendly atmosphere.. I dunno but that bugs me big time.
> 
> Totally confused now,
> 
> :confused1:


Trained to kill... Kill what?... Insects you bum bashing wig wearin fraggle

See gymgym turn up to scrap with a rolled up newspaper


----------



## Jay kay

A millwall brick in his mooey


----------



## liftmore

I worked on doors in London for about 3 years, this was when the licences only just started and I done the day training at Covent garden and then police interview to get my badge of honer. The pay was crap then and its crap now. I ended up giving up door work and then done some personal security for backstage at concerts an party's. I don't do it anymore but door work is a mugs game for the crap money you get even £10 ph is ****e for the crap you have to deal with. Personal security pays better and lots of perks. Id go back to that... if I really had too.


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> Trained to kill... Kill what?... Insects you bum bashing wig wearin fraggle


New comment of the year!


----------



## Natty.Solider

Being trained in underwater knife fighting and scubajitsu is fking amazing.


----------



## mikep81

Natty.Solider said:


> Being trained in underwater knife fighting and scubajitsu is fking amazing.


I know, I try not to brag about it though!


----------



## Kimball

It truly is! But gymgym is trained in the art of swallowing


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> I know, I try not to brag about it though!


You bloody should, others on this forum have been known to brag about things they can't even do! Can't think of anybody obvious offhand but I can assure you it happens.

That is truly bragworthy.


----------



## XRichHx

Anyone else seen Ross Kemp in Extras? Reminds me a bit too much of Gym Gym.


----------



## XRichHx

Because its seems right&#8230;


----------



## Dux

Why London?

Fly business class to Blackpool and I'll happily ring your neck. In under a minute.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Sia course and separate cost for the card is a fair amount. And the pay is ****. I have a mate that ran a security firm here in Kent and he paid his boys minimum wage. Also the club where I chef at pays its security minimum wage. Discusting


----------



## Ahal84

Come to Leeds or Bradford and we will sort it out. No gloves just bare knuckle. Last man standing wins.


----------



## Guest




----------



## gymgym

Guys do u really think for a second that I was being serious about this ?

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

I mean it's obvious that the anger is here especially in Dux and Breda the most but again am no surprised, anger in blacks is a lot worst than with white boys, it's always been this way for centuries.

But,

Honestly I dont think fighting w.o any rules is possible w.o it gets out of hand. Just cant happen unless it was a real life assault then yes I'ld go full on. Just no gonna happen with any UKM members.

This being said it was yes still a thrill to see the reactions in here and who's got the biggest mouth (thinking again Dux and Breda), would so love to smack ur bottom to both of u in an ideal world but no in the world in which we live today, am afraid.

This being said.. Am off.


----------



## retro-mental

gymgym said:


> Yes I just did, a true fight using real fighting approaches. One on one and no friends around. I come alone and whoever comes alone of course.


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Hes turned into Fcuking steven segal !!!!!

I am actually crying !


----------



## Ahal84

Having read through the thread. gym gym I'm sorry to say this but you don't have the balls to back it up. You instigate a fight but then back down, saying that it might get out of hand. Come on really!

All talk but no action.


----------



## Guest

gymgym said:


> Guys do u really think for a second that I was being serious about this ?
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> I mean it's obvious that the anger is here especially in Dux and Breda the most but again am no surprised, anger in blacks is a lot worst than with white boys, it's always been this way for centuries.
> 
> But,
> 
> Honestly I dont think fighting w.o any rules is possible w.o it gets out of hand. Just cant happen unless it was a real life assault then yes I'ld go full on. Just no gonna happen with any UKM members.
> 
> This being said it was yes still a thrill to see the reactions in here and who's got the biggest mouth (thinking again Dux and Breda), would so love to smack ur bottom to both of u in an ideal world but no in the world in which we live today, am afraid.
> 
> This being said.. Am off.


Ahhh, the old "everyones laughing at me so I'll pretend I was joking" approach.

I'm pretty sure that stopped working in primary school


----------



## luther1

Blacks are angrier than whites? What a fcuking stupid statement,again


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> Guys do u really think for a second that I was being serious about this ?
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> I mean it's obvious that the anger is here especially in Dux and Breda the most but again am no surprised, anger in blacks is a lot worst than with white boys, it's always been this way for centuries.
> 
> But,
> 
> Honestly I dont think fighting w.o any rules is possible w.o it gets out of hand. Just cant happen *unless it was a real life assault then yes I'ld go full on*. Just no gonna happen with any UKM members.
> 
> This being said it was yes still a thrill to see the reactions in here and who's got the biggest mouth (thinking again Dux and Breda), would so love to smack ur bottom to both of u in an ideal world but no in the world in which we live today, am afraid.
> 
> This being said.. Am off.


#

And probably kill the guy? Or were you joking about that too? To be honest I was joking about my underwater knife fighting skills and being trained in Scuba-Jitsu, so c'mon., were you being serious about worrying that you might kill someone because you're trained to kill?

Also, can you confirm what fighting style you're trained in, i.e a specific one or a hybrid? Or is the explanation that lads gave that "you were making it up and got found out" correct?! Redemption time!!


----------



## Smitch

gymgym said:


> Guys do u really think for a second that I was being serious about this ?
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> I mean it's obvious that the anger is here especially in Dux and Breda the most but again am no surprised, *anger in blacks is a lot worst than with white boys, it's always been this way for centuries.*
> 
> But,
> 
> Honestly I dont think fighting w.o any rules is possible w.o it gets out of hand. Just cant happen unless it was a real life assault then yes I'ld go full on. Just no gonna happen with any UKM members.
> 
> This being said it was yes still a thrill to see the reactions in here and who's got the biggest mouth (thinking again Dux and Breda), would so love to smack ur bottom to both of u in an ideal world but no in the world in which we live today, am afraid.
> 
> This being said.. Am off.


I've never actually heard that claim before.

What's this assumption based on?


----------



## Kimball

So you've managed to introduce racism as well, and I'm sure you do want to do something to their bottoms, for your normal fee.

#nohairnobottle


----------



## Guest

I'm going to have to block UKM today using the cold turkey app as yesterday I got fock all work done cuz of this thread


----------



## retro-mental

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I'm going to have to block UKM today using the cold turkey app as yesterday I got fock all work done cuz of this thread


I am with you there i think. An hour in and nothing !!!! I may check back soon though !


----------



## Dux

luther1 said:


> Blacks are angrier than whites? What a fcuking stupid statement,again


Even more stupid because I'm white :lol:


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> #
> 
> And probably kill the guy? Or were you joking about that too? To be honest I was joking about my underwater knife fighting skills and being trained in Scuba-Jitsu, so c'mon., were you being serious about worrying that you might kill someone because you're trained to kill?
> 
> Also, can you confirm what fighting style you're trained in, i.e a specific one or a hybrid? Or is the explanation that lads gave that "you were making it up and got found out" correct?! Redemption time!!


I think gymgym's fighting skills are based around the rohypnol technique.

of course he's been lying and found out again, it's Friday watch for thread closure or deletion, presumably why he's introduced the racist statement so the mods have to close it and he can claim he didn't run to them crying like a baby like he normally does.

Although I think at this time of day isn't he normally at muscle works playing with himself in front of a mirror while everybody else at the gym laughs at him?


----------



## Kimball

Dux said:


> Even more stupid because I'm white :lol:


Yes but you wish you were black obviously so that gives you the same anger issues

Actually you probably wish you were a bald french bum bandit rent boy with a complete fantasy life that everybody laughs at, I know I do.


----------



## luther1

Dux said:


> Even more stupid because I'm white :lol:


Nice tan!


----------



## mikep81

Kimball said:


> I think gymgym's fighting skills are based around the rohypnol technique.
> 
> of course he's been lying and found out again, it's Friday watch for thread closure or deletion, presumably why he's introduced the racist statement so the mods have to close it and he can claim he didn't run to them crying like a baby like he normally does.
> 
> Although I think at this time of day isn't he normally at muscle works playing with himself in front of a mirror while everybody else at the gym laughs at him?


I think you may be right.

Don't the mods have the power to remove certain parts of a post, or a post altogether? Hopefully they can do that rather than delete this.


----------



## Queenie

Wtf gymgym you shouldn't joke about stuff like that, it's not funny.

Dux did he just call u black? X x


----------



## Kimball

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I'm going to have to block UKM today using the cold turkey app as yesterday I got fock all work done cuz of this thread


It did cost me my whole evening, I spent from 10-12 literally crying with laughter.


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> I think you may be right.
> 
> Don't the mods have the power to remove certain parts of a post, or a post altogether? Hopefully they can do that rather than delete this.


Yes they could edit that out, I honestly think this thread should live forever. I hope that's what they choose, actually I hope they don't touch it, can't see many black guys actually being offended by such a clearly moronic statement from him anyway.


----------



## Queenie

mikep81 said:


> I think you may be right.
> 
> Don't the mods have the power to remove certain parts of a post, or a post altogether? Hopefully they can do that rather than delete this.


Yup they can remove posts. I doubt they will move this thread due to the popularity and plus, it's factual x x


----------



## Dux

RXQueenie said:


> Dux did he just call u black? X x


Yes, yes he did.

I love how he's now become a psychologist too. Is there no end to this weird fellas talents?


----------



## mikep81

Kimball said:


> It did cost me my whole evening, I spent from 10-12 literally crying with laughter.


See I'm lucky. On a 24 hour shift with a client that doesn't want to go anywhere so have 10 hours left of film watching and monitoring this golden thread!!


----------



## mikep81

RXQueenie said:


> Wtf gymgym you shouldn't joke about stuff like that, it's not funny.
> 
> Dux did he just call u black? X x


I have to disagree!! I've found his "jokes" hilarious


----------



## Dux

mikep81 said:


> See I'm lucky. On a 24 hour shift with a client that doesn't want to go anywhere so have 10 hours left of film watching and monitoring this golden thread!!


B0llocks, we all now know the day of someone CP is full of being bummed, PT'ing all over the world, working the doors and trying on new syrups.

Btw, do I or anyone else on this thread sound angry? To me everyone is loving every minute of this freak being shown up for the clown he is.

There's certainly no anger on my part. I rarely, if ever get angry.

Put that in your pipe Mr Fraud, sorry Freud.


----------



## mikep81

Dux said:


> B0llocks, we all now know the day of someone CP is full of being bummed, PT'ing all over the world, working the doors and trying on new syrups.
> 
> Btw, do I or anyone else on this thread sound angry? To me everyone is loving every minute of this freak being shown up for the clown he is.
> 
> There's certainly no anger on my part. I rarely, if ever get angry.
> 
> Put that in your pipe Mr Fraud, sorry Freud.


Haha, BUSTED!

As for the aggression... well, black man, typing in black font overlaying a white background. Maybe this is indicating that black is above white, I don't know?!! 

Maybe try some different colour font to get that well known angry black genetic strain out of your body??


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> See I'm lucky. On a 24 hour shift with a client that doesn't want to go anywhere so have 10 hours left of film watching and monitoring this golden thread!!


Mike, is it standard cp practice to let your client have anal sex with you after a massage? Do you get paid the extra £300 like gg does when that happens.

And do you have to spend most of the time naked? It does seem a lot more hardcore than the easy job of defending somebodies life against potential terrorists that I though it was.


----------



## mikep81

Kimball said:


> Mike, is it standard cp practice to let your client have anal sex with you after a massage? Do you get paid the extra £300 like gg does when that happens.
> 
> And do you have to spend most of the time naked? It does seem a lot more hardcore than the easy job of defending somebodies life against potential terrorists that I though it was.


Erm.... well I suppose it all depends on your client and how you "sell" yourself. Personally I lay down rules with my clients and they are NO bumfun, NO nakedness, NO massages, and NOTHING of a sexual nature. Pretty much I just do the normal easy part of the job like you said of just keeping him alive, but hey, that's just the way I work!


----------



## Kimball

mikep81 said:


> Erm.... well I suppose it all depends on your client and how you "sell" yourself. Personally I lay down rules with my clients and they are NO bumfun, NO nakedness, NO massages, and NOTHING of a sexual nature. Pretty much I just do the normal easy part of the job like you said of just keeping him alive, but hey, that's just the way I work!


No that's fine, and I still respect what you do, except for the middle lane hogging of course its big of you to admit you just aren't as hardcore or as bald as the great one. Each to their own, I certainly couldn't do his job.


----------



## Dux

Kimball said:


> No that's fine, and I still respect what you do, except for the middle lane hogging of course its big of you to admit you just aren't as hardcore or as bald as the great one. Each to their own, I certainly couldn't do his job.


Come off it, we'd all be rent boys if we were given the opportunity


----------



## Kimball

Dux said:


> Come off it, we'd all be rent boys if we were given the opportunity


But I think I've got too much hair, so I'm just jealous


----------



## mikep81

Dux said:


> Come off it, we'd all be rent boys if we were given the opportunity


Ermm, no. Not this callsign. Although how much money are we talking here :whistling:


----------



## Guest

mikep81 said:


> Ermm, no. Not this callsign. Although how much money are we talking here :whistling:


Tonights euromillions jackpot? £126 mill?

I'd take it up the bum for £126 mil, it wouldn't last long (hopefully) and spending that kind of cash could make you forget how you got it... (again...hopefully) lol


----------



## mikep81

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Tonights euromillions jackpot? £126 mill?
> 
> I'd take it up the bum for £126 mil, it wouldn't last long (hopefully) and spending that kind of cash could make you forget how you got it... (again...hopefully) lol


Well for that type of money hell yeah!! Not sure you'd ever forgot how you got the money though!


----------



## mikep81

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Tonights euromillions jackpot? £126 mill?
> 
> I'd take it up the bum for £126 mil, it wouldn't last long (hopefully) and spending that kind of cash could make you forget how you got it... (again...hopefully) lol


I just had a call of a friend of mine who I put this question to and he agreed it's worth it. He also pointed out something we were told while doing our conduct after capture training for Iraq. The guy doing the briefing said you WILL be raped if you are captured and you will more than likely get an erection and ejaculate. At which point the whole room of squaddies erupted with mutters of "that won't happen to me" and "yeah right, you won't catch me getting a boner and blowing my load" etc etc. The instructor then explained why it happens, and everyone went quiet hahaha, so hey, at least you know you'll enjoy it!!!


----------



## lukeee

I had no idea our Kevin Mcloud look a like was a doorman!!

How the feck did i miss this?


----------



## Kimball

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Tonights euromillions jackpot? £126 mill?
> 
> I'd take it up the bum for £126 mil, it wouldn't last long (hopefully) and spending that kind of cash could make you forget how you got it... (again...hopefully) lol


Please try and keep this thread on topic, this is about the superstar formerly known as robin


----------



## Guest

Kimball said:


> Please try and keep this thread on topic, this is about the superstar formerly known as robin


I think being bummed for money is pretty relevant in a discussion relating to Robin


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

Phenix said:


> up in Glasgow it 200 for the weekend. That the two nites


in glasgow i'd want £200 per night!!


----------



## c2c

What quals do you need to work in Tesco, serious question BTW

I could get loads of ass,think of all those young mums, I could escourt them to there cars on dark nights

Taking down shop lifters, keeping a steady flow of traffic down the isles (move along please miss)

This is what I have been training for all my life, it clear to me now


----------



## Kimball

lukeee said:


> I had no idea our Kevin Mcloud look a like was a doorman!!
> 
> How the feck did i miss this?


A syrup wearing sacked doorman it would appear.


----------



## Kimball

Sorry good point. As you were, more bumming.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

epic.


----------



## Leeds89

morgan84 said:


> Come to Leeds or Bradford and we will sort it out. No gloves just bare knuckle. Last man standing wins.


I'm from Leeds, let me watch :lol:


----------



## Leeds89

How did I miss this gem of a thread???


----------



## Tasty

I can't even put into words how much I love this thread. Hats off gents, top job.

Mike, I'll see you next week a scuba-jitsu, sorry I missed last week my latex suit was in the wash.


----------



## Breda

Did Robin say I am angry... Not angry because he is a fool but due to my rage producing melanin which flares up from time to time. All after the cnut offered to fight any member of the forum only to back track because he's so highly trained he could potential kill them :confused1:


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> Did Robin say I am angry... Not angry because he is a fool but due to my rage producing melanin after her offered to fight any member of the forum only to back track because he's so highly trained he could potential kill them :confused1:


I think that was the gist of it, but it was genetic rage you suffer from, it appears you just can't help yourself.

And he did only back out to avoid accidentally killing ewen in less than a minute. Very generous of him really.


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Did Robin say I am angry... Not angry because he is a fool but due to my rage producing melanin which flares up from time to time. All after the cnut offered to fight any member of the forum only to back track because he's so highly trained he could potential kill them :confused1:


youre angry because youre black. Albeit a pale version


----------



## DutchTony

This thread looks brilliant at a glance. Gonna read through the 356 odd posts when I get a spare day


----------



## Breda

Kimball:3184878 said:


> I think that was the gist of it, but it was genetic rage you suffer from, it appears you just can't help yourself.
> 
> And he did only back out to avoid accidentally killing ewen in less than a minute. Very generous of him really.


Yes the higher the melanin the easier one is to be provoked... Scientific fact!

Isolated studies have proven this to be the case as they have proven that syrup wearers are born to be super human door supervisor, trained killer, high class gigalo's, nutrition experts and trainers to the stars... Fact!

Ewen should be Countin his lucky stars he stood no chance against the man mountain that is gymgym


----------



## Ahal84

LeedsTC said:


> I'm from Leeds, let me watch :lol:


You can be our ref  and a witness.


----------



## Breda

luther1:3184896 said:


> youre angry because youre black. Albeit a pale version


It's a natural phenomenon... Youth workers across the country are perplexed by it


----------



## onthebuild

just sat and read this thread from cover to cover. Lorian needs to invent a UK-M thread of the year, UK-M quote of the year, and UK-M bellend of the year award!

All three would be awarded to this thread, absolutely epic. I still cant understand how it went from "What's the pay like for club and pub doorman" to "blacks are more angry than white's" but i for one am glad it fvcking did, ill have to go change my sheets now as ive ****ed the bed with laughing. And thats probably the truest thing to appear on here!

Reps to dux, kimball, breda, jaykay and mikep81 for being the creators of this. Best not forget the one an2d only caped crusader gymgym of course too, without him this wouldnt have been possible. Negs will be given accordingly :lol:


----------



## bennyrock

luther1 said:


> youre angry because youre black. Albeit a pale version


Black ???? are u colour blind mo fo ???? He is a calm albino !!!!


----------



## bennyrock

TheBob said:


> I have only found this thread because I feel angry today & i am white
> 
> Is this normal for a Caucasian male to feel like this ?


I think u need to do some family tree research. I think u may have some Black in u. lol


----------



## synthasize

my vote goes for this to be made best thread. EVER.

possibly even best piece of creative literature. EVER WRITTEN.


----------



## Breda

TheBob:3184974 said:


> I have only found this thread because I feel angry today & i am white
> 
> Is this normal for a Caucasian male to feel like this ?


There will be an undercurrent of blackness in you

How big is your piece?


----------



## Jay kay




----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> Yes the higher the melanin the easier one is to be provoked... Scientific fact!
> 
> Isolated studies have proven this to be the case as they have proven that syrup wearers are born to be super human door supervisor, trained killer, high class gigalo's, nutrition experts and trainers to the stars... Fact!
> 
> I am currently looking for those studies on syrup wearing superheroes of yore, and I think you're right, they are all white as they are able to control their inner anger and their super human powers.
> 
> I am trying to review the impossible skills list of wonder robin and sure I'm missing some?
> 
> CP specialist
> 
> Doorman
> 
> Nutrition expert
> 
> Adonis
> 
> PT to the stars
> 
> Jet setter
> 
> Trained killer
> 
> Gigolo
> 
> Rent boy
> 
> Bisexual escort
> 
> Hero and object of adoration to the other muscle works gym goers who can't help looking
> 
> should be Countin his lucky stars he stood no chance against the man mountain that is gymgym


I think ewen has gone into hiding today, not realising just how lucky he has been. Gt has gone on a CP training course, the specialist one gymgym did, so she's not around for 15 minutes. As gymgym has been known to say, "you won't like me when I'm aroused!"


----------



## Leeds89

TheBob said:


> I have only found this thread because I feel angry today & i am white
> 
> Is this normal for a Caucasian male to feel like this ?


No, black people have a natural secretion of tren, which explains the above average size and aggressiveness.

(Truest thing in this thread so far)


----------



## a.notherguy

This thread is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luther1

He also said that its ok to have sex with a girl as long as they are old enough to have started their menstrual cycle. The fcuking dysfunctional misfit


----------



## mikep81

Tasty said:


> I can't even put into words how much I love this thread. Hats off gents, top job.
> 
> Mike, I'll see you next week a scuba-jitsu, sorry I missed last week my latex suit was in the wash.


See you there pal. And remember next week you don't need your latex suit as it's naked Scuba-Jitsu. Hopefully we can progress from the underwater knife fighting up to under water sword fighting, but we'll have to see!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Lately on most of the general con. Threads

I just like to sit back and watch


----------



## zack amin

my dad was born in africa my mums irish, im a black white confused race individual, no im actually being serious. how angry does that make me? id like to consider myself a colin farrel/wesley snipes hybrid


----------



## Breda

Do you watch with an uncontrollable anger tho?


----------



## bennyrock

Breda chill the fwk out mate. NO ****!!!!


----------



## Breda

I can help it Benny I'm raging for no reason


----------



## bennyrock

Breda said:


> I can help it Benny I'm raging for no reason


Raging ****. Your to white to get angry !!!!!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

gymgym said:


> Guys do u really think for a second that I was being serious about this ?
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> I mean it's obvious that the anger is here especially in Dux and Breda the most but again am no surprised, anger in blacks is a lot worst than with white boys, it's always been this way for centuries.
> 
> But,
> 
> Honestly I dont think fighting w.o any rules is possible w.o it gets out of hand. Just cant happen unless it was a real life assault then yes I'ld go full on. Just no gonna happen with any UKM members.
> 
> This being said it was yes still a thrill to see the reactions in here and who's got the biggest mouth (thinking again Dux and Breda), would so love to smack ur bottom to both of u in an ideal world but no in the world in which we live today, am afraid.
> 
> This being said.. Am off.


I have had a right laugh reading the comments in this thread, and other threads in which you have commented. Thing is, i have met plenty of your types in real life, face to face and your all talk so i am going to be straight with you Gymgym, your a complete cvnt and are making yourself look really fvcking stupid, so why don't you just give it up, leave UK-M (no don't leave your very amusing) shut the fvck up talking nonsense, apologise to all the members that you have offered out, (you [email protected]) and grow the fvck up.


----------



## Breda

bennyrock:3185236 said:


> Raging ****. Your to white to get angry !!!!!!


Raging ***** and obviously I'm not according to GymGym... At least he's not blind like the rest of you cnuts


----------



## Tinytom

gymgym said:


> lmao guys okies am gonna leave that thread opened a while longer hmmm dunno a few days and see.. when am bored I'll get it locked but enjoying all ur pu$$ies having a good laugh lol.. really is amusing  ... and entertaining so now if we let this thread opened it does need being rename "GG The One and Only".. fair enough huh ?.. if not then I think I'll have it locked for how much bullying am getting but so far am no complaining  .. bear in mind that might change soon!


I'd like to say here. Gymgym I will not close a thread because you say so. I'm definitely NOT closing this thread because it's fcuking awesome. I love seeing bullsh!tters getting outed. You remind me of a guy I used to work with other door one night he come in all bruised up and we said 'what happened to you' answer 'fighting' then another guy come in and asked us why **** had been bashing his head on the wall 5 minutes ago lol

Also the mod team are getting very tired of you constantly reporting stuff and it's due to you mouthing off rubbish and getting found out.

Reap what you sow. You're lucky to be still on here are you have had multiple accounts which is not allowed but your stories are pure gold.

Reminds me of another bullsh!tter I know that goes on about all the money and business deals he's got going on and all the meetings he has for his million pound new venture when in fact it's bollox and he hasn't a pt to p!ss in. No one take guesses please those who know will know who I'm talking about 



gymgym said:


> All right. I need some fun so let's do this.. hmmmm how to "legally" arrange a clean fight using proper strikes and spares somewhere we wouldnt get arrested ? But I want it to be done by the book. So I am thinking a dungeon or some sort or gym ? So this way it will show combat technics and real self defense. Basically all I want is to test myself against the true GG fan, the best fan, the one who bullies me the most, the one who really dream of seeing me beaten up in blood.. so one contestant only. After that we can end up friends and chill out for a drink somewhere.. Deal guys ? And whoever I am fighting will have to vouch for me in only positive ways for as long as he will remain a member on UKM.. So deal or no deal ?!





gymgym said:


> Also I hope this fight to be under a minute so one or the other being brought to restrain. Should we bring rules so no broken bones, no blood ?.. After all I am trained to kill so am afraid I might not even be good at fighting into a friendly atmosphere.. I dunno but that bugs me big time.
> 
> Totally confused now,
> 
> :confused1:


You can come to my gym for this duel to the death, I've got MMA matting in a 1000 sq ft studio so plenty of room for you to run away



gymgym said:


> Going to bed. I need this thread to be renamed "GG The One and Only".
> 
> Mods can u do something about thread title please ?


Title changed as requested


----------



## PHMG

Do people actually report stuff on here?? Its like the school playground. Ive never reported anything apart from TinyTom in the pikey thread....er i mean gypo...or gypsy and that was a joke.

Reporting random people on the internet WTF??? :lol:


----------



## Leeds89

This is pure fvcking gold!


----------



## mikep81

Tinytom said:


> I'd like to say here. Gymgym I will not close a thread because you say so. I'm definitely NOT closing this thread because it's fcuking awesome. I love seeing bullsh!tters getting outed. You remind me of a guy I used to work with other door one night he come in all bruised up and we said 'what happened to you' answer 'fighting' then another guy come in and asked us why **** had been bashing his head on the wall 5 minutes ago lol
> 
> Also the mod team are getting very tired of you constantly reporting stuff and it's due to you mouthing off rubbish and getting found out.
> 
> Reap what you sow. You're lucky to be still on here are you have had multiple accounts which is not allowed but your stories are pure gold.
> 
> Reminds me of another bullsh!tter I know that goes on about all the money and business deals he's got going on and all the meetings he has for his million pound new venture when in fact it's bollox and he hasn't a pt to p!ss in. No one take guesses please those who know will know who I'm talking about
> 
> You can come to my gym for this duel to the death, I've got MMA matting in a 1000 sq ft studio so plenty of room for you to run away
> 
> Title changed as requested


BOOM!

Repped!!


----------



## mikep81

I looked in and saw the thread title change and just started laughing my 4ss off. Genius


----------



## Breda

Pmsl at the title change


----------



## Leeds89

Can we push so far as a sticky


----------



## Leeds89

OH GOD IT IS LMAO!!!


----------



## mikep81

Breda said:


> Pmsl at the title change


And it's been made a sticky!!


----------



## Breda

mikep81:3185304 said:


> And it's been made a sticky!!


Fcuk off has it... Where's my rep button


----------



## luther1

Rent boy got owned


----------



## a.notherguy

careul guys, gym gym is not a bald french guy.... he is actually steven segal undercover.


----------



## Tinytom

Like to say though

Can the comments like 'You're a rentboy cock taking mofo' be stopped please, thats classed as insults and not tolerated.


----------



## Kimball

Tinytom said:


> I'd like to say here. Gymgym I will not close a thread because you say so. I'm definitely NOT closing this thread because it's fcuking awesome. I love seeing bullsh!tters getting outed. You remind me of a guy I used to work with other door one night he come in all bruised up and we said 'what happened to you' answer 'fighting' then another guy come in and asked us why **** had been bashing his head on the wall 5 minutes ago lol
> 
> Also the mod team are getting very tired of you constantly reporting stuff and it's due to you mouthing off rubbish and getting found out.
> 
> Reap what you sow. You're lucky to be still on here are you have had multiple accounts which is not allowed but your stories are pure gold.
> 
> Reminds me of another bullsh!tter I know that goes on about all the money and business deals he's got going on and all the meetings he has for his million pound new venture when in fact it's bollox and he hasn't a pt to p!ss in. No one take guesses please those who know will know who I'm talking about
> 
> You can come to my gym for this duel to the death, I've got MMA matting in a 1000 sq ft studio so plenty of room for you to run away
> 
> Title changed as requested


Thanks, would have hated this to go the way of all the other ds-London outing threads. Perfect response. I even loved the inference it was robins decision on how long the thread was left open!


----------



## Kimball

Tinytom said:


> Like to say though
> 
> Can the comments like 'You're a rentboy cock taking mofo' be stopped please, thats classed as insults and not tolerated.


I guess you're right even if they are allegedly true, is it ok to post links to alleged bisexual escort sites hosted elsewhere showing pics of completely random syrup wearing French people?


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> Fcuk off has it... Where's my rep button


Tinytom for mod of the year too!


----------



## Breda

Tinytom:3185318 said:


> Like to say though
> 
> Can the comments like 'You're a rentboy cock taking mofo' be stopped please, thats classed as insults and not tolerated.


I agree comments like "gymgym you cock whore, ass for cash payment pr**k" should not be tolerated


----------



## Bashy

Made my morning even better, even without the two space cakes ive eaten its one of the best things ive ever read.

I propose a donation situation....I would happily chip in to send someone to London (I nominate Robsta) along with Queenie who can be ring girl/camera women and film UKM own man wrecking machine that is gymgym being getting a slap!


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> Raging ***** and obviously I'm not according to GymGym... At least he's not blind like the rest of you cnuts


I would know you were black irrelevant of the over exposed avi, obviously not as overexposed as gymgym's! Because of the obvious genetic anger in your posts. Don't let them tell you that you're not black, just enjoy the anger.


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> I agree comments like "gymgym you cock whore, ass for cash payment pr**k" should not be tolerated


Although I do think;

Trained to kill... Kill what?... Insects you bum bashing wig wearin fraggle

Should be OK and also nominated for comment of the decade?


----------



## Breda

Kimball:3185350 said:


> I would know you were black irrelevant of the over exposed avi, obviously not as overexposed as gymgym's! Because of the obvious genetic anger in your posts. Don't let them tell you that you're not black, just enjoy the anger.


Hahaha


----------



## Guest

i felt like doing a little jig when i came back and saw this was now a sticky


----------



## Tinytom

Kimball said:


> Although I do think;
> 
> Trained to kill... Kill what?... Insects you bum bashing wig wearin fraggle
> 
> Should be OK and also nominated for comment of the decade?


Still an insult after 'insect' so not allowed sadly. But very funny.

No more 'can we say *************' posts please. I see your game


----------



## Breda

Kimball:3185366 said:


> Although I do think;
> 
> Trained to kill... Kill what?... Insects you bum bashing wig wearin fraggle
> 
> Should be OK and also nominated for comment of the decade?


Agreed... Absolute genius


----------



## flinty90

OH NO what have i missed here ???


----------



## Breda

Tinytom:3185380 said:


> Still an insult after 'insect' so not allowed sadly. But very funny.
> 
> No more 'can we say *************' posts please. I see your game


Wasn't tryin to get away with disguising insults as questions... I speak for everyone when I say they were genuine questions


----------



## mikep81

The icing on the cake would be a response from gymgym!


----------



## onthebuild

Kimball said:


> Although I do think;
> 
> Trained to kill... Kill what?... Insects you bum bashing wig wearin fraggle
> 
> Should be OK and also nominated for comment of the decade?


X2 :thumb:


----------



## Breda

flinty90:3185391 said:


> OH NO what have i missed here ???


Quite a lot mate


----------



## Guest

mikep81 said:


> The icing on the cake would be a response from gymgym!


I'd be very surprised if he has the bottle to come back in this thread.

Far easier to never come back to UK-M and just pretend this whole thing never happened.


----------



## TG123

I've never seen Bill Cosby angry


----------



## Gary29

In, just to say 'I was there'


----------



## kingdale

dam only just found this and 28 pages, best get reading aint gymgym a rent boy aswell?


----------



## Jux




----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Quite a lot mate


im sure the UKM security and bullsh1t detection team have had another success pmsl ...


----------



## Guest

flinty90 said:


> im sure the UKM security and bullsh1t detection team have had another success pmsl ...


and this time the slippery little creature hasn't had the thread deleted when we caught him :thumb:


----------



## soob the dug

this thread has went bonkers.

i seem to have missed much!! read back on some, so he's a "trained killer"mg:my goodness:blowme:


----------



## B.Johnson

TG123 said:


> I've never seen Bill Cosby angry


No, or the Archbishop Desmond Tutu.


----------



## Kimball

Kimball said:


> Although I do think;
> 
> Trained to kill... Kill what?... Insects you bum bashing wig wearin fraggle
> 
> Should be OK and also nominated for comment of the decade?


Is it the inference about wig wearing or looking like a fraggle that's seen as insulting, for safety's sake I'll avoid both terms I guess.


----------



## B.Johnson

Kimball said:


> Is it the inference about wig wearing or looking like a fragile that's seen as insulting, for safety's sake I'll avoid both terms I guess.


I think I must have missed something. Is gymgym bald?


----------



## cris

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20071014191953/uncyclopedia/images/3/38/Wheres_waldo.jpg

wheres gymgym?

is this another one of his many talents


----------



## Gary29

B.Johnson said:


> I think I must have missed something. Is gymgym bald?


Looks like he wears a topper mate, either that or he's had a 'Rooney'

He's also worried about killing people with his bare hands in a tear up, as he's trained to kill, basically he thinks he's chuck norris only harder.

Get reading the thread mate, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Kimball

kingdale said:


> dam only just found this and 28 pages, best get reading aint gymgym a rent boy aswell?


I'm afraid that isn't an acceptable term, the official description on the website advertising his, I mean his 'stolen' pictures services is "bisexual male escort available for couples and single guys and girls" a very respectable position, all of them, for the jet setting PT to the stars and trained killer close protection specialist.

At only £300 a date that's an amazing deal! and for an extra £50 he will remove the syrup.

Disclaimer the part about the syrup MAY not be true.


----------



## Steuk

Can someone summarise this thread in a nut shell. Been trying to catch up but looks like a few post have been deleted.


----------



## Jux

This has been somewhat uncomfortable to witness :no:










Best metaphor i could think of :confused1:


----------



## Kimball

Kimball said:


> I'm afraid that isn't an acceptable term, the official description on the website advertising his, I mean his 'stolen' pictures services is "bisexual male escort available for couples and single guys and girls" a very respectable position, all of them, for the jet setting PT to the stars and trained killer close protection specialist.
> 
> At only £300 a date that's an amazing deal! and for an extra £50 he will remove the syrup.
> 
> Disclaimer the part about the syrup MAY not be true.


The removing I mean, he keeps it on to train and have naked pictures taken but not to do door work so who knows.


----------



## B.Johnson

Gary29 said:


> Looks like he wears a topper mate, either that or he's had a 'Rooney'
> 
> He's also worried about killing people with his bare hands in a tear up, as he's trained to kill, basically he thinks he's chuck norris only harder.
> 
> Get reading the thread mate, you won't be disappointed.


I feel so hurt and let down, all this time I've thought he had such a masterful head of hair and he's been lying. Why would he do such a thing! :crying:


----------



## Kimball

Steuk said:


> Can someone summarise this thread in a nut shell. Been trying to catch up but looks like a few post have been deleted.


Yes of course, please take a seat and I'll start;

Pretty much everything ds-London/gymgym has ever said has been proven to be bull****.

The end


----------



## Jux

Kimball said:


> Yes of course, please take a seat and I'll start;
> 
> Pretty much everything ds-London/gymgym has ever said has been proven to be bull****.
> 
> The end


He does do escorting though ... I heard he gets a lot of tips too.

Monetary of course :nono:


----------



## vtec_yo

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I'd be very surprised if he has the bottle to come back in this thread.
> 
> Far easier to never come back to UK-M and just pretend this whole thing never happened.


Why do people bs on here so much? NoAudi. No5gTest. NoHair.

I mean NoOffence, but you're all just a bunch of pixels to me.


----------



## retro-mental

Just picked up Katies Krays "hard bastards 10" and guess who was in there !!!!


----------



## mikep81

Steuk said:


> Can someone summarise this thread in a nut shell. Been trying to catch up but looks like a few post have been deleted.


It started off with someone asking advice on getting into door work and security guarding. Someone mentioned they should do CP as its more money, gymgym then started to give the low down on Close Protection. I smelled bull so kept quizzing him about it he then admitted he'd never done it and that he'd just read about it on the net. Then a sh1t load of banter ensued, gymgym was found out to be a male escort for female, male and couples although he says the websites have stolen or are using his pics without his permission. More banter and p1ss taking ensues, gymgym then offers one person, anyone on the forum for a fight in a dungeon to show true combat skills and self defence skills. But then he backs down as he is a "trained killer" and doesn't think he could handle a friendly fight without killing someone. more banter, then the legend that is TinyTom changed the thread title and made it a sticky. You should read it though as it's epic!!


----------



## Jux

retro-mental said:


> Just picked up Katies Krays "hard bastards 10" and guess who was in there !!!!
> 
> View attachment 85470


**** me ... that's Quentin Tarantino if I ever saw him!


----------



## bennyrock

retro-mental said:


> Just picked up Katies Krays "hard bastards 10" and guess who was in there !!!!
> 
> View attachment 85470


Repped !!!! i just did a small wee in my pants. NO ****


----------



## Guest

vtec_yo said:


> Why do people bs on here so much? NoAudi. No5gTest. NoHair.
> 
> I mean NoOffence, but you're all just a bunch of pixels to me.


it happens in real life just as much too tbh, especially in certain circles.

walts are fvckin everywhere.

things that walts claim to be

SAS

MMA

marines

paras

military in general

bodyguards

doorman

ninjas

all of the above funnily enough fit into either gymgym or his close combat instructors claims!


----------



## Guest

mikep81 said:


> Then a sh1t load of banter ensued, gymgym was found out to be a male escort for female, male and couples although he says the websites have stolen or are using his pics without his permission. !


He admitted being a rent boy in his journal, but it's ok because he flies business class.


----------



## onthebuild

retro-mental said:


> Just picked up Katies Krays "hard bastards 10" and guess who was in there !!!!
> 
> View attachment 85470


fvcking top man! have some reps mate!


----------



## vtec_yo

FrankDangerMaus said:


> *He admitted being a rent boy in his journal*, but it's ok because he flies business class.


What?? Fo Real!?!?!

Anyone got his number?


----------



## Breda

retro-mental:3185511 said:


> Just picked up Katies Krays "hard bastards 10" and guess who was in there !!!!
> 
> View attachment 85470


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Breda

Retro put that back up so I can rep you

Never mind you've been Repped


----------



## Kimball

vtec_yo said:


> What?? Fo Real!?!?!
> 
> Anyone got his number?


Look for the model thread, website is in there.


----------



## Guest

vtec_yo said:


> What?? Fo Real!?!?!
> 
> Anyone got his number?





gymgym said:


> I can honestly say that my life had been quiet unique, and yes I am seen as arrogant but let's face it, this is me and one thing I will not agree with Katy is that I will never change the way I post on here as my posts reflect my personality, who I am and believe me, in the "real" world I am liked from many. I just dont mix with many, yes I am choosy.
> 
> From being an *high end escort to women and couples* and modelling and having lived (not just visiting) but actually living in Los Angeles, Miami, New York and just about travelling anywhere between Chicago to Kansas City and San Diego and the all East American coast, I do think yes I have lived a lot more than what most people would ever get to achieve in a lifetime.
> 
> Now am not a "trainer of the stars" but yes I charge £80 for a proper (no sexual massage) and my clientele are the likes of people u see in the back end section of The Times newspaper. Artists, arts dealers and mega millionnaires. Those are the people I know, I meet each week and get to even be invited once in a while thousands miles away from London. I was in Beirut in February this year for 2 days (business trip) and South Africa last year for a week and business as well.
> 
> So do I really give a sh1t to some morons on here who hardly get away from London or yes get to go abroad on a weekend on EasyJet ?! LOL Give me a F break!!!.. I fly business class. I could go on and on and on like this, so there a bit of me only but just a bit 'cose I love keeping mysterious of course. My life is no one business and will never be but since @rseholes have pushed it then here u shall get an insight of me and that's a very tiny one.


----------



## Robsta

No rules fisticuffs. Fcuking yessiree count me right in. I want it in writing though, any cnut goes to the filth cos I chewed their nose off, they face a firing squad.


----------



## bennyrock

Ha ha ha i almost suggested Robsta.


----------



## bennyrock

GymGym's Ex SAS self defense class.


----------



## Kimball

http://www.cherrygents.co.uk/gallery.html

Any likeness to a French wig wearing jet setter killer is purely coincidental.


----------



## Breda

Robsta:3185548 said:


> No rules fisticuffs. Fcuking yessiree count me right in. I want it in writing though, any cnut goes to the filth cos I chewed their nose off, they face a firing squad.


Daft cnut... Have you seen gymgym... You don't stand a chance


----------



## bennyrock

Kimball said:


> http://www.cherrygents.co.uk/gallery.html
> 
> Any likeness to a French wig wearing jet setter killer is purely coincidence.


Not even going to ask how u found that. lol


----------



## Gary29

Chuck Norris wears gymgym pyjamas.


----------



## Leeds89

Robsta said:


> No rules fisticuffs. Fcuking yessiree count me right in. I want it in writing though, any cnut goes to the filth cos I chewed their nose off, they face a firing squad.


Why are you so angry, you look white in your avi?


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> Retro put that back up so I can rep you
> 
> Never mind you've been Repped


Damn what did I miss!


----------



## Robsta

Breda said:


> Daft cnut... Have you seen gymgym... You don't stand a chance


Well I'm up for it anyway. Don't give 2 fcuks who looks like what  .

Might as well make it fun. Put a couple gib each in.


----------



## Kimball

Breda said:


> Daft cnut... Have you seen gymgym... You don't stand a chance


F' me, didn't realise robsta was that brave, and foolhardy to be honest!

He clearly hasn't seen how massive gymgym is, 75k bench press! He'd crush robsta like a bug, in under a minute, just hope he doesn't accidentally kill him!


----------



## Leeds89

Robsta said:


> Well I'm up for it anyway. Don't give 2 fcuks who looks like what  .
> 
> Might as well make it fun. Put a couple gib each in.


Mate please you seem like a nice guy, don't wanna see you get hurt, Gymgym is trained to kill he could do it without even meaning to, think about the consequences please!!


----------



## Kimball

bennyrock said:


> Not even going to ask how u found that. lol


Sadly I can't take the credit. He posted a pic up to show somebody what a rent boy, I mean male model should look like and used the same file name that he'd used, I mean they'd stolen on the gay escort site.


----------



## bennyrock

This is GOLD. ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## retro-mental




----------



## LunaticSamurai

Robsta said:


> Well I'm up for it anyway. Don't give 2 fcuks who looks like what  .
> 
> Might as well make it fun. Put a couple gib each in.


Right ok, lets get serious.

I will put £100, that Rob tears his head off within the first 1.5 seconds of looking at him and the guy craps his pants, (if he turns up) and runs away or tries to shake Rob's hand and call it a day. Serious bet.


----------



## Clubber Lang

whats gymgym?


----------



## Kimball

retro-mental said:


> View attachment 85477


That's brilliant. Not sure seagal could live up to the gymgym persona though. Maybe the rock? Similar build too, with the rock only giving away a little in size.


----------



## retro-mental

Clubber Lang said:


> whats gymgym?


Its an urban dictonary term for lying

Like , Your not really a trained killer, male model bouncer. think your pulling a "GYMGYM"


----------



## B.Johnson

Clubber Lang said:


> whats gymgym?


A gymgym is a mythical being of infinate power. So i'm told.


----------



## Kimball

Can anybody smell what robin is cooking?....


----------



## Jux

Im going to put £1 on gymgym ... **** the euromillions lol


----------



## retro-mental

Kimball said:


> That's brilliant. Not sure seagal could live up to the gymgym persona though. Maybe the rock? Similar build too, with the rock only giving away a little in size.


Steven did say he only has half the skill of GYMGYM in martial arts to be fair


----------



## B.Johnson

retro-mental said:


> Steven did say he only has half the skill of GYMGYM in martial arts to be fair


Well gymgym did invent martial arts so I should think so


----------



## Kimball

B.Johnson said:


> A gymgym is a mythical being of infinate power. So i'm told.


It can't be mythical, I know one, it's Clarke Kent name is robin of garlic


----------



## Jux

Gymjitsu


----------



## GolfDelta

mikep81 said:


> I just had a call of a friend of mine who I put this question to and he agreed it's worth it. He also pointed out something we were told while doing our conduct after capture training for Iraq. The guy doing the briefing said you WILL be raped if you are captured and you will more than likely get an erection and ejaculate. At which point the whole room of squaddies erupted with mutters of "that won't happen to me" and "yeah right, you won't catch me getting a boner and blowing my load" etc etc. The instructor then explained why it happens, and everyone went quiet hahaha, so hey, at least you know you'll enjoy it!!!


I got briefed on the same subject,I was told by an RAF Regiment Sergeant to pretend I was enjoy it and 'outgay' them,apparently they don't like that!


----------



## Kimball

retro-mental said:


> Steven did say he only has half the skill of GYMGYM in martial arts to be fair


I'd kill for half of gymgym's skill though, maybe by accident, so still pretty impressive!


----------



## B.Johnson

Kimball said:


> I'd kill for half of gymgym's skill though, maybe by accident, so still pretty impressive!


If you had half his skill it wouldn't be your choice. I've heard people die when they touch him


----------



## Queenie

Tinytom said:


> Like to say though
> 
> Can the comments like 'You're a rentboy cock taking mofo' be stopped please, thats classed as insults and not tolerated.


Actually can't stop laughing... X x


----------



## Kimball

B.Johnson said:


> If you had half his skill it wouldn't be your choice. I've heard people die when they touch him


How frightening, that must be what Rogue feels like?


----------



## Robsta

Look guys, have a laugh, but personal insults will result in a banning. So think before posting for your own sake.


----------



## luther1

Just a little background music while you're reading:whistling:


----------



## Jay kay

Can't keep up with all these posts but it's defiantly a syrup he's got on I don't

Even think he had eyebrows he was that bald.


----------



## Twisted

Ok someone sum up this thread in a paragraph for me as I seemed to have missed something as Epic as the No Audi/No carbs thread


----------



## gymgym

Guys I managed to go trough 5 pages of only GG and all about GG ?? com'on.. okies am missing the last 4 pages as I've got to run out, got a late night shift..

But, I'll be home around 2:30am so be around the block in the morning cose I've got lots of comments to make here!

Let's say just one thing: *Your eyes are gonna be crying tomorrow.* Have my words.

Peace to all and even the baddest one.

:blowme:


----------



## Tinytom

gymgym said:


> Guys I managed to go trough 5 pages of only GG and all about GG ?? com'on.. okies am missing the last 4 pages as I've got to run out, got a *late night shift..*
> 
> But, I'll be home around 2:30am so be around the block in the morning cose I've got lots of comments to make here!
> 
> Let's say just one thing: *Your eyes are gonna be crying tomorrow.* Have my words.
> 
> Peace to all and even the baddest one.
> 
> :blowme:


Waiting under the bridge for the Billy Goats Gruff?


----------



## GolfDelta

gymgym said:


> Guys I managed to go trough 5 pages of only GG and all about GG ?? com'on.. okies am missing the last 4 pages as I've got to run out, got a late night shift..
> 
> But, I'll be home around 2:30am so be around the block in the morning cose I've got lots of comments to make here!
> 
> Let's say just one thing: *Your eyes are gonna be crying tomorrow.* Have my words.
> 
> Peace to all and even the baddest one.
> 
> :blowme:


Does the late night shift involve wiggling your @rse around in front of some sleazy old pervert while lubed up with baby oil or does it involve single handedly clearing a nightclub with your Gymjitsu slaps?

Crackpot.


----------



## luther1

gymgym said:


> Guys I managed to go trough 5 pages of only GG and all about GG ?? com'on.. okies am missing the last 4 pages as I've got to run out, got a late night massage and he wants a happy ending..
> 
> But, I'll be home around 2:30am,sore as hell,so be around the block in the morning cose I've got lots of comments to make here about how many mma fighters i kicked out of Stringfellows a minute ago
> 
> Let's say just one thing: *Your eyes are gonna be watering tomorrow when you see my wig collection*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Peace to all and even the baddest one. You know i want your big black piece Breda mmmmmm*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> * :blowme:


*
*

*
Really?*


----------



## m575

how the hell did i miss this!! everytime i read a page another two are added on. im never getting to the end!!! :lol:


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> Let's say just one thing: *Your eyes are gonna be crying tomorrow.* Have my words.
> 
> Peace to all and even the baddest one.
> 
> :blowme:


Crying our eyes out .... with laughter?!

Fair play for responding though! I can't wait to see how this all unfolds!!


----------



## C.Hill

Lmao! Just read through all of this, very entertaining 

Never thought id see Breda bite like that though


----------



## Breda

C.Hill:3186010 said:


> Lmao! Just read through all of this, very entertaining
> 
> Never thought id see Breda bite like that though


I was fuming mate... Still am... I'm always angry but its to be expected as its part of my genetic make up


----------



## C.Hill

Breda said:


> I was fuming mate... Still am... I'm always angry but its to be expected as its part of my genetic make up


Yeah I bet your really angry :rolleye: you'll lose loads of sleep over him lol


----------



## Dux

So far I think 5 of us have agreed to his offer of a ruck, and we were all happy with all the rules, but there's one that needs clarifying:

Is hair pulling allowed? :lol:


----------



## Breda

C.Hill:3186020 said:


> Yeah I bet your really angry :rolleye: you'll lose loads of sleep over him lol


I won't be able to sleep for days bro... I'm crackin my phone screen as I type this... Grrrr I'm so aggressive


----------



## bennyrock

Dux said:


> So far I think 5 of us have agreed to his offer of a ruck, and we were all happy with all the rules, but there's one that needs clarifying:
> 
> Is hair pulling allowed? :lol:


Hair pulling is such a Black thing to do you ****** you !!!!!


----------



## Milky

Genuine question, has anyone on the forum met Gymgym ?

Does anyone in real life know him ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Genuine question, has anyone on the forum met Gymgym ?
> 
> Does anyone in real life know him ?


jay kay has been on a door with him once has he not?


----------



## Jux

gduncan said:


> Does the late night shift involve wiggling your @rse around in front of some sleazy old pervert while lubed up with baby oil or does it involve single handedly clearing a nightclub with your *Gymjitsu* slaps?
> 
> Crackpot.


Copyright infringement :ban:


----------



## scotty64

FFS, Read some of his journal and spotted his liking for hairy bum fun straight away, this thread is comedy gold. I've read the cvunt twice!! :lol:


----------



## barsnack

Milky said:


> Genuine question, has anyone on the forum met Gymgym ?
> 
> Does anyone in real life know him ?


GymGym remind me of what happens at the end of the Usual Suspects with Kevin Spacey character


----------



## GolfDelta

Milky said:


> Genuine question, has anyone on the forum met Gymgym ?
> 
> Does anyone in real life know him ?


The user called Jay Kay has met him in real life.


----------



## GolfDelta

Jux said:


> Copyright infringement :ban:


Ha mate i genuinely didn't know you'd used the phrase!Will be happy to edit to avoid the lawsuit!


----------



## Twisted

Ok so I have now read this all 33 pages at time of writing and it looks to me to be beating the No Audi thread hands down.

GYMGYM I found your comment about Colour and levels of aggression deeply Offensive so I Propose that you come up to Mine and we get it on in my backgarden (No ****)As I live down the road from Robsta and Breda its only fair that they come as Impartial observers and we can then have a nice BBQ afterwards!!!

I did Karate for 6 months or so when I was younger (Yellow belt come at me!) so feel my skills are equal or perhaps a little greater than yours. Also you sound like an expert at most things so can you have a look at my retaining wall in the back garden as it fell down today?

your servant

Twisted xx


----------



## Jay kay

I posted about the experiences a few pages back milky


----------



## antere07

Can someone post a summary of whats going on for all the people out of the loop?


----------



## Queenie

I heard GG is a hitman x x


----------



## Tasty

JayKay your post about him being so bald he didn't have eyebrows made me crease up bruv, haha, I tried to rep you again but it won't let me. This is so golden.

Gym I'll fight you if you want, whatever rules... I'm in London right now if you fancy it? Apparently you train at my gym though (you don't) so we could throw hands on Bethnal green if you want? Less than a minute and right next to the tube station  hahaha. I've had a **** of a day and this thread has made me smile bundles! Haha. I can't wait for his reply later.


----------



## Jay kay

I'm working up that way at min let us know I'll come for a laugh


----------



## JG123

i always miss the best threads, can someone sum it up for me please?


----------



## Kimball

C.Hill said:


> Lmao! Just read through all of this, very entertaining
> 
> Never thought id see Breda bite like that though


He can't help it sadly. It was bred into him.


----------



## Dux

RXQueenie said:


> I heard GG is a hitman x x


I heard he's the man from the Milk Tray adverts.

Although I don't think the tag line was "because dirty old queers love Milk Tray"


----------



## Kimball

gymgym said:


> Guys I managed to go trough 5 pages of only GG and all about GG ?? com'on.. okies am missing the last 4 pages as I've got to run out, got a late night shift..
> 
> But, I'll be home around 2:30am so be around the block in the morning cose I've got lots of comments to make here!
> 
> Let's say just one thing: *Your eyes are gonna be crying tomorrow.* Have my words.
> 
> Peace to all and even the baddest one.
> 
> :blowme:


Like your ass will be leaking again after work? not said in an insulting way, just meant with ironic affection I'm obviously not angry or cross because as you can see, I'm white.


----------



## Tasty

Yeah gymgym, do all the huge black blokes at "our" gym know about your racial stereotypes? I'm sure they'd love to hear it  they might even prove you right. Haha.


----------



## Kimball

Tasty said:


> Yeah gymgym, do all the huge black blokes at "our" gym know about your racial stereotypes? I'm sure they'd love to hear it  they might even prove you right. Haha.


And who knows, maybe earn a bit of extra cash?


----------



## Ashcrapper

this thread is comedy gold


----------



## Kimball

Jaime G said:


> i always miss the best threads, can someone sum it up for me please?


Gymgym spoke

Gymgym lied

Gymgym got found out again

Gymgym complained about being found out

Gymgym offered to take on the whole of uk-m one at a time in a no holds barred extravaganza

Lots of people said yes please

Gymgym backed out as due to his lethal training he might kill somebody accidentally in less than a minute

Mods got fedup with gymgym getting found out and crying and refused to close the thread

Gymgym planning his revenge

Uk-m quaking in fear, especially the angry black members

It would appear that "gymgym-Judgment Day" starts at 2:30 am BST on sky sports 1 HD Saturday morning scheduling due to US interest in the outcome


----------



## Jay kay

Ha ha yeah big Cecil or even mr wadley would love him down there


----------



## Tasty

Jay kay said:


> Ha ha yeah big Cecil or even mr wadley would love him down there


I've seen Cecil about and he'd eat him as a PWO snack I reckon!


----------



## Tasty

Ashcrapper said:


> this thread is comedy gold


Hahahaaa brilliant.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Ashcrapper said:


> this thread is comedy gold


He does have a good body though, relative of Zyzzz.?


----------



## Craigyboy

Holy fvckin sh!t!

Just read the whole thing holy fvckin sh!t!

Why the fvck does no body wanna come to Scotland to fight?

GYMGym you are a fvckin legend, jay Kay you are my new best friend reps for blowing the snow off gym gyms ****

Still can't believe how angry Breda is and dux is baddest blackest man on the planet ukm's very own Wesley snipes:lol:

Seriously gymgym, you really are a nob! my wee boy could throw you about like an empty shellsuit,

Any body remember the film commitments? The guy that always talked p1sh, Joey the lips fagaen that's gymgym's new name JOEYTHELIPS feel free to use that mods :thumb:

Fvckin epic thread bring back noaudi! :lol:


----------



## Kimball

Dammit, party was boring so I'm home and not going to stay awake until 2:30 for the return of gymgym, I'll have to catch up in the morning


----------



## andyparry123

Really knackered but MUST stay up for the next installment!!! Funny as fvck


----------



## Dux

Just finished work.

Was supposed to be working until 3 but took a leaf out of baldy's book and roundhouse'd 274 patrons out of the bar with one kick just so I got home in time for the big reveal.

Come on Kojack, what's gonna have us all in tears?


----------



## damerush

Kimball said:


> http://www.cherrygents.co.uk/gallery.html
> 
> Any likeness to a French wig wearing jet setter killer is purely coincidental.


LOL @ Steve Booth.


----------



## Dux

Craigyboy said:


> Dux is baddest blackest man on the planet ukm's very own Wesley Snipes


Haha, reps.

If only I was able to use the above as my signature


----------



## gymgym

Ufffffff.. @ Ash > rep! love the pic

Cant really answer each and everyone so I'll make this an all one post for all.

First guys am quiet happy to see some of u having a good laugh even if it's in a sacarstic kind of way, I dont mind and am easy. Again am not longer interested into affronting someone as only in life survival I would use all the skills that were taught to me. But what I am willing to offer and I think that's a lot more rewarding to some of u, would be:

- Giving u a taste of my training trough fitness and nutrition advices

- Showing u life saving combat technics and the very basic ones

- Giving u a speech on how to attain ur short term goal(s) and what realistic expectations could be redefined from such

Some of u might want to break into modelling and happy to have a word about this.

Of course I'll do this in my spare time that is lately quiet sporadic not to say the least. It's 3:30am and I think I need my bed now. Remember guys, all can be achieved and it's never a dream but a reality in the making. Oh and I was gonna forget, pffffffff what's up with this so so racial comment some of u suggested I made ? No it wasnt racial at all. Next let's move on finally about how some of u got a massive potential in life and dont even know it.. I see ur posts, I read u all guys, I think there's a lot that can be done in this thread to help out each others.

GG.-


----------



## gymgym

:lol:


----------



## Tasty

Mate I think you need to seek professional help, from a mental health specialist. Not even messing about.


----------



## TECH

gymgym said:


> Ufffffff.. @ Ash > rep! love the pic
> 
> Cant really answer each and everyone so I'll make this an all one post for all.
> 
> First guys am quiet happy to see some of u having a good laugh even if it's in a sacarstic kind of way, I dont mind and am easy. Again am not longer interested into affronting someone as only in life survival I would use all the skills that were taught to me. But what I am willing to offer and I think that's a lot more rewarding to some of u, would be:
> 
> - Giving u a taste of my training trough fitness and nutrition advices
> 
> - Showing u life saving combat technics and the very basic ones
> 
> - Giving u a speech on how to attain ur short term goal(s) and what realistic expectations could be redefined from such
> 
> Some of u might want to break into modelling and happy to have a word about this.
> 
> Of course I'll do this in my spare time that is lately quiet sporadic not to say the least. It's 3:30am and I think I need my bed now. Remember guys, all can be achieved and it's never a dream but a reality in the making. Oh and I was gonna forget, pffffffff what's up with this so so racial comment some of u suggested I made ? No it wasnt racial at all. Next let's move on finally about how some of u got a massive potential in life and dont even know it.. I see ur posts, I read u all guys, I think there's a lot that can be done in this thread to help out each others.
> 
> GG.-


It's fantastic how some people are so far up themselves they can't see when they look completely ridiculous. This thread has made me happy before a Saturday shift missing the football.


----------



## Ahal84

WTF are you on about gymgym. Yeah you do need professional help.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

gymgym said:


> Ufffffff.. @ Ash > rep! love the pic
> 
> Cant really answer each and everyone so I'll make this an all one post for all.
> 
> First guys am quiet happy to see some of u having a good laugh even if it's in a sacarstic kind of way, I dont mind and am easy. Again am not longer interested into affronting someone as only in life survival I would use all the skills that were taught to me. But what I am willing to offer and I think that's a lot more rewarding to some of u, would be:
> 
> - Giving u a taste of my training trough fitness and nutrition advices
> 
> - Showing u life saving combat technics and the very basic ones
> 
> - Giving u a speech on how to attain ur short term goal(s) and what realistic expectations could be redefined from such
> 
> Some of u might want to break into modelling and happy to have a word about this.
> 
> Of course I'll do this in my spare time that is lately quiet sporadic not to say the least. It's 3:30am and I think I need my bed now. Remember guys, all can be achieved and it's never a dream but a reality in the making. Oh and I was gonna forget, pffffffff what's up with this so so racial comment some of u suggested I made ? No it wasnt racial at all. Next let's move on finally about how some of u got a massive potential in life and dont even know it.. I see ur posts, I read u all guys, I think there's a lot that can be done in this thread to help out each others.
> 
> GG.-


Egocentrism at its best..its actually getting embarassing now


----------



## Kimball

gymgym said:


> Ufffffff.. @ Ash > rep! love the pic
> 
> Cant really answer each and everyone so I'll make this an all one post for all.
> 
> First guys am quiet happy to see some of u having a good laugh even if it's in a sacarstic kind of way, I dont mind and am easy. Again am not longer interested into affronting someone as only in life survival I would use all the skills that were taught to me. But what I am willing to offer and I think that's a lot more rewarding to some of u, would be:
> 
> - Giving u a taste of my training trough fitness and nutrition advices
> 
> - Showing u life saving combat technics and the very basic ones
> 
> - Giving u a speech on how to attain ur short term goal(s) and what realistic expectations could be redefined from such
> 
> Some of u might want to break into modelling and happy to have a word about this.
> 
> Of course I'll do this in my spare time that is lately quiet sporadic not to say the least. It's 3:30am and I think I need my bed now. Remember guys, all can be achieved and it's never a dream but a reality in the making. Oh and I was gonna forget, pffffffff what's up with this so so racial comment some of u suggested I made ? No it wasnt racial at all. Next let's move on finally about how some of u got a massive potential in life and dont even know it.. I see ur posts, I read u all guys, I think there's a lot that can be done in this thread to help out each others.
> 
> GG.-


I woke up early for that. My eyes aren't close to leaking, I think the general advice to get some help is spot on!

Make up some new skill you haven't got.


----------



## Kimball

gymgym said:


> View attachment 85504
> 
> 
> :lol:


That looks disturbingly like a scene from silence of the lambs!


----------



## phoenix1980

Read the whole thread fvcking hillarious guys and gals lol, wanna know what springs to mind? Charlie Sheen when he was going through his "WINNING" stage running around the USA doing shows trying to convince people he was WINNING lol. Its only recently that Sheen as admitted that he wasnt winning he was in denial.

So with that said GYMGYM why dont you create little vids and upload them for us all to benefit from your winning wisdom lol.


----------



## GolfDelta

Tasty said:


> Mate I think you need to seek professional help, from a mental health specialist. Not even messing about.


Seriously took the words out of my mouth mate,he is a fvcking lunatic.I reckon he masturbates whiles eyeballing himself in the mirror.


----------



## phoenix1980

gduncan said:


> Seriously took the words out of my mouth mate,he is a fvcking lunatic.I reckon he masturbates whiles eyeballing himself in the mirror.


Besides his Charlie Sheen mental breakdown "WINNING" ways I bet he also gets all silence of the lambs and tucks his wang in between his legs staring at the mirror with makeup on proclaiming that he'd fvck himself lol.


----------



## latblaster

He just keeps digging himself in deeper. If he was to back his words up, then he'd have some credibilty. P'raps that's how french people are. (that isn't a racist comment)

This will cheer him up!!!!


----------



## IGotTekkers

gymgym said:


> Hi darling! Looks like Breda is a serious contender.. I like this.. Perhaps u can make the journey to come and witness who's a pu$$y and who's not.
> 
> Anywhere in London or around London that's fine. You seem to be keen into my offer then ? You want to test ur strenght ? Okies, anyone else do ?..


Yeah, I'll have a crack n all XD


----------



## Milky

Well that was a bigger anti climax than my sex life.

All l will add is "trained killers " and people who mix with the hoy paloy of society are generally not found bragging about it on internet forums.


----------



## chickenlegs

gymgym said:


> View attachment 85504
> 
> 
> :lol:


Who is this guy in the pic?


----------



## Queenie

chickenlegs said:


> Who is this guy in the pic?


That's gymgym x x


----------



## liam0810

gduncan said:


> .I reckon he masturbates whiles eyeballing himself in the mirror.


Doesn't everyone do this though?

Gymgym you are my new inspiration. I want to be a part time model/rent boy/ killing machine. Do you have your own website? If not I think you should.

You could give tips like "how to snap someone's neck whilst pouting and looking really really really good looking"

Or "how to perfect the blue steel look whilst fighting off an angry mob of Somalian pirates"


----------



## flinty90

I would like to meet up with gymgym . can this be arranged ??


----------



## chickenlegs

RXQueenie said:


> That's gymgym x x


Lmao, oh really. He looks like one of those catalogue models. As if a trained killer would be modelling fruit of the loom. Lol! This guy chats crazy bs.


----------



## doggy

gduncan said:


> Seriously took the words out of my mouth mate,he is a fvcking lunatic.I reckon he masturbates whiles eyeballing himself in the mirror.


whats wrong with that?


----------



## IGotTekkers

An hour and 45 minutes of reading, crying, laughing, I was supposed to be in the gym this morning doing legs before work. I missed it for this. It was worth it.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Amazing thread, took a good 2 hours to read but well worth it!

Gymgym you need your own tv show!


----------



## Queenie

chickenlegs said:


> Lmao, oh really. He looks like one of those catalogue models. As if a trained killer would be modelling fruit of the loom. Lol! This guy chats crazy bs.


He IS a fitness model... X x


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Surely this gymgym guy will have to start a new uk m account..how else will he post anything else and be taken seriously


----------



## onthebuild

gymgym said:


> Ufffffff.. @ Ash > rep! love the pic
> 
> Cant really answer each and everyone so I'll make this an all one post for all.
> 
> First guys am quiet happy to see some of u having a good laugh even if it's in a sacarstic kind of way, I dont mind *and am easy*. Again am not longer interested into affronting someone as only in life survival I would use all the skills that were taught to me. But what I am willing to offer and I think that's a lot more rewarding to some of u, would be:
> 
> - Giving u a taste of my training trough fitness and nutrition advices
> 
> - Showing u life saving combat technics and the very basic ones
> 
> - Giving u a speech on how to attain ur short term goal(s) and what realistic expectations could be redefined from such
> 
> Some of u might want to break into modelling and happy to have a word about this.
> 
> Of course I'll do this in my spare time that is lately quiet sporadic not to say the least. It's 3:30am and I think I need my bed now. Remember guys, all can be achieved and it's never a dream but a reality in the making. Oh and I was gonna forget, pffffffff what's up with this so so racial comment some of u suggested I made ? No it wasnt racial at all. Next let's move on finally about how some of u got a massive potential in life and dont even know it.. I see ur posts, I read u all guys, I think there's a lot that can be done in this thread to help out each others.
> 
> GG.-


All I took from the whole rant is that he's 'easy'. As long as you have enough money of course.. :lol:



flinty90 said:


> I would like to meet up with gymgym . can this be arranged ??


Im sure you posted somewhere you where happily married...? :lol:


----------



## Kennyken

Just finished reading this thread...good 2 hours lol. is that him on that escort site?


----------



## Milky

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Surely this gymgym guy will have to start a new uk m account..how else will he post anything else and be taken seriously


Been there and done it once.


----------



## Glassback

"Can we keep him Mum?..........Pleeeaaaasssseeee!"


----------



## Milky

Glassback said:


> "Can we keep him Mum?..........Pleeeaaaasssseeee!"


Welcome back brother..

See what you miss when you fu*k off for a while...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Milky said:


> Been there and done it once.


Who has? You or him?


----------



## onthebuild

Kennyken said:


> Just finished reading this thread...good 2 hours lol. is that him on that escort site?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/173798-total-rebuild-fitness-perfection-20.html

post #295... yeah id say so!


----------



## Milky

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Who has? You or him?


Gymgym mate, l have never needed too.


----------



## chickenlegs

This guy is a sociopath, not a trained killer. But crazy enough to kill. Imo.


----------



## GolfDelta

chickenlegs said:


> This guy is a sociopath, not a trained killer. But crazy enough to kill. Imo.


A terrifying hybrid of Luka Magnotta and Patrick Bateman......but BALD.


----------



## luther1

chickenlegs said:


> Lmao, oh really. He looks like one of those catalogue models. As if a trained killer would be modelling fruit of the loom. Lol! This guy chats crazy bs.


The thing is,he doesn't look like a model.

I got 'spotted' in a club 20 years ago and went on to do an advert for Smirnoff Vodka,and believe me,he doesn't have the desired look you need,he looks too average. (like myself but i don't pretend to be a model)

I also did my apprenticeship as a photographer and went on to study for a degree and honestly,his pictures are very very amateurish. They are the sort you pay a local wedding photographer to take.Wrong angles,poor lighting,locations and background clutter all deter from the subject.They are all naked or semi-naked for one specific reason,to sell sex.

His physique is pretty good,but no different from any other 12st lad down your local gym.

In essence,he is a fcuking dreamer


----------



## chickenlegs

Lmfao, not seen his naked pics. Thankfully. I was referring to him clothed, but yeah I agree. He's plain, hence catalogue model.


----------



## Twisted

The world is a much better place with people like him in it. I feel better about myself already. Much love to you all.

Remember though help is availible Free from the NHS.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Blimey, I'm not here all week and look what I miss! This is better than the archers.


----------



## Smitch

Kimball said:


> That looks disturbingly like a scene from silence of the lambs!


It puts the lotion in the bucket....


----------



## Guest

Well that was an Interesting read hahahahaha

Some genius replies and reps handed out thats for sure, made my morning that, brilliant.


----------



## B.Johnson

IGotTekkers said:


> An hour and 45 minutes of reading, crying, laughing, I was supposed to be in the gym this morning doing legs before work. I missed it for this. It was worth it.


Don't sweat it mate. Just thinking about gymgym has anabolic effects. That's how powerful he is.


----------



## Kimball

flinty90 said:


> I would like to meet up with gymgym . can this be arranged ??


Yes, cherrygents, £300 a night


----------



## Twisted

Can't believe I now have Cherry Gents in my Internet history now. On the plus side I now have a date tonight


----------



## Kimball

Kennyken said:


> Just finished reading this thread...good 2 hours lol. is that him on that escort site?


That's his 'stolen' picture


----------



## B.Johnson

Twisted said:


> Can't believe I now have Cherry Gents in my Internet history now. On the plus side I now have a date tonight


My mate caught me looking at the page yesterday! I felt a little bit gay. :lol:


----------



## Kimball

Twisted said:


> Can't believe I now have Cherry Gents in my Internet history now. On the plus side I now have a date tonight


See robin is even making money out of this


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Marinejacko said:


> Wouldnt recommend it in the slightest . I worked several doors all over the place and was head doorman at one. Got bottled , glassed across the back of the head, had the **** kicked out of me by several lads, spat on , had abuse shouted at and most recently had our bar turned over by about twenty lads , obviously on the other hand you dealt out what you was given but unfortunetly it all ended up horribly . I am now in crown court faced with prosecution for GBH with intent and i wasn't even involved regardless of the outcome its a horrible thing to have to go through. Not worth it IMO for £10-12 if your going to do it work in a large nightclub , for a regional company with a large door team . Its not where the money is but its your safest and easiest route to getting £10 an hour.


or you could be a night shift shelf stacker in tescos for the same money:whistling:


----------



## Kennyken

Kimball said:


> That's his 'stolen' picture


ring the number thats underneath then lol...


----------



## Kimball

Smitch said:


> It puts the lotion in the bucket....


Just looked at the pic again, and it really is quite disturbing, mad as a f'ing hatter! Silence of the lambs or jigsaw or one of the killers from the Alex cross books? But yes definitely a sociopath!


----------



## B.Johnson

Kimball said:


> See robin is even making money out of this


Any marketing is good marketing:laugh:


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> Ufffffff.. @ Ash > rep! love the pic
> 
> Cant really answer each and everyone so I'll make this an all one post for all.
> 
> First guys am quiet happy to see some of u having a good laugh even if it's in a sacarstic kind of way, I dont mind and am easy. Again am not longer interested into affronting someone as only in life survival I would use all the skills that were taught to me. But what I am willing to offer and I think that's a lot more rewarding to some of u, would be:
> 
> - Giving u a taste of my training trough fitness and nutrition advices
> 
> - Showing u life saving combat technics and the very basic ones
> 
> - Giving u a speech on how to attain ur short term goal(s) and what realistic expectations could be redefined from such
> 
> Some of u might want to break into modelling and happy to have a word about this.
> 
> Of course I'll do this in my spare time that is lately quiet sporadic not to say the least. It's 3:30am and I think I need my bed now. Remember guys, all can be achieved and it's never a dream but a reality in the making. Oh and I was gonna forget, pffffffff what's up with this so so racial comment some of u suggested I made ? No it wasnt racial at all. Next let's move on finally about how some of u got a massive potential in life and dont even know it.. I see ur posts, I read u all guys, I think there's a lot that can be done in this thread to help out each others.
> 
> GG.-


Oh wow.

This just get's more and more cringe-worthy! Not sure what point was supposed to make us cry though??

I am almost tempted to take you up on your offer of meeting for some lesson's in life saving combat techniques as well as some basic ones, but the undoubted fact that I'd probably be wasting my time prevents me!!

Please explain to me though what you mean by showing some life saving combat techniques and some basic ones? Does that mean that you'll show us some combat techniques that will save our lives in a fight situation as well as some basic combat techniques that won't save our lives?? It seems a little pointless learning some basic combat techniques after learning life saving combat techniques?!!!


----------



## Natty.Solider

Gymgym - please provide said motivational speech


----------



## LunaticSamurai

gymgym said:


> Ufffffff.. @ Ash > rep! love the pic
> 
> Cant really answer each and everyone so I'll make this an all one post for all.
> 
> First guys am quiet happy to see some of u having a good laugh even if it's in a sacarstic kind of way, I dont mind and am easy. Again am not longer interested into affronting someone as only in life survival I would use all the skills that were taught to me. But what I am willing to offer and I think that's a lot more rewarding to some of u, would be:
> 
> - Giving u a taste of my training trough fitness and nutrition advices
> 
> - Showing u life saving combat technics and the very basic ones
> 
> - Giving u a speech on how to attain ur short term goal(s) and what realistic expectations could be redefined from such
> 
> Some of u might want to break into modelling and happy to have a word about this.
> 
> Of course I'll do this in my spare time that is lately quiet sporadic not to say the least. It's 3:30am and I think I need my bed now. Remember guys, all can be achieved and it's never a dream but a reality in the making. Oh and I was gonna forget, pffffffff what's up with this so so racial comment some of u suggested I made ? No it wasnt racial at all. Next let's move on finally about how some of u got a massive potential in life and dont even know it.. I see ur posts, I read u all guys, I think there's a lot that can be done in this thread to help out each others.
> 
> GG.-


Talk about dig an even deeper hole!!


----------



## Kennyken

He writes very similar to stuey......... :blink:


----------



## Guest

Without a doubt the most delusional fruitcake I have ever come across.

And I used to volunteer to help homeless people, one of whom thought he was batman.

He was actually a more convincing batman than you are a ..... whatever it is you're trying to be.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

can anyoone enlighten me where does the name DSLONDON come in into all this? it might be irrelevant but i've heard talk of it in the past


----------



## Guest

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> can anyoone enlighten me where does the name DSLONDON come in into all this? it might be irrelevant but i've heard talk of it in the past


He changed his username from DSlondon to gymgym because DSlondon got picked on a lot


----------



## LunaticSamurai

FrankDangerMaus said:


> He changed his username from DSlondon to gymgym because DSlondon got picked on a lot


----------



## Jay kay

And YES he WAS a doorman ;-)


----------



## a.notherguy

movie producers have been trying talk gymgym into taking the role as james bond in the next movie but everytime he auditions he accidently kills the stuntmen with his lethal death moves and walks away so the remain cast is safe.

this guy is the real deal.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

a.notherguy said:


> movie producers have been trying talk gymgym into taking the role as james bond in the next movie but everytime he auditions he accidently kills the stuntmen with his lethal death moves and walks away so the remain cast is safe.
> 
> this guy is the real deal.


You know that belongs in the Chuck Norris thread. :lol:


----------



## infernal0988

OMG this thread is epic lol feel proud gymgym a whole thread dedicated to you and its thread of the year :lol: Think you might have to consider teaching me those lethal ultra death moves that you are so good at:whistling: Maybe you can teach me the 5 point palm exploding heart technique :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy

LunaticSamurai said:


> You know that belongs in the Chuck Norris thread. :lol:


i would put it in there but chuck norris isnt fit to clean gymgyms boots so i didnt want to risk lowering gymgyms stellar reputation.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

a.notherguy said:


> i would put it in there but chuck norris isnt fit to clean gymgyms boots so i didnt want to risk lowering gymgyms stellar reputation.


There is a rumour that Chuck Norris and Gymgym are one and the same.... It is just a rumour mind!!!!!


----------



## infernal0988

gymgym is so hard he makes diamonds seem soft as cotton  Oh wait i got one more gymgym is so hard he brushes he`s teeth with gasoline & rinses with battery acid:lol:


----------



## J H

LOL at whoever made this a sticky!

This thread has made my morning!


----------



## a.notherguy

LunaticSamurai said:


> There is a rumour that Chuck Norris and Gymgym are one and the same.... It is just a rumour mind!!!!!


true heroes always exist as rumours to keep their annonimity


----------



## Breda

There's a rumor that gymgym taught Chuck Norris everything he knows... When the walk side by side Mr Norris can not be seen such is GymGyms glory and splendor


----------



## LunaticSamurai

a.notherguy said:


> true heroes always exist as rumours to keep their annonimity


They also have multiple identities to hide from fans.


----------



## infernal0988

a.notherguy said:


> true heroes always exist as rumours to keep their annonimity


watch out he might come in here and see this then roundhouse kick our @sses into orbit


----------



## Breda

infernal0988:3187715 said:


> watch out he might come in here and see this then roundhouse kick our @sses into orbit


By accident


----------



## infernal0988

Breda said:


> By accident


ofcourse all by accident :whistling:


----------



## Kennyken

gymgym said:


> Ufffffff.. @ Ash > rep! love the pic
> 
> Cant really answer each and everyone so I'll make this an all one post for all.
> 
> First guys am quiet happy to see some of u having a good laugh even if it's in a sacarstic kind of way, I dont mind and am easy. Again am not longer interested into affronting someone as only in life survival I would use all the skills that were taught to me. But what I am willing to offer and I think that's a lot more rewarding to some of u, would be:
> 
> - Giving u a taste of my training trough fitness and nutrition advices
> 
> - Showing u life saving combat technics and the very basic ones
> 
> - Giving u a speech on how to attain ur short term goal(s) and what realistic expectations could be redefined from such
> 
> Some of u might want to break into modelling and happy to have a word about this.
> 
> Of course I'll do this in my spare time that is lately quiet sporadic not to say the least. It's 3:30am and I think I need my bed now. Remember guys, all can be achieved and it's never a dream but a reality in the making. Oh and I was gonna forget, pffffffff what's up with this so so racial comment some of u suggested I made ? No it wasnt racial at all. Next let's move on finally about how some of u got a massive potential in life and dont even know it.. I see ur posts, I read u all guys, I think there's a lot that can be done in this thread to help out each others.
> 
> GG.-


----------



## infernal0988

when chuck norris and mr.T are in trouble they call gymgym :whistling:


----------



## Yoshi

Wow,

Welcome to bb.com...


----------



## Dux

gymgym said:


> Ufffffff.. @ Ash > rep! love the pic
> 
> Cant really answer each and everyone so I'll make this an all one post for all.
> 
> First guys am quiet happy to see some of u having a good laugh even if it's in a sacarstic kind of way, I dont mind and am easy. Again am not longer interested into affronting someone as only in life survival I would use all the skills that were taught to me. But what I am willing to offer and I think that's a lot more rewarding to some of u, would be:
> 
> - Giving u a taste of my training trough fitness and nutrition advices
> 
> - Showing u life saving combat technics and the very basic ones
> 
> - Giving u a speech on how to attain ur short term goal(s) and what realistic expectations could be redefined from such
> 
> Some of u might want to break into modelling and happy to have a word about this.
> 
> Of course I'll do this in my spare time that is lately quiet sporadic not to say the least. It's 3:30am and I think I need my bed now. Remember guys, all can be achieved and it's never a dream but a reality in the making. Oh and I was gonna forget, pffffffff what's up with this so so racial comment some of u suggested I made ? No it wasnt racial at all. Next let's move on finally about how some of u got a massive potential in life and dont even know it.. I see ur posts, I read u all guys, I think there's a lot that can be done in this thread to help out each others.
> 
> GG.-


Delusion is too mild a word.

I really don't think he fully has a grip on just how much of a laughing stock he is.

I wonder if his entire daily life is spent in this parallel universe, or whether it's just on here.

If I had to have a guess I'd say it was the former.

To anyone who takes him up on his offer: "attaining your short term goals" may involve sucking a rich old man off for money to pay the rent.

To The fruit loop himself: can you please clarify how the black/anger comment wasn't racial?


----------



## infernal0988

Dux said:


> Delusion is too mild a word.
> 
> I really don't think he fully has a grip on just how much of a laughing stock he is.
> 
> I wonder if his entire daily life is spent in this parallel universe, or whether it's just on here.
> 
> If I had to have a guess I'd say it was the former.
> 
> To anyone who takes him up on his offer: "attaining your short term goals" may involve sucking a rich old man off for money to pay the rent.
> 
> To The fruit loop himself: can you please clarify how the black/anger comment wasn't racial?


fruit loop :lol:


----------



## Dux

RXQueenie said:


> He IS a fitness model... X x


Says who? Him?

Oh well then, he must be :lol:


----------



## infernal0988

Dux said:


> Says who? Him?
> 
> Oh well then, he must be :lol:


be careful he might use he`s dim mak death touch on you for saying that :whistling:


----------



## Yoshi

Dux he is he good shape so could be possible, well he was low bf


----------



## XRichHx

gymgym said:


> Ufffffff.. @ Ash > rep! love the pic
> 
> Cant really answer each and everyone so I'll make this an all one post for all.
> 
> First guys am quiet happy to see some of u having a good laugh even if it's in a sacarstic kind of way, I dont mind and am easy. Again am not longer interested into affronting someone as only in life survival I would use all the skills that were taught to me. But what I am willing to offer and I think that's a lot more rewarding to some of u, would be:
> 
> - Giving u a taste of my training trough fitness and nutrition advices
> 
> - Showing u life saving combat technics and the very basic ones
> 
> - Giving u a speech on how to attain ur short term goal(s) and what realistic expectations could be redefined from such
> 
> Some of u might want to break into modelling and happy to have a word about this.
> 
> Of course I'll do this in my spare time that is lately quiet sporadic not to say the least. It's 3:30am and I think I need my bed now. Remember guys, all can be achieved and it's never a dream but a reality in the making. Oh and I was gonna forget, pffffffff what's up with this so so racial comment some of u suggested I made ? No it wasnt racial at all. Next let's move on finally about how some of u got a massive potential in life and dont even know it.. I see ur posts, I read u all guys, I think there's a lot that can be done in this thread to help out each others.
> 
> GG.-


----------



## LunaticSamurai

infernal0988 said:


> when chuck norris and mr.T are in trouble they call gymgym :whistling:


Now your getting carried away aren't you?


----------



## infernal0988

LunaticSamurai said:


> Now your getting carried away aren't you?


Yes i am  As i have nothing better to do this saturday & having a tug is not a option :whistling:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

infernal0988 said:


> Yes i am  As i have nothing better to do this saturday & having a tug is not a option :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## Dux

MacUK said:


> Dux he is he good shape so could be possible, well he was low bf


If this daft fcuker told me the sky was blue I'd go outside and double check before believing him.

He probably thinks having his picture taken by the old perv who's just bummed him makes him a "model"


----------



## infernal0988

LunaticSamurai said:


> :lol:


Hey atleast im honest right?


----------



## onthebuild

Dux said:


> If this daft fcuker told me the sky was blue I'd go outside and double check before believing him.
> 
> He probably thinks having his picture taken by the old perv who's just bummed him makes him a "model"


maybe being genetically black makes you a sceptical old cvnt too eh dux...best ask gymgym :lol:


----------



## Yoshi

Dux said:


> If this daft fcuker told me the sky was blue I'd go outside and double check before believing him.
> 
> He probably thinks having his picture taken by the old perv who's just bummed him makes him a "model"


Would rep but on my phone so rep fail lol


----------



## Quinn92

I couldn't think of a better way to spend the morning of my day off, reading this thread, brilliant :thumb:

Although, slightly devastated when I found out his name was Robin, anyone know how you go about changing your middle name?


----------



## mikep81

I just explained this thread to the wife who gave me a b0ll0cking for laughing. She works in mental health :blink: The words "issues" and "might have" were used!!


----------



## hometrainer

going rates about £10.00 an hour .you will also develop a very thik skin,loose your faith in human kind in general and see just what drunk people are like


----------



## mikep81

hometrainer said:


> going rates about £10.00 an hour .you will also develop a very thik skin,loose your faith in human kind in general and see just what drunk people are like


Have you read the whole thread? If not, you should, trust me it's worth it.


----------



## Guest

mikep81 said:


> Have you read the whole thread? If not, you should, trust me it's worth it.


haaaa just saw ur quote under your name. cracking. made me lol


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

Sometimes i follow people in the dark and when there out of site i call them names....could i apply for a job gymgym?


----------



## cris

where do i sign for the courses with "The Legend"


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i thought the smell of sh!t may have gone by now but it smells like a sewer now


----------



## Mighty.Panda

Must say took ****ing ages to catch up on this but its pure gold. I think Mikep81 and Dangermaus should tag-team GymGym in the fight dungeon. But caution should be advised he's been known to pull the testicles off Silverback Gorillas and strangle Anaconda's with their own bodies :yawn:


----------



## Kennyken

This is where he got his training from:


----------



## mikep81

Mighty.Panda said:


> Must say took ****ing ages to catch up on this but its pure gold. I think Mikep81 and Dangermaus should tag-team GymGym in the fight dungeon. But caution should be advised he's been known to pull the testicles off Silverback Gorillas and strangle Anaconda's with their own bodies :yawn:


i couldn't fight him. He's trained to kill whereas my under water knife fighting and Scuba-Jitsu is useless on dry land!


----------



## guvnor82

Kimball said:


> Gymgym shall henceforth be known as Doug Quaid with a syrup


this made me p1ss


----------



## Queenie

Kennyken said:


> This is where he got his training from:


It's quite simple to deal with a banana fiend  x x


----------



## guvnor82

gymgym said:


> All right. I need some fun so let's do this.. hmmmm how to "legally" arrange a clean fight using proper strikes and spares somewhere we wouldnt get arrested ? But I want it to be done by the book. So I am thinking a dungeon or some sort or gym ? So this way it will show combat technics and real self defense. Basically all I want is to test myself against the true GG fan, the best fan, the one who bullies me the most, the one who really dream of seeing me beaten up in blood.. so one contestant only. After that we can end up friends and chill out for a drink somewhere.. Deal guys ? And whoever I am fighting will have to vouch for me in only positive ways for as long as he will remain a member on UKM.. So deal or no deal ?!


i just laughed so hard i almost sh1t:bounce:


----------



## gummyp

Just read the thread. Gymgym reminds me of that crazy fruit Lui Marco on YouTube


----------



## guvnor82

Kimball said:


> http://www.cherrygents.co.uk/gallery.html
> 
> Any likeness to a French wig wearing jet setter killer is purely coincidental.


how you find that? funny as foooooooooook


----------



## guvnor82

m575 said:


> how the hell did i miss this!! everytime i read a page another two are added on. im never getting to the end!!! :lol:


same here been reading this 4 over hour now


----------



## mikep81

guvnor82 said:


> same here been reading this 4 over hour now


Lol. I keep getting a notification of a new like and when I look it's been you. I've had a real time update of how long you've been reading it!!


----------



## guvnor82

mikep81 said:


> Lol. I keep getting a notification of a new like and when I look it's been you. I've had a real time update of how long you've been reading it!!


been taking breaks every so often

my jaw was hurting.

gotta say 42 pages of the male model killer and know ones mentioned derek zoolander shame on all you


----------



## mikep81

guvnor82 said:


> been taking breaks every so often
> 
> my jaw was hurting.
> 
> gotta say 42 pages of the male model killer and know ones mentioned *derek zoolander *shame on all you


Hahahaha, repped!!


----------



## Guest

mikep81 said:


> Lol. I keep getting a notification of a new like and when I look it's been you. I've had a real time update of how long you've been reading it!!


He's been doing it all day, I can just imagine him sat there with a look of concentration sounding each word out.


----------



## Ashcrapper

I actually think gymgym is on a wind up and has been on a lot of things. No one can be that mental


----------



## Guest

Ashcrapper said:


> I actually think gymgym is on a wind up and has been on a lot of things. No one can be that mental


most elaborate troll job ever?

I thought that, but he's gone a bit too quiet, a troll would be loving the attention


----------



## mikep81

FrankDangerMaus said:


> most elaborate troll job ever?
> 
> I thought that, but he's gone a bit too quiet, a troll would be loving the attention


Agreed, it's too elaborate and too quiet.


----------



## Ashcrapper

FrankDangerMaus said:


> most elaborate troll job ever?
> 
> I thought that, but he's gone a bit too quiet, a troll would be loving the attention


Can't make my mind up


----------



## Milky

FrankDangerMaus said:


> most elaborate troll job ever?
> 
> I thought that, but he's gone a bit too quiet, a troll would be loving the attention


he's not a troll l dont think, he had a previous account that went the same way.


----------



## Ste7n

I used to have a friend who was a bit of a bullsh1ter, got tired of it tbh, he's not a friend amymore, though I heard he'd bullsh1ted his way to a top civil servant job, maybe it pays to make up stories, i'm maybe too honest...


----------



## h901

Whoa the amount of pages in this thread went up loads in the last few days

Someone pls summarise what happened, too long to read!


----------



## bennyrock




----------



## andyparry123

Jesus can walk on water, gymgym can swim.... on land

Police horses panic at the sight of him

There is no life on Mars because gymgym sorted out a bit of bother there

There is no such thing as celibates, just people who aint met gymgym


----------



## mikep81

h901 said:


> Whoa the amount of pages in this thread went up loads in the last few days
> 
> Someone pls summarise what happened, too long to read!


It's worth the read but in summary

Someone asked for advice about pay in teh security industry

someone suggested working in Close Protection because the money's better

Gymgym piped up with advice and misinformed comments about the CP industry

It turned out he's never done CP and read about it on the internet

Gymgym tried to make out that the info he had read was from an elite website, which is wrong

he got called out on some other stuff, claimed he was a model etc, etc

someone then found one of his pictures on a male escort site advertising his services for both men and women

banter ensued between gymgym and everyone else

gymgym then, out of nowhere, challenges anyone that will accept to a fight in a dungeon to show of realistic defensive combat techniques and survival skills

lots of people accept the challenge

gymgym then backs out of it because he is a "trained killer and doesn't think he could handle a friendly fight without killing someone".

the banter erupts

gymgym comes back with an offer to teach us all his killer self defense life saving techniques as well as some self defensive techniques that wouldn't save your life (go figure!)

more banter and gymgym hasn't been since.

I think that's about it, anyone think of anything I've missed?


----------



## mikep81

Oh and some of the responses to Gymgym have been epic.



gymgym:3183999 said:


> All right. I need some fun so let's do this.. hmmmm how to "legally" arrange a clean fight using proper strikes and spares somewhere we wouldnt get arrested ? But I want it to be done by the book. So I am thinking a dungeon or some sort or gym ? So this way it will show combat technics and real self defense. Basically all I want is to test myself against the true GG fan, the best fan, the one who bullies me the most, the one who really dream of seeing me beaten up in blood.. so one contestant only. After that we can end up friends and chill out for a drink somewhere.. Deal guys ? And whoever I am fighting will have to vouch for me in only positive ways for as long as he will remain a member on UKM.. So deal or no deal ?!





FrankDangerMaus said:


> Fighting a gay whore in a dungeon?
> 
> Sounds like a blast.
> 
> Is there mud or jelly involved?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I think its all gone quiet co's gym gym has nothing left to say now. He's tried the bull**** which he probably does every single day in his life to everyone he meets and probably gets away with it, but in this place, he's been called out in the open and lost.


----------



## Ste7n

Milky said:


> he's not a troll l dont think, he had a previous account that went the same way.


No I don't think he's a troll either, just has an overactive mind lol...


----------



## Twisted

Sorry I have hired GymGym as my candy guy for the night he can't come to the Computer right now he is in my dungeon teaching me some killer moves.


----------



## David2012

whoever mentioned american psycho is absolutely spot on, superb comparison


----------



## MRSTRONG

the guys just fcuking weird .


----------



## Twisted

Twisted said:


> Sorry I have hired GymGym as my candy guy for the night he can't come to the Computer right now he is in my dungeon teaching me some killer moves.


His finishing move to my face was well worth the money alone.


----------



## Breda

That was a good summary by Mike but he forgot that gymgym has advance knowledge in social economics as he kindly pointed out that black people have anger issues while including I white man in his summary


----------



## MRSTRONG

Breda said:


> That was a good summary by Mike but he forgot that gymgym has advance knowledge in social economics as he kindly pointed out that black people have anger issues while including I white man in his summary


you getting agro ?


----------



## Twisted

Calm down Breda you can't argue with your genetics!!

(or an idiot)


----------



## infernal0988

can someone please remove that fruitcake from UKM ? Cause this is just getting ridiculous, everyone knows the guy is lying how long has this gotta drag on before he has had enough ridicule and kills us all with a roundhouse kick :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

infernal0988 said:


> can someone please remove that fruitcake from UKM ? Cause this is just getting ridiculous, everyone knows the guy is lying how long has this gotta drag on before he has had enough ridicule and kills us all with a roundhouse kick :lol:


in all fairness the guy is a clown but he keeps me giggling inbetween eating pies or gym sessions .


----------



## Breda

ewen:3189272 said:


> you getting agro ?


Obviously! I have no other emotion


----------



## infernal0988

ewen said:


> in all fairness the guy is a clown but he keeps me giggling inbetween eating pies or gym sessions .


So true it is mildly entertaining :laugh:


----------



## mikep81

Breda said:


> That was a good summary by Mike but he forgot that gymgym has advance knowledge in social economics as he kindly pointed out that black people have anger issues while including I white man in his summary


I left that bit out intentionally. I didn't want to enrage the genetically angry black folk any further than they already are!!


----------



## Breda

Twisted:3189277 said:


> Calm down Breda you can't argue with your genetics!!
> 
> (or an idiot)


I can argue with anything mate... I black


----------



## Breda

mikep81:3189317 said:


> I left that bit out intentionally. I didn't want to enrage the genetically angry black folk any further than they already are!!


I would laugh at that comment but I too vex


----------



## infernal0988

Breda said:


> I can argue with anything mate... I black


i find you very calm you must be white cause gymgym says so


----------



## scotty64

Kimball said:


> http://www.cherrygents.co.uk/gallery.html
> 
> Any likeness to a French wig wearing jet setter killer is purely coincidental.


Stop it now, my sides are fcuking splitting!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bennyrock

ewen said:


> you getting affro ?


----------



## a.notherguy

I heard that if you look in a mirror, say gymgym 3 times, then spin around, a god like apparition appears and steals your soul.


----------



## infernal0988

a.notherguy said:


> I heard that if you look in a mirror, say gymgym 3 times, then spin around, a god like apparition appears and steals your soul.


or sucks your cawk and kills you after with the dim mak death touch.


----------



## a.notherguy

infernal0988 said:


> or sucks your cawk and kills you after with the dim mak death touch.


Ha ha, think I would rather loose my soul


----------



## Breda

infernal0988:3189328 said:


> i find you very calm you must be white cause gymgym says so


You must be racist if you think I'm calm... Its impossible


----------



## IGotTekkers

Can somebody repost the bald head mugshot, I can't for the life of me find it again


----------



## infernal0988

Breda said:


> You must be racist if you think I'm calm... Its impossible


Oh i see ok your the angriest man on the face of this planet , now then is that better then my angry black friend?


----------



## Breda

infernal0988:3189382 said:


> Oh i see ok your the angriest man on the face of this planet , now then is that better then my angry black friend?


Perfect... GymGym will be pleased lol


----------



## infernal0988

a.notherguy said:


> Ha ha, think I would rather loose my soul


sucking your cawk is the way he takes your soul sort of like the common succubus but more lethal with james bond training & a license to kill.


----------



## andyparry123

breathe some helium and take some phet Breda, will give you some calm cracker qualities


----------



## h901

Only gymgym can do cardio and get hench

Only gymgym can get blackberry messenger on his house phone.

Only gymgym can get kill a man using only words

Only gymgym can wears gloves at the gym to stop the bar getting calluses

Only gymgym can do kickbacks to work his calfs


----------



## B.Johnson

h901 said:


> Only gymgym can do kickbacks to work his calfs


He can do a full body kick back routine


----------



## gymgym

All right ooooooo took me another 15mins to read all the pages! lolol.. Sorry but huh I was working guys so gimme a break, aint here to troll but to speak the true that only a very few managed to gather.

Here pic of proof that beside being at the door tonight of a very well paid night @ posh club (and no I wont name the location neither the name of the place) I had also to hit the gym and ran errands in between so didnt have much time to myself today.



My eyes did catch the usual idiots but it's part of the fun am guessing so the one idiot making a fool of himself saying I dont have what it takes to model well look @ urself first and what ur body compared to mine is like.

Face back in 2002 when modelling in NYC:





Bod' back on 2010 (England shooting) > check my album, u BIG doghnut! lol

Okies so am gonna be around for another 10mins or so and then head to bed. It's like 2:30am here. Will catch up with u all tomorrow and shall have more time to dedicate in this thread and my Journal as well.


----------



## Conscript

You may be a good looking boy and have a lean physique, but the point here is you have been caught telling porkies....and lost face, big time!


----------



## Fatstuff

Conscript said:


> You may be a good looking boy and have a lean physique, but the point here is you have been caught telling porkies....and lost face, big time!


For the second time round I might add. In the guise of dslondon you were trainer to the rich and famous. I'm not joining the lynch mob btw just being the fella with the big wooden spoon!


----------



## gymgym

Conscript said:


> You may be a good looking boy and have a lean physique, but the point here is you have been caught telling porkies....and lost face, big time!


lol "telling porkies" like telling lies ? what lies ?

ME lost face ? Bawahahahahahahaha!!.. If I lost the face I wouldnt be so popular Mr!  I never felt so good about myself actually!

:lol:

Ps, going to bed NOW.


----------



## Kimball

gymgym said:


> All right I was working guys.


Did you mean to say ****ing guys? Or working guys by sucking them off or working them by letting them bum you?

Also weren't the people a bit shocked you were taking pictures of yourself in the mirror with your clothes on.

Final question, Who are you popular with?


----------



## Dux

How is taking a picture of yourself in a toilet proof you were working the door somewhere?

Did your client ask you to wear a suit?

Is that what he gets off on?

And yeah, just who are you popular with?

I know the one person you think actually likes you on the forum knows you're a delusional fool.

The same as the rest of us do too.

Edit to add: next time you buy a syrup, get one that fits properly, because the one you're currently wearing appears to start half way back, at the top of your head.


----------



## Barbell mafia

Give the poor cnut a break!


----------



## IGotTekkers




----------



## laurie g

Gym gym is hot. Pictoral evidence of a cottaging session- generally to provide evidence you have visited somewhere you could have a picture of you infront of the venue- so we could see where you actually 'went', you dont go to the eiffel tower and get tourist pics of you in the toilet... unless you are a cottager.


----------



## gymgym

lol 2 same fools.. okies will write when there's something decent to be reading from some actually intellectual people


----------



## onthebuild

gymgym said:


> lol 2 same fools.. okies will write when there's something decent to be reading from some actually intellectual people


Well if you keep replying in such an intelligent way, im sure you'll attract those of higher intellectual ability, like yourself.

Intelligence attracts intelligence, and comments like "anger in blacks is a lot worst than with white boys, it's always been this way for centuries." can only show how much more intelligent than us you truly are...


----------



## luther1

My eyes did catch the usual idiots but it's part of the fun am guessing so the one idiot making a fool of himself saying I dont have what it takes to model well look @ urself first and what ur body compared to mine is like.

Face back in 2002 when modelling in NYC:

View attachment 85601


View attachment 85602


Bod' back on 2010 (England shooting) > check my album, u BIG doghnut! lol

Okies so am gonna be around for another 10mins or so and then head to bed. It's like 2:30am here. Will catch up with u all tomorrow and shall have more time to dedicate in this thread and my Journal as well.


----------



## MRSTRONG

do your male clients know your posting on here inbetween getting dry bummed ?


----------



## Dux

luther1 said:


> Yes, i must be the idiot saying you don't have have what it takes to be a model. You then put up two pics saying these were you modeling in New York. They are face pics from a portfolio,not modelling pics. You give us no proof of who you modelled for. And as for my physique,i'm 44 and have been training 9 months,so,imo,i don't think its too bad. Btw,any pics of you smiling? Sometimes models have to smile you know.


Every single time the buffoon posts he's ends up being caught out, yet still he persists.

insanity n. 1) mental illness of such a severe nature that a person cannot distinguish fantasy from reality


----------



## Milky

NO personal insults chaps.

Keep it on an intelligent level please.


----------



## Guest

lol @ posting portfolio pics and claiming to be a model.

Fat chav women do that on fb, every tart with a trout pout and some deluded saddo to take their pics thinks they're a model lmao


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

gymgym said:


> If I lost the face I wouldnt be so popular Mr!  I never felt so good about myself actually!


*Everybody *in this thread thinks you're a delusional compulsive liar, who's embarrassed himself by being repeatedly caught in ridiculous lies.

If you weren't mentally ill you'd be embarrassed for yourself and not come back.

Seriously.


----------



## gymgym

onthebuild said:


> Well if you keep replying in such an intelligent way, im sure you'll attract those of higher intellectual ability, like yourself.
> 
> Intelligence attracts intelligence, and comments like "anger in blacks is a lot worst than with white boys, it's always been this way for centuries." can only show how much more intelligent than us you truly are...


U dont seem to understand that because blacks were used as Slaves for centuries that it is now how most of them feel about their skin color. Hence the arrogance and lack of education I witnessed in many places. They need to prove they are stronger than whites by bullying everyone and boasting how many cheeks they've screwed. No mentionning the F word being used x 100 than the average white people.



luther1 said:


> Yes, i must be the idiot saying you don't have have what it takes to be a model. You then put up two pics saying these were you modeling in New York. They are face pics from a portfolio,not modelling pics. You give us no proof of who you modelled for. And as for my physique,i'm 44 and have been training 9 months,so,imo,i don't think its too bad. Btw,any pics of you smiling? Sometimes models have to smile you know.


I will not post any more modelling pics on here. I posted one to prove I've got the physique for it and that's enough lol I did catalogue modelling and am happy to direct u to my agent in Milano for back then but really all u might get and to be hung up in ur face since Cristina is a very busy booker and wouldnt have time to deal with people of ur caliber.



ewen said:


> do your male clients know your posting on here inbetween getting dry bummed ?


lol U a funny guy ewen u know ?? Funny guy yes.


----------



## c2c

Inspired by real events:lol:


----------



## gymgym

Robsta said:


> Look guys, have a laugh, but personal insults will result in a banning. So think before posting for your own sake.


Exactly but yet some of u keep on throwing me insults. U just dont learn ever do u ????



Milky said:


> NO personal insults chaps.
> 
> Keep it on an intelligent level please.


Yes.

Some of u are very lucky to have Milky being so patient wherever Robsta would ban ur @rse.


----------



## onthebuild

gymgym said:


> U dont seem to understand that because blacks were used as Slaves for centuries that it is now how most of them feel about their skin color. Hence the arrogance and lack of education I witnessed in many places. They need to prove they are stronger than whites by bullying everyone and boasting how many cheeks they've screwed. No mentionning the F word being used x 100 than the average white people.


really? its not often you see many black people on shows such as jeremy kyle, yet you see plenty of whites on there f'ing and blinding. Your making broad, stereotypical statements, and this shows YOUR lack of education/intelligence.

Also as for arrogance and boasting, we are on page 47 of a thread devoted to your arrogance and boasting, I must ask are you decended from a dark skinned race by by any chance?


----------



## gymgym

Am out for the day. Will have a read later. Peace.


----------



## Conscript




----------



## Dux

gymgym said:


> Am out for the day. Will have a read later. Peace.


I'm sure you are, we all wait to see which amazing places (with proof, obviously, you never fail to provide that) you've been.

A picture of you sat down, PROOF you're on a flight, in business class, obviously, to see a client in New York regarding Ninja training.

A picture of you in bed, PROOF you're staying at a 6 star hotel whilst you're over there.

A picture of you blowing someone, oh sh1t, how did that one get in there?


----------



## Kimball

luther1 said:


> My eyes did catch the usual idiots but it's part of the fun am guessing so the one idiot making a fool of himself saying I dont have what it takes to model well look @ urself first and what ur body compared to mine is like.
> 
> Face back in 2002 when modelling in NYC:
> 
> View attachment 85601
> 
> 
> View attachment 85602
> 
> 
> Bod' back on 2010 (England shooting) > check my album, u BIG doghnut! lol
> 
> Okies so am gonna be around for another 10mins or so and then head to bed. It's like 2:30am here. Will catch up with u all tomorrow and shall have more time to dedicate in this thread and my Journal as well.





> Yes, i must be the idiot saying you don't have have what it takes to be a model. You then put up two pics saying these were you modeling in New York. They are face pics from a portfolio,not modelling pics. You give us no proof of who you modelled for. And as for my physique,i'm 44 and have been training 9 months,so,imo,i don't think its too bad. Btw,any pics of you smiling? Sometimes models have to smile you know.


Any pictures of you not looking sinister and disturbing would be a leap forward

I have to admit I do feel intellectually weak in your presence, and my knowledge of racial weakness and accidental lethal killing skills is as of that to a child compared to hitler and Stalin and the whole of the green berets combined.

It is why I have to resort to picking on your career as a leading c0ck gobbler, I have nothing else left


----------



## phoenix1980

Said it before, will say it again this is exactly like CHARLIE SHEENS "WINNING" Phase where he went on tours and posted vids online all about how he was winning, only to come clean recently that he was in totally denial lol. Gymgym you should do the same post some vids in your journal so we can all benefit from your death moves and life saving advice, just dont show us the silence of the lambs d1ck tucked between the legs i'd **** me scene!!


----------



## onthebuild

phoenix1980 said:


> just dont show us the silence of the lambs d1ck tucked between the legs i'd **** me scene!!


why do you prefer full frontal...?


----------



## Kimball

gymgym said:


> U dont seem to understand that because blacks were used as Slaves for centuries that it is now how most of them feel about their skin color. Hence the arrogance and lack of education I witnessed in many places. They need to prove they are stronger than whites by bullying everyone and boasting how many cheeks they've screwed. No mentionning the F word being used x 100 than the average white people.
> 
> I will not post any more modelling pics on here. I posted one to prove I've got the physique for it and that's enough lol I did catalogue modelling and am happy to direct u to my agent in Milano for back then but really all u might get and to be hung up in ur face since Cristina is a very busy *hooker* and wouldnt have time to deal with people of ur caliber.


See this is the sort of stuff I need to know. I've known all along the blacks as resentful as they feel their rightful place is as slaves and that makes them arrogant when they are elevated to the likes of bus conductor or train driver. I guess that would make me angry too.

So do you think that apartheid. Far from being wrong was the only way to stop the black arrogance now apparent all over south Africa.

One important question I guess, is 'black' catching? I have noticed since you started mt2 you seem a little angrier and more arrogant or am I misreading your massive intellect for arrogance.

On your second paragraph, I am confused as to why your agent is a hooker? Do they double up on the continent like you do when you're working,

I would like her contact details all the same, I can probably afford her and I like Italian women as they seem racially pure? Thank god for Mussolini eh!


----------



## Kimball

onthebuild said:


> why do you prefer full frontal...?


That is a huge white square!!! Are you sure he isn't at least a foot of black?


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> That is a huge white square!!! Are you sure he isn't at least a foot of black?


Right mate you have made your point now re the race thing dont you think ?


----------



## onthebuild

Kimball said:


> That is a huge white square!!! Are you sure he isn't at least a foot of black?


the white square is that colour to show his 'clients' his lack of aggression, arrogance and the fact he is well educated. true story bro


----------



## gummyp

Why post a pic in the toilet?

You could be a toilet attendant for all we know


----------



## onthebuild

gummyp said:


> Why post a pic in the toilet?
> 
> You could be a toilet attendant for all we know


one of the 'no splash no gash' guys? the way this thread has been going its quite probable thats true!


----------



## B.Johnson

gummyp said:


> Why post a pic in the toilet?
> 
> You could be a toilet attendant for all we know


I must admit, that's what I thought. He's sells aftershave by the spray and chupa chups lollies.


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> Why post a pic in the toilet?
> 
> You could be a toilet attendant for all we know


NO amount of pictures can prove or disprove anything, l had my picture taken next to one of the most expensove yachts in the world last week, doesnt mean l own it or TBH l even stepped foot on it.

Gymgym is now offiicially fu*ked as no one on here will ever believe a word he writes now, with or without evidence.

NONE of you will EVER give him the benefit of the doubt now and TBQH this is now turning into bullying, regardless of how you feel about the man, its a fact.


----------



## a.notherguy

Gymgym, as you've probably noticed, were quite cynical on here lol, so perhaps it would be a good idea for you to start making only claims that can be substantiated with genuine evidence, rather than weird waffle.

I wish I could believe everything you say cos I've never in my life heard of such an accomplished, well rounded, sincere international playboy type as yourself so please proove to us all that you are the man that biographys are written about, rather than a perversely odd character from a badly written comic.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Right mate you have made your point now re the race thing dont you think ?


I'll drop it but actually I don't think I have to gymgym, he actually believes this nonsense I guess as he keeps posting it!


----------



## TECH

Reading through this thread it has descended into bullying and sillyness from all parts. We are all of similar opinion when it comes to gymgym and by now we all know he isn't going to listen to a word anybody else says. Is it not best left now? Ignore him and he will have nothing left to say. His posts have lost all credibility, he's going to have to make a new account, there's nothing more we need to say to him.


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> NO amount of pictures can prove or disprove anything, l had my picture taken next to one of the most expensove yachts in the world last week, doesnt mean l own it or TBH l even stepped foot on it.
> 
> Gymgym is now offiicially fu*ked as no one on here will ever believe a word he writes now, with or without evidence.
> 
> NONE of you will EVER give him the benefit of the doubt now and TBQH this is now turning into bullying, regardless of how you feel about the man, its a fact.


And another fair point, but I'm sure you've noticed the incredulity growing over the last few weeks as the claims grew wilder and wilder. And the postings leaning more towards apparent delusion?

If he just stopped coming back with odder and odder posts don't you think people would get bored and leave it?

But I'm quite happy to leave this thread for good, assuming I'm not directly addressed again?


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> And another fair point, but I'm sure you've noticed the incredulity growing over the last few weeks as the claims grew wilder and wilder. And the postings leaning more towards apparent delusion?
> 
> If he just stopped coming back with odder and odder posts don't you think people would get bored and leave it?
> 
> But I'm quite happy to leave this thread for good, assuming I'm not directly addressed again?


My post wasnt aimed at anyone directly mate, was a general comment.

For what its worth l agree with most of all the posts on here, he hasnt done himself any favours at all but there are more ways to skin a cat.


----------



## MRSTRONG

i agree with milky it does seem like a lynch mob every thread near enough has gymgym mentioned , training journals with reference to the man with lego hair these things fcuk me off as its some cnuts personal journal , i like the banter here but i wouldnt like to think that gymgym was bullied no matter how much of a loser he comes across .


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> My post wasnt aimed at anyone directly mate, was a general comment.
> 
> For what its worth l agree with most of all the posts on here, he hasnt done himself any favours at all but there are more ways to skin a cat.


Lol, no realised that, mine was more of a general response

But there has also been more disturbing stuff deleted in the past, you might not even have seen it! Some so crazy I've suggested it was deleted and reported to the mods to avoid problems for the site!

But yes no purpose in carrying on I guess.


----------



## a.notherguy

I'm not disagreeing with you milky but gymgym has encouraged It and almost seems to get off on it. He is a very willing recipient and comes accross as very narcissistic.


----------



## Milky

a.notherguy:3190088 said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you milky but gymgym has encouraged It and almost seems to get off on it. He is a very willing recipient and comes accross as very narcissistic.


Again fair point but if it was one of your friends or family being victimised would you not expect someone to step in ?

Even more so if as in a lot of opinions on here he has mental issues ?


----------



## laurie g

as this is a bodybuilding forumn we are over looking one part- he has got a very good phsyque- no argument, better then a lot on here


----------



## Guest

could we not get this locked now? Perfectly preserved?xx


----------



## mikep81

gymgym said:


> lol "telling porkies" like telling lies ? what lies ?
> 
> ME lost face ? Bawahahahahahahaha!!.. If I lost the face I wouldnt be so popular Mr!  I never felt so good about myself actually!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Ps, going to bed NOW.


You insinuated that you knew a lot about Close Protection and gave the impression that you did it, when clearly you knew/know fvck all about it.

I agree with Milky. Lets not get carried away with insulting the guy as it will only end up in getting this legendary thread deleted. We have to be careful to make sure that this thread is kept alive. I suspect Gymgym's comments again about angry black people is a sly way to get the thread removed, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## mikep81

laurie g said:


> as this is a bodybuilding forumn we are over looking one part- he has got a very good phsyque- no argument, better then a lot on here


To be fair that was said earlier in the thread by myself and a couple of other's, and there's no denying that he does have a good physique.


----------



## C.Hill

Hahaha this still going? You lads are obsessed with gymgym! Surely you got better things to look at on the net or do than continue to throw abuse at gymgym and make yourselves feel better about yourself? 

Think there's a few closet gays here that wanna secretly meet him for more than a fight lmao


----------



## TECH

a.notherguy said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you milky but gymgym has encouraged It and almost seems to get off on it. He is a very willing recipient and comes accross as very narcissistic.


If you think he gets of on it why give him what he wants?

This thread was amusing once but now the repetition is old. A lot of people have stooped to gymgyms level and played into his hands. I agree with the calls for locking this thread, before it goes even further down hill.


----------



## Milky

TECH said:


> If you think he gets of on it why give him what he wants?
> 
> This thread was amusing once but now the repetition is old. A lot of people have stooped to gymgyms level and played into his hands. I agree with the calls for locking this thread, before it goes even further down hill.


I really dont want to lock it mate as TT made it quite clear its the MOD team who decide what does and doesnt gets locked and GG develpoed an awful habit of tryng to dictate this, hence why this thread gathered so much momentum.


----------



## a.notherguy

TECH said:


> If you think he gets of on it why give him what he wants?
> 
> This thread was amusing once but now the repetition is old. A lot of people have stooped to gymgyms level and played into his hands. I agree with the calls for locking this thread, before it goes even further down hill.


Mainly because its a top read and extremely funny but I take both your n milkys points and even tho I've nit made many posts in this thread, I do agree its time to stop as I think gymgym has some serious underlying issues.


----------



## TECH

Milky said:


> I really dont want to lock it mate as TT made it quite clear its the MOD team who decide what does and doesnt gets locked and GG develpoed an awful habit of tryng to dictate this, hence why this thread gathered so much momentum.


I see your point in not wanting to give a member the control like that. But the way this thread is going I think it'll have to be locked at some time or another. And GG is surely going to have to remove his account anyway, removing any potential thread control he's built up?


----------



## Milky

TECH said:


> I see your point in not wanting to give a member the control like that. But the way this thread is going I think it'll have to be locked at some time or another. And GG is surely going to have to remove his account anyway, removing any potential thread control he's built up?


I think it will just lose steam as it seems to be now TBH....


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Any one spared a thought on the poor OP having his thread hijacked and derailled


----------



## TECH

Milky said:


> I think it will just lose steam as it seems to be now TBH....


Fingers crossed. Either way this thread holds no value anymore, comical or other. I wonder if the OP ever had his question answered?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Any one spared a thought on the poor OP having his thread hijacked and derailled


hijacked derailed then re named and made a sticky ? lol im confused tbh .


----------



## latblaster

Ok, back to the Thread....the pay bit has been answered I think. But what sort of things go on, has anyone got some story they can share with us ?

The close protection work sounds really interesting, I'd like to know what sort of people get this 'protection'.

I know that nobody can be id'd, but there must be a few exciting tales to tell. Car chases 'n that, or is that just for the movies?


----------



## Craigyboy

Troll or not truth or lies

You've got to hand it to gym gym for sticking to his guns, maybe he is telling the truth?

Maybe not? But we will never know


----------



## Breda

I'm an angry black man... Because I'm so angry I think this thread should be left to run... I would like to point out that GymGym is a 1 man recking ball and can empty a night club in a softly spoken french accent... The punters don't need to be asked twice such is his prowess therefore bullying does not exist where he is concerned


----------



## gummyp

Breda said:


> I'm an angry black man...


It's okay Breda. We know its not your fault, its just in your genes lol


----------



## B.Johnson

gummyp said:


> It's okay Breda. We know its not your fault, its just in your genes lol


I don't wanna know what he's got in his jeans!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

ewen said:


> hijacked derailed then re named and made a sticky ? lol im confused tbh .


To be fair i havent read every post so not sure exactly what went on, i know being a rent boy has been mentioned, Breda gettin vex (cant take black folk no where with out them actin up!!), threats have been issued online and under a bridge in a dungeon..an "angry" mod has been called in..theres been plenty of naked man pics flying around..Milky has tried to keep the thread controlled..oh and gymgym got boy'd

What i wanna know, hows the OP getting on and is he satisfied with the havoc he's brought upon this happy home???!


----------



## Breda

Saltfish man just chill... You're comin across very aggressive and slave like


----------



## Fatstuff

Anyone else think gymgym is sexy ??


----------



## Breda

No he looks a lonely perv


----------



## mikep81

latblaster said:


> Ok, back to the Thread....the pay bit has been answered I think. But what sort of things go on, has anyone got some story they can share with us ?
> 
> The close protection work sounds really interesting, I'd like to know what sort of people get this 'protection'.


Anyone that can afford it to be honest.



latblaster said:


> I know that nobody can be id'd, but there must be a few exciting tales to tell. Car chases 'n that, or is that just for the movies?


Car chases are just in the movies I'm afraid!

I think this thread is still a classic, although will agree the last few pages don't hold any real value to what happened.


----------



## Dux

I think we should now take this thread in a different direction.

There initially was posts about door work etc before you know who went all Rudyard Kipling on us, but the revelations of my rage purely due to my apparent heritage has astounded me.

Because of this I think we could now make this thread a therapy session for angry black guys to air their grievances of why they're always so hate filled.

Who wants to start?


----------



## Guest

Dux said:


> I think we should now take this thread in a different direction.
> 
> There initially was posts about door work etc before you know who went all Rudyard Kipling on us, but the revelations of my rage purely due to my apparent heritage has astounded me.
> 
> Because of this I think we could now make this thread a therapy session for angry black guys to air their grievances of why they're always so hate filled.
> 
> Who wants to start?


As mentioned in the genealogy thread I am in fact Ethiopian, which goes some way toward explaining why I had a bad temper most of my life.


----------



## Leeds89

Breda said:


> Saltfish man just chill... You're comin across very aggressive and slave like


Reps :lol:


----------



## gymgym

Guys I will never say it enough.

*I am not gonna expose my private life in a public forum. Will never happen and I mean ever.*

Why would I ? What do I have to get in reward ??? Not a thing. Like I give a sh1t about who believes this or that.

Already been way out of my honor of conduct by showing more than enough pics in this thread.

Also having said I am more than happy to train or give feedbacks to anyone who's around MUscleWorks, teaching some fitness training or combat training.

*To be honest I am done here. Happy to continue into my Journal tho.*


----------



## GolfDelta

gymgym said:


> Guys I will never say it enough.
> 
> *I am not gonna expose my private life in a public forum. Will never happen and I mean ever.*
> 
> Why would I ? What do I have to get in reward ??? Not a thing. Like I give a sh1t about who believes this or that.
> 
> Already been way out of my honor of conduct by showing more than enough pics in this thread.
> 
> Also having said I am more than happy to train or give feedbacks to anyone who's around MUscleWorks, teaching some fitness training or combat training.
> 
> *To be honest I am done here. Happy to continue into my Journal tho.*


I'd like the kind of body that old men will pay me to look at as masturbation material,how do I go about achieving the look?I think I maybe have too much hair though,will this matter?


----------



## Guest

gymgym said:
 

> Guys I will never say it enough.
> 
> *I am not gonna expose my private life in a public forum. Will never happen and I mean ever.*
> 
> /B]


----------



## leeds_01

woah jus come onto this thread

gettin a bit intense isnt it lads?!

i gona read back and see whats what wi exposing personal lives etc wtf is goin on :no:


----------



## Guest

leeds_01 said:


> woah jus come onto this thread
> 
> gettin a bit intense isnt it lads?!
> 
> i gona read back and see whats what wi exposing personal lives etc wtf is goin on :no:


no ones exposed anything mate, everything that is in this thread is stuff he's come out with.


----------



## Dux

More has been exposed about your private life in this thread than probably all the other journals combined.

You do actually realise that, don't you?

You're off your rocker, and I suggest you get help.


----------



## leeds_01

FrankDangerMaus said:


> no ones exposed anything mate, everything that is in this thread is stuff he's come out with.


well i;ve gone thru the last few pages and discovered breda is an angry black man and gymgym is a closet homosexual fitness model who's trained to kill?

jus lovin UKM these days never a dull moment


----------



## a.notherguy

leeds_01 said:


> well i;ve gone thru the last few pages and discovered breda is an angry black man and gymgym is a closet homosexual fitness model who's trained to kill?
> 
> jus lovin UKM these days never a dull moment


Don't forget that dux is an angry black man aswell lol


----------



## retro-mental

Did you know theres a video game about GYMGYM'S and Bredas fight !.

Although in the picture you can see an angry breda kicking GYMGYM in the head, shortly after GYMGYM came out with a sholin finger jab and pierced bredas heart !!


----------



## Tinytom

Guys I've closed the thread as I think it's run it's course. Not entertaining anymore


----------



## Tinytom

And anyone trying to resurrect it in a different thread will not be treated kindly. Not good for the board for this continued witch hunt

The initial outing was needed and funny. Now it's just hate mail.

Time to move on


----------



## Robsta

So any fighting gonna happen?????

Got thrown out of anger management today for erm getting angry


----------



## Robsta

Doh! Just see the thread was closed ffs, this brawling best be happening.


----------



## Milky

Robsta:3201411 said:


> Doh! Just see the thread was closed ffs, this brawling best be happening.


Dont hold your breath mate... Do we have a chicken smiley ?


----------

